#ubuntustudio 2010-05-24
<Zamboli> hi
<holstein> hey Zamboli
<Zamboli> query: i updated to 10.04 through the update manager, is this the same as if I did a clean Ubuntu Studio 10.04 install?
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> probably not exactly the same i suppose
<holstein> you should end up with the same thing though
 * holstein did an upgrade too
<holstein> so far so good
<holstein> should be very similar, maybe a few config files hanging around
<holstein> or some unused packages
<Zamboli> yeah
<Zamboli> oh, also, how do I change the background of the login screen
<Zamboli> i'll google that ;)
<holstein> check out http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/02/change-gdm-login-screen-background-in.html
<holstein> i havent messed with it since hardy i bet ;)
<holstein> since it started looking good
<Zamboli> the strange thing with the round wall?
<holstein> is that the ubuntu studio one?
<holstein> i added the studio stuff to a vanilla karmic install
<Zamboli> when i upgraded to 10.04 yeah
<holstein> and upgraded
<Zamboli> yeah
<holstein> i dont get the themes
<holstein> for ubuntustudio
<Zamboli> i think that might be a good route
<holstein> ALTHOUGH, they usually look great when i see screenshots
<Zamboli> yeah, i don't have any defaults
<usuario_> i cant get adobe flash plugin to install with my firefox 3.5 in jaunty
<usuario_>  and suggestions?
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> usuario_: did you do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<holstein> usuario_: OH
<holstein> are the jaunty repos still active?
<usuario_> holstein i dont know
<holstein> whats the problem?
<usuario_> i cant play youtube videos
<holstein> specifically
<holstein> what are you trying to install
<holstein> and how is it failing
<usuario_> i need a flash player
<usuario_> adobe flash plugin
<holstein> OK
<usuario_> says i cant
<usuario_> dl it
<holstein> what does?
<holstein> synaptic?
<usuario_> terminal
<holstein> what command are you using?
<usuario_> im running the  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<holstein> OK
<holstein> whats the error?
<usuario_> sudo apt-get adobe-flashplugin
<usuario_> invailid operation
<holstein> usuario_: i would suggest
<usuario_> ok im done with the restrcted extras
<holstein> usuario_: ??
<usuario_> yes
<holstein> done installing?
<usuario_> ¿
<usuario_> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<holstein> OK
<holstein> are you done installing that package?
<holstein> the meta-package
<holstein> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<usuario_> yes
<holstein> OK
<holstein> do you have flash?
<holstein> you need to restart the browser
<usuario_> i dont know
<holstein> http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/155/tn_15507.html
<holstein> you might want to try #ubuntu or #ubuntu-beginners
<holstein> this channel is mostly intended for ubuntu studio support
<usuario_> ok
<holstein> also
<holstein> have a look at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<holstein> i get a lot of help from my loco team :)
<sarmeast> hello?
<sarmeast> I've got a problem with 10.04 32 bit
<rlameiro> say it
<sarmeast> well
<sarmeast> on boot
<sarmeast> the screen flickers from left to right
<sarmeast> extremely fast
<rlameiro> does it stay good after login?
<sarmeast> no
<rlameiro> ok
<rlameiro> when does it start to happen?
<sarmeast> the second graphics appear
<rlameiro> after selecting the kernel?
<sarmeast> yea
<rlameiro> ok
<rlameiro> was it like that always?
<rlameiro> is it a fresh install?
<sarmeast> it's a fresh install
<sarmeast> dual boot
<rlameiro> ok
<rlameiro> graphic card?
<sarmeast> onboard ati mobility radeon
<rlameiro> weird
<rlameiro> what happens if you after
<rlameiro> does it shows some login image?
<sarmeast> it shows normal graphics
<sarmeast> but it flickers left to righ
<sarmeast> t
<sarmeast> makes text almost illegible
<rlameiro> and stays like that after login... well maybe you will need to try install a diferent driver
<rlameiro> maybe you can get some help on #ubuntu
<rlameiro> i am not very good in this stuffs
<sarmeast> i think i'm going to install ubuntu
<sarmeast> and migrate the studio packages over
<sarmeast> i believe that helps
<rlameiro> this doesnt seems to be  a ubuntustudio issue
<rlameiro> maybe
<sarmeast> because debian works ok
<rlameiro> if it works with ubuntu it would be good to track it and see if it is ubuntustudio specific
#ubuntustudio 2010-05-25
<abstrakt> anyone awake :)
<abstrakt> looking for anyone here who has successfully done a simple video montage by putting clips of video to music
<abstrakt> for example
<abstrakt> cuz that's what i am trying to do, but kino doesn't seem to have any features for doing this
<rlameiro> try openshot or pitivi
<abstrakt> ok yeah pitivi has the audio+video sequencing
<abstrakt> now the tricky part :)
<abstrakt> how can i crop
<rlameiro> well i dont know
<abstrakt> e.g. have 4 different vid clips playing in e.g. four "boxes"
<rlameiro> but i should be easy
<rlameiro> when i did video plus audio i used xjadeo only for the video and edited the audio on ardour
<abstrakt> right well i already recorded a song in ardour
<abstrakt> so that's done, that was a fairly decent experience, ardour is nice
<abstrakt> will be nicer when it has midi, but fundamentally i don't want to be making midi music anyway
<rlameiro> well import the audio to pitivi
<abstrakt> i guess maybe i need openshot now, don't think pitivi will crop
<rlameiro> and the video
<abstrakt> yeah i already did that
<abstrakt> that'll be fine, but now i need to crop/collage/montage
<rlameiro> i think i used openshot
<abstrakt> e.g. multiple clips in the same vid
<abstrakt> k i'll try openshot next
<rlameiro> yeap, maybe openshot suit best
<rlameiro> sleep time now
<rlameiro> cya and good luck
<abstrakt> comes with 10.04 but not 9.10 :(
<abstrakt> well pooh
<acerimmer> abstrakt?
<abstrakt> ok so now that i've created my video in openshot
<abstrakt> i wanted to export it as h264 and mp3
<abstrakt> and, probably, flv
<abstrakt> but if i choose flv then i only see h263 in the other list
<abstrakt> what's up with that?
<bawww> hello
<bawww> does ubuntustudio have repositories that are more upto date for multimedia applications ?
<bawww> or video editing software?
<astraljava> bawww: Ubuntu Studio uses the same repositories than Ubuntu vanilla, so no external repos with more up-to-date applications, sorry.
<mawst> Oh word.
<mawst> Anyone know if theres a PC keyboard controllable virtual midi I can use with energyxt?
<psidrum> anyone know if theres a gnome applet that connects to google bookmarks
<psidrum> what does the Enable Nice option in Ubuntu Studio Controls mean?
<VehementStar> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nice_(Unix)
<VehementStar> That explains it better than I could attempt to right now :)
<psidrum> ok thnks, whats the recommended nice for running music apps
<VehementStar> depends on what else you have running on the machine
<VehementStar> and how much power you really have
<VehementStar> I wouldn't mess with it unless I needed to
<psidrum> dual core, just wondering since im running a RT kernel and i set jack to RT and i get more xruns than when im using softmode in generic kernel
<VehementStar> Are you seeing high utilization and load?
<psidrum> no
<VehementStar> I don't think nice will help you, then.
<psidrum> ok
<VehementStar> However, it wouldn't hurt to give it a shot.
<VehementStar> you may be able to improve overall performance, but I doubt it.
<VehementStar> the guys in #jack may be able to help, too
<VehementStar> yay!
<artisan> re
<artisan> I had a strange experience the last 2 hours :)
<artisan> I had blacklisted snd_hda_indel to have my ews88mt as primary soundcard with no interference
<artisan> after reboot, I booted into -rt kernel for testing, I experiened horrable x-lags
<artisan> after trying everything with nvidia drivers / compiz / metacity $whatever, I just un-blacklisted snd_hda_intel and
<artisan> voila, all is back to normal.
<artisan> it seems pulseaudio was hogging the system.
<artisan> I suppose it had something to do with the intel card being selected in the pulse audio settings.
<artisan> now wanting to switch those setting to the ews88mt I had to realize, that the hardware tab in sound preferences just lists no card at all
<artisan> (should be three: onboard intel, ews88mt & bt848 tv card)
<artisan> how do i start to debug here?
<artisan> argl. this pulse audio will kill me one day .. garl
<artisan> it is unbelievable. once pulse has a problem and doesn't start properly, the whole system lags like not see nbefore
<artisan> htop shows nothing, but the whole X is lagging like hell
<artisan> anyone here familiar with this pulseaudio mess?
<Reaby> hi, where can i find expander ladspa plugin for ardour which has sidechain option
<Reaby> i found only one expander - at tap dynamics, but it lacks the sidechain
<holstein> hey Reaby
<holstein> have you asked in #ardour ?
<holstein> also, #opensourcemusicians
<Reaby> just asked at #ardour
<holstein> im sure there is one available
<holstein> did you talk to las Reaby ?
<Reaby> holstein: nope, i got some tips from #ardour
<holstein> :)
<artisan> ok, so far I got pulse using my 8 channel card as default output. is it possible with pulse to have apps on selected outputs? (like on channel 1&2 and not 3-8?
<artisan> (actually pulse puts the mplayer putput to all 8 channels)
<artisan> or is that definitive a job for jack?
<holstein> JACK artisan
<holstein> that should do it
<holstein> route whatever you want really
<artisan> holstein: ok, so, how do I integrate jack & pulse? (as there seems to be no real option to just uninstall pulse)
<artisan> ok, just wile testing, i got for the first time ever multiple pulse outputs into jack and multiple system captures into pulse :)
<artisan> looks good!
<holstein> artisan: in my lucid set upt
<holstein> up*
<holstein> and the way it should work
<holstein> pulse gets suspended when you start Qjackctl
<holstein> if you want to use pulse through jack
<holstein> you want...
<artisan> funny though, that pulse has 8 sinks and sources and my ews88mt now has 12 captures and 10 playbacks (it is only 8 channels each in hw .. so I thought)
<holstein> well
<holstein> at least you want to read about
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/kxstudio
<artisan> yay, another approach :)
<holstein> jack-pulse bridge i think?
<holstein> i havent tried it yet
<holstein> BUT i know it works
<artisan> I have tried it a couple of times, but always pulse was on the wrong card, jack coughed somehow and went onto the same card.
<artisan> suddenly with all my testing today, the multichannel card got card0 in alsa, and voila
<artisan> now pulse-jack even works for me.
<artisan> I never really understood why it didn't work :)
<artisan> now it does and I won't touch it again, lol
<artisan> kxstudio is a fork of ubuntustudio?
<holstein> OH
<holstein> thats a whole different thing actually
<artisan> rly?
<holstein> ive never heard about a sucessful 2 card test
<artisan> ooops, you now what:
<holstein> i got an 8 channel card too
<artisan> external has 8, internal has 2 and tv card has 2 .. makes 12
<holstein> but i just use it with JACK sans pulse
<holstein> artisan: nice :)
<artisan> uh, funny :)
<artisan> never knew it works
<holstein> kxstudio is pretty sweet
<artisan> (have the falk-t-x ppa there, must be jack2 :)
<holstein> ckeck it out
<holstein> and falktx hangs out in the ubuntu-devel channel and #opensourcmusicians
<artisan> why is kxstudio not the same as ubuntustudio (lost track of dev efforts for ubuntustudio)
<artisan> good to know!
<holstein> kx is just his
<holstein> AFAIK
<artisan> ic, and he is in ubuntustudio as well?
<holstein> falk's personal project
<artisan> k
<holstein> its lucid based
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> you can use his repos and cutom packages
<holstein> with lucid
<artisan> so I do, nice to get the latest development nicely packaged for testing :)
<holstein> yup
<holstein> i havent done it yet
<holstein> BUT lots of folks say its solid
<holstein> and the guy is really on the ball it seems
<artisan> well, it looks solid .. 12 in 10 out .. o.O
<artisan> a thing everybody always said would never work.
<artisan> but hey, I expect samplerate problems :)
<artisan> and no, there is no output on the onboard card :)
<holstein> thats awesome
<holstein> you should check out the wiki over there at #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> if you feel like sharing that setup
<artisan> hm, nah, actually there is *no* sound on the internal
<holstein> thats supppose to be the output card?
<artisan> nope, supposed output card is the 8 channel. which works
<holstein> OH
<holstein> i gotcha
<holstein> 8 out
<artisan> but I was just curious and connected sound to the left over 12 channels
<holstein> i got 8 in
<artisan> (9-12)
<artisan> yeah, and 8 in as well
<holstein> ok
<artisan> but there is actually 12 in in qjackctl and 10 out, which is funny
<holstein> maybe some spidif out it doesnt know about?
<artisan> hm, could be
<artisan> there are supposed to be some digital ins and outs I seem to have forgotten (and jack never showed them up before as well)
<holstein> what unit?
<artisan> ews88mt from terratec
<holstein> good to know
<holstein> i bet you can get a used one now pretty reasonalbe
<holstein> whats the latency like?
<holstein> decent?
<artisan> yeah, now I remember whats the tricky part with that setup ..
<artisan> you can't easily restart jack, as pulse freaks out
<holstein> with that custom distro
<holstein> KXstudio
<holstein> jackk is running at login
<artisan> yeah, here too, but wanna change frames? reboot ..
<artisan> hmm
<artisan> I was working with 16ms latency, just wanted to test with 2ms
<holstein> not bad
<artisan> and now, with a freaking pulse, X isnt responding properly. hehe, i was trying all afternoon finding out why my system lags like hell, until i discovered pulse is the source for that
<artisan> holstein: is there only reboot as a way to restart sound services in that kind of setup?
<holstein> no
<holstein> theres a restart.d or seomthing
<artisan> hmm
<holstein> i cant remember though
<holstein> OH
<holstein> i used jack_control -something
<holstein> that didnt get pulse though
<artisan> ah
<artisan> jack_control is a very good hint! thx
 * holstein cant remember....
<artisan> hmm, dbus: jack server could not be started ..
<artisan> *sigh*
<holstein> hmmmm
<holstein> no other errors?
<holstein> can you kill it
<holstein> and start is with qjackctl in the terminal
<holstein> OR look that the 'massages' window
<holstein> in Qjack?
<artisan> 00:04:49.338 D-BUS: JACK server could not be started. Sorry
<artisan> thats all
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> sudo killall jackd ?
<holstein> maybe something is still hanging on
<holstein> OH
<holstein> wait
<holstein> you changes settings right?
<holstein> i bet thats it
<artisan> no jackd running, no pulse running.
<artisan> new started qjackctl, yields the error above ..
<holstein> what changes did you make?
<artisan> just swithc from 256 frames/period to 32
<artisan> but, I believe it is a pulse issue
<artisan> someone is sitting on alsa
<artisan> that must be pulse
<artisan> E: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-jack-sink" (argument: "channels=8"): initialization failed.
<artisan> thats what pulse sez
<artisan> because jack isnt running
<artisan> jack i cant start, because there is something borked.
<artisan> no sound apps running so far
<holstein> doesnt seem to want all your 8 channels now
<holstein> hmmm
<artisan> funny thouhg, starting jackd from cli works.
<artisan> and pulse just started itself.
<artisan> hm, to much automagic for me :)
<artisan> holstein: ever tried different realtime kernels? https://launchpad.net/~abogani/+archive/ppa/
<artisan> so, does one want lowlatency or realtime .. hmmmmm
<holstein> i just use the RT one
<holstein> ive used other distro's RT kernels
<artisan> yey, I 'll try alesio's :)
<rlameiro> artisan: it depends what you want to do with it
<rlameiro> if you run a RT kernel on you laptop you will dry much faster the battery
<artisan> usually i want to have a decent low latency for audio.
<artisan> and on a lappi suspend would be fantastic.
<rlameiro> but for what? f
<artisan> dj mixing
<rlameiro> ok
<rlameiro> so you need RT maybe
<artisan> to prevent xruns ..
<artisan> why is rt using more battery?
<holstein> you dont really need low latency though
<holstein> for DJ'ing
<rlameiro> well to prevent XRUNS low dow you latency
<rlameiro> up your latency sorry
<rlameiro> you dont need 8 ms latency for djing
<holstein> if you dont need it, i wouldnt push it
<holstein> yeah
<rlameiro> 20 ms is ok
<holstein> 60+ even
<holstein> who cares
<holstein> your not needing to sync up with anything
<rlameiro> yeah, you are not worring if a frame drops or not, it doesnt matter for that job
<rlameiro> and also RT kernel uses more power , because it is contantly assigning task and scheduling for audio usage or other usages
<rlameiro> RT is for all the system :D
<artisan> well, but to use mixxx properly you need jack, jack without rt usually sucks alot
<rlameiro> artisan: no it doesn
<rlameiro> it works great with the generic kernel in 10.04
<artisan> never experienced jack without rt running without xruns ..
<artisan> just tested on my t41p
<rlameiro> i use it with ardour plus firewire sound interface plus Puredta and it works ok :D
<artisan> hm
<artisan> maybe the cpu with 1.7ghz single core pentium m isn't decent enough anymore for that kind of tasks :)
<rlameiro> the last generic kernel on ubuntu, actually have some rt capabilities, or elese you couldnt use jack :D
<rlameiro> and you configure jack at install time for that :D
<rlameiro> artisan, maybe you need to increase the latency
<artisan> rlameiro: hm, cant remember to have jack configured. otoh it was a dist upgrade ..
<rlameiro> either the frame/period or  period buffer
<rlameiro> well, it should work
<artisan> Cannot lock down memory area (Cannot allocate memory)
<artisan> 00:52:27.670 XRUN callback (1).
<artisan> alsa_driver_xrun_recovery
<artisan> **** alsa_pcm: xrun of at least 34.126 msecs
<artisan> just after starting jack with qjackctl
<rlameiro> hummm
<holstein> thats a nasty one too
<artisan> 512 frames, 2 periods/buffer
<artisan> ack
<rlameiro> well the settings did changed from 9.10 to 10.4
<rlameiro> the limits.conf is in diferent place for audio
<artisan> hm, so do you think a pentium M 1.7ghz should be enough for mixxx/jackd without RT ?
<artisan> oh. /etc/security/limits.conf or another one?
<rlameiro> it changed in this release
<rlameiro> let me digg up the help wiki
<rlameiro> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<rlameiro> thre is a note somewhere about it
<artisan> etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf
<artisan> hm
<rlameiro> maybe it didnt changed it on the dist upgrade
<rlameiro> or you didnt accept the window that usualy appears on install time
<artisan> ack, it just took the settings from the former limits.conf
<rlameiro> well put the buffer at 1024 :D
<rlameiro> its my normal usage for playing stuff
#ubuntustudio 2010-05-26
<artisan> rlameiro: still alot of xruns
<rlameiro> well, try the rt kernel then
<rlameiro> maybe it is something with locking memory
<rlameiro> try to fiddle with the memory lock settings on qjackctl and ubuntustudio controls
<artisan> rlameiro: k. I will try!
<artisan> thx holstein & rlameiro
<artisan> cu
<rlameiro> np
<RPG-Master> Anyone here have experience with using non-wacom tablets with Ubuntu?
<Blank__> >.< nvidia won't work with the rt kernel
<Blank__> not even running the installer script from the nvidia site
<arghh2d2> howdy yall, does anybody remember there was a bash script that would check your system for a bunch of possible optimizations and list urls to wiki's if you needed em?  is that still around?
<arghh2d2> ubuntustudio channel is rockin as usual i see
<ScottL> RPG-Master, i've only seen one other guy here asking about the wacom tablet
<ScottL> you might check ubuntu forums though
<RPG-Master> ScottL: nevermind, found a driver package called WizardPen on launchpad :)
<RPG-Master> works
<ScottL> superb!
<artisan> hm, tried -rt, -realtime as well as -lowlatency .. with all of them I get starting jackd, as well as mixxx: "Cannot lock down memory area (Cannot allocate memory)"
<artisan> the corresponding settings for @audio are set in /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf (and only there, commented them out in /etc/security/limits.conf)
<artisan> rtprio     99, memlock    1160659 & nice      -19. the user is in group audio .. I am really running out of ideas :)
<artisan> .
<astraljava> artisan: I have only one suggestion due to lack of experience: Have you rebooted?
<artisan> astraljava: sure, I had to, to test the different kernels :/
<artisan> I don't see where things could be wrong ..
<astraljava> artisan: Just making sure. :) Like I said, I don't have much experience with realtime (yet), so I can not give further advice. Stick around, and ask again in a few hours, and hopefully someone knowledgeable will come around.
<artisan> :)
<astraljava> artisan: Alternatively, you can post to ubuntu-studio-users@ or ubuntuforums.org Ubuntu Studio section.
<astraljava> artisan: Hmm, wait, this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation suggests @audio - memlock unlimited, you had an integer instead of unlimited.
<astraljava> artisan: Also, I believe nice is considered outdated and obsolete re: realtime.
<artisan> astraljava: actually it is more clever to give like ~80% of memory to the audio group instead of unlimited.
<artisan> hm, what do you mean by nice being outdated? have a pointer to some docs?
<astraljava> artisan: I understand. Hmm... let me find a reference.
<astraljava> artisan: http://linuxaudio.org/mailarchive/lau/2010/3/5/166445
<artisan> astraljava: kool! good to know :)
<artisan> hmm, jackd even as root doesn't start with prio RT
<artisan> is that common?
<astraljava> artisan: I have no idea. What's your jackd start command?
<artisan>  /usr/bin/jackd -R -t1000 -dalsa -r48000 -p512 -n3 -D -Chw:1,0 -Phw:1,0
<artisan> but I just saw that it complains about acquiring RT privileges as well.
<artisan> but what else then editing /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf can one do??
<astraljava> JACK 0.117.0 released: jackd now runs in realtime mode by default. the use of -R is no longer necessary. Use -L to run in non-realtime-scheduling
<astraljava> artisan: I saw a mention that -R actually reverses the realtime privileges.
<astraljava> artisan: But jackaudio.org doesn't support that.
<artisan> ok, thats why qjackctl isnt using -R anymore :)
<astraljava> artisan: Try leaving it out anyway.
<artisan> same result
<artisan> no RT prio
<artisan> Cannot use real-time scheduling (RR/10)(1: Operation not permitted)
<artisan> :/
<astraljava> artisan: Which kernel have you booted in currently?
<artisan> 2.6.33-1-realtime #1-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT RT  i686
<astraljava> Damn. I'm running out of suggestions. Keep trying on this channel, or like holstein would say, go to #opensourcemusicians, there are some pretty educated folks there too. :)
<artisan> k, thanx for trying astraljava :)
<astraljava> artisan: But if you find help there, or elsewhere, please do post the solution on the forums or the mailing list, spread the word you know. :)
<artisan> I will :)
<astraljava> Thanks. :)
#ubuntustudio 2010-05-27
<batphone> i need to record a bass, some guitars, a drumset, and vocals
<batphone> whats the best audio processing software to install?
<batphone> i dont have much experience with this kind of software but know how it works so any level of complexity is acceptable
<holstein> hey batphone
<holstein> what hardware do you have?
<holstein> are you going to record all tracks at once?
<holstein> how many tracks at once do you need to record?
<batphone> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller
<holstein> on board card?
<batphone> 3
<batphone> yes
<holstein> SO
<batphone> 8 gigs of ram and 4 cores
<holstein> you can record 2 with that card
<holstein> 2 channels at once
<batphone> that will work
<batphone> me bellowing and someone else scratching
<batphone> and we can mix the drums and bass. had intended on doing that anyway.
<holstein> you need to come up with a hardware method of getting this into the computer
<holstein> cleanly
<holstein> somekind of mixer with preamps
<batphone> there are two sets of audio ports on the motherboard
<holstein> let me suggest right now
<batphone> i have a yamaha hta 5840 that can combine channels
<holstein> you need better gear
<holstein> to get into the computer
<holstein> thats your bottleneck
<holstein> the onboard card
<holstein> that being said
<holstein> ardour is what you want to track with
<holstein> and JACK is what you'll want to use
<holstein> i consider audacity to be a 'gateway drug'
<holstein> you could start there
<holstein> you dont need to use JACK with it
<batphone> i have used audacity a little
<holstein> and you can do alright with it really
<batphone> fruity loops, senterra i think its called
<holstein> AND you can export the audio you make in audactiy later
<holstein> and use it in ardour
<batphone> i have simple needs. im a blues player and need just a good bass going and maybe a beat
<batphone> sweet
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> thats where i would start
<holstein> and when audacity aint enough
<holstein> move on
<holstein> its all free and open source, and ready when you are :)
<batphone> theres an i686 version of ardour in here
<batphone> guess i should use that
<holstein> you need to be running JACK to use ardour
<holstein> read through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<holstein> and let me know if you have any questions
<holstein> ALSO
<holstein> theres a great podcast
<holstein> http://opensourcemusician.libsyn.com/
<batphone> dude i really appreciate you helping me out
<holstein> anytime
<holstein> JACK can be a pain in the ass too
<holstein> but quite worth it
<batphone> ive been using linux for about 12 years and having dealt with everything from thousands of kernels to the old school isadump stuff .. ubuntu is a breath of fresh air
<holstein> lucid is really coming together nicely too
<batphone> i was waiting for this kind of thing to hit before i really got into getting the guitars set up
<holstein> all the studio software
<holstein> you can totally use it now
<holstein> professionally
<batphone> just out of curiosity, do you know any big studios that run it?
<holstein> there was a few medium ones i know
<batphone> .. i know of a few here in austin that use lots of macs
<holstein> and one large one
<holstein> i forget
<holstein> i wish i had the links
<holstein> the big one was using netjack
<holstein> to master tracks somehow
<holstein> i forget that too
<holstein> the setup
<holstein> BUT it was very cool
<holstein> it was right on the front page of the site too
<holstein> with as much press as the protools rig
<holstein> i liked that
<batphone> Packet Loss Concealment Code
<batphone> nice
<holstein> :)
<batphone> that is cool. protools, ive seen that
<holstein> yeah
<batphone> i have a few friends here in texas that do this kind of stuff, but they are windows guys
<holstein> thats the one that gets all the press
<holstein> BUT ardour is Fn awesome
<holstein> and combined with JACK
<holstein> there's nothing like it
<batphone> im running that big apt-get from the how-to you sent
<holstein> cool :)
<batphone> does it do video?
<holstein> nope
<holstein> not yet
<batphone> heh.. and when it does it will be our new overlord
<holstein> well, not by itself
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> with JACK
<holstein> you can use other jack aware apps
<holstein> LIKE
<holstein> ardour doesnt to MIDI right now either
<holstein> BUT you an use any jack away MIDI app you want
<batphone> sudo apt-get install alsa-firmware-loaders alsa-tools alsa-tools-gui alsa-firmware
<batphone> i probably need not do this
<holstein> and all of it just works together
<holstein> with that stuff..
<holstein> i would wait til there is a problem
<holstein> and address it
<batphone> agred
<batphone> yikes. i just saw libxml fly by
<holstein> its a lot of stuff
<batphone> and sdl..
<holstein> lots of libs
<batphone> looks like dependencies for vlc
<holstein> have you been to #ardour yet?
<holstein> las is the main guy
<batphone> no i just went into ubuntu and basically asked the same question and a mod put me in here
<holstein> hes the dev
<holstein> great guy
<holstein> always in that channel helping
<holstein> amazing
<batphone> i wonder if those guys know how much they are appreciated
<batphone> im the type to donate, you know?
<holstein> las has a tracker
<holstein> http://ardour.org/node
<holstein> i think he needs to make 4 or 5 grand a month
<holstein> to do it full time
<batphone> dont we all
<holstein> and so far so good
<holstein> its been about a year i think?
<holstein> and the developement is on going
<holstein> and support
<holstein> its a great model
<batphone> with hundreds of subs its going to be hard to please everyone on that salary
<holstein> theres an interview with him
<batphone> not criticizing of course, just making an observation. the world needs people like that.
<holstein> on that podcast
<holstein> not that old
<holstein> by the way
<holstein> if your looking for an interface
<holstein> i suggest...
<holstein> http://www.samsontech.com/products/productpage.cfm?prodid=1901
<holstein> lots of bang for the buck
<holstein> killer preamps
<holstein> 4 channels in
<holstein> you can use it without the computer
<holstein> and it works great with linux/JACK
<holstein> i dont have one yet :/
<holstein> i got a bigger 8 channel rig
<batphone> wow. i had a zoom effects processor in high school. i really loved that thing until it got stolen.
<batphone> these guys really know what they are doing.
<batphone> this is very innovative
<batphone> well dude..  you have given me some direction here and i probably wont need to come back for a couple weeks as i get it all rolling.
<batphone> so again, thanks.
<holstein> right on
<holstein> good luck :)
<batphone> i will idle though so i can benefit from any future wisdom you impart to others ;)
<holstein> lol
<holstein> you can idle in #opensourcemusicians too if you want
<batphone> good idea
<holstein> thats the guys i learn from mostly
<artisan> holstein: zoom h4 has 4 ins?
<artisan> I have one here, but didn't have time to rly play with it :)
<artisan> use it couple of times for field recordingg :)
<Blank__> i think the zoom h4 has 4 inputs, yes, but two are inbuilt mics, the other two are the mic/combo inputs on the bottom
<Blank__> the H2 has 4 mics, afaik
<holstein> artisan: its got 4 channels
<holstein> AFAIK you can use the 2 onboard mics and the 2 preamps at the same time with or without a computer
<mandje1> hi all. i installed 10.4 just now. i installed on the 2nd drive of the laptop. there is no booting of ubuntu since grub i think was written to the mbr of the 2nd drive, not the 1st drive which holds windows 7. (grub was aware of windows)
<mandje1> how can i correct this?  i don´t recall if i was given a choice which harddisk grub would be written..  if not given this choice re-installing will be fruitless.
<holstein> yup
<holstein> thats another reason why i prefer the installer on the live cd
<holstein> and i add the studio packages later
<holstein> that being said
<holstein> check out
<holstein> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<holstein> if you dont find what you need there, let me know mandje1
<mandje1> ok i will. tnx holstein
#ubuntustudio 2010-05-28
<jkln> greetings, all.
<jkln> anyone here use jm2cv?
<holstein> AH
<holstein> that on my 'short-list'
<holstein> BUT not yet
<holstein> i think pipemanmusic over in #opensourcemusic is way into that
<holstein> hes not around much though
<holstein> OH
<holstein> #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> ***
<holstein> oops
<jkln> u talkin to me hostein?
<jkln> I'll check it out
<holstein> jkln: ^^^
<jkln> thanks
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> areyou using it?
<holstein> them?
<holstein> whatever it does
<jkln> I"m baffled about what command to get it going
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> me too
<jkln> it changes midi into control voltage - for use by non-mixer
<holstein> ask over there <<
<holstein> in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> i think i was thinking about something else
<holstein> theres a MIDI guy
<holstein> [lsd]
<jkln> I'm there...
<jkln> .
<holstein> hes always around
<holstein> hmmm
<Monona> I just compiled zynaddsubfx from source, but now I don't have the instrument banks.  How can I get them?
<hairyman> Hi i'm new to this chat und would like to know what you are talking about in this channel ?
<Pablo1> not much talk lately
<hairyman> hi pablo at least a reaction !
<hairyman> So you got some time to talk a bit about ubuntustudio ?
<Pablo1> I myself am rather new on this channel but why not, I am a US user
<hairyman> ok i'm a germ user ( german)
<Pablo1> I am spanish
<Pablo1> I meant ubustustudio user :D
<hairyman> so what are you doing with ubuntustudio ?
<hairyman> now i get it US
<Pablo1> I play with hydrogen and ardour, mostly
<Pablo1> rakarrack and guitarix too
<hairyman> ok so are you a musician ?
<Pablo1> and some other apps.
<Pablo1> amateur
<hairyman> me too . i do play gitarr and base
<hairyman> sorry bass
<Pablo1> But I haven't released anything yet, I am not good at making music alone
<Pablo1> ahm
<Pablo1> What apps do you use in US?
<hairyman> i use to play in different formations/bands in holland and germany but in the moment i'm on my own as well
<Pablo1> cool
<hairyman> for recording i used 1rst audacity because i coudn't handle adour jet it quiet tricky to find how to use jackctl
<Pablo1> jack is a must, you should learn it, I can help
<hairyman> what kind of sound system do you use ! jused normal soundcard , like me , or do you use some of this multicgannel cards ?
<Pablo1> I have a m-audio audiophile 2496
<Pablo1> it is only 2 cahnnels in and 2 channles out
<Pablo1> but yes, it is a very good one
<Pablo1> (PCI)
<hairyman> talright same tro me exept i can use to different mico channels and an line-in , all stereo
<Pablo1> ahm
<Pablo1> is it onboard?
<hairyman> doyou got any experience with latency settings ?
<Pablo1> yes
<hairyman> yes it's onboard
<Pablo1> but then, you need jack if you want low latency
<hairyman> ya , i already used jack and got it running with  rackarack and calf flanger calfchorus hydrogen and jamin and audacity but i'm yet not really happy of it behavior !
<Pablo1> jack setup?
<Pablo1> have you enabled realtime option?
<hairyman> yes while installing the system i decided to use  a low latency sytem and i brought the latency down to approx. 5 ms that works fine, but i'm not so happy with the funktioning of audacity , because i only can here my instrument
<hairyman> while in recordmode
<Pablo1> audacity is not very jack-firendly
<Pablo1> thereis this trick
<Pablo1> press record, then press pause
<Pablo1> check/make connections
<Pablo1> Anyway, Audacity is an editor, not a DAW
<hairyman> i did , but after recoding a session you go into playbackmode , that will change all the settings in jackctl ! so i must reroute the audacity connections
<Pablo1> I suggest ardour, qtractor or traverso for a simple multitrack recording
<Pablo1> Audacity is not a fine tool for making recordings
<hairyman> do you know where i can get a usermanual/descreption for adour ?
<Pablo1> http://en.flossmanuals.net/ardour/
<hairyman> thanks mate !
<Pablo1> You will need. options->monitorin->ardour does monitoring
<hairyman> one second please
<Pablo1> and if mute button doesn't work right click on it
<Pablo1> and enable the four options
<hairyman> first you start jackctl ? right ?
<Pablo1> yes
<hairyman> so please give me a second because i use 2 different monitors i would like to have a look if it is ok with you and your time
<Pablo1> OK, I have to go, but I have 10 minutes
<hairyman> ok juist 1 min.
<hairyman> so after starting it asked for driver interface etc and size of buffer , set to 1024 and if i remember right that means a latency above 10 ms ẞ
<Pablo1> OK
<Pablo1> does it start OK?
<hairyman> it started  with a message  info and one error
<Pablo1> what error
<hairyman> ardour's audio engine is not connected and state saving would lose all I/O connections . Session not saved
<Pablo1> :(
<Pablo1> ardour is disconnected from jack
<Pablo1> are you receiving xruns in qjackctl?
<Pablo1> even if ardour is closed?
<Pablo1> (red numbers)
<hairyman> ok listen ! to mutch stress for right now , because my son came home . I have to do some ckooking ! I gonna read the link you tolled me and maybe i'll can talk to you somehow later ?
<Pablo1> I will be here later.
<hairyman> ok see you later alligator
<Pablo1> :D
<ManDay> I've been told that people here can tell me about JACK, ALSA and the equalizer?
<holstein> hey na
<holstein> ManDay: ^^^
<holstein> what do you need to know?
<ManDay> holstein, na is no? Well not a lot, basically I'm interested in being told how difficult it would be (and how chances are that all works flawlessly) to set that combi up on a ubuntu 10.4 so I can equalize arbitrary audio
<holstein> ManDay: na= oops
<ManDay> i don't follow you there but go ahead :)
<holstein> a typo
<holstein> i F'd up
<ManDay> oops = a type?
<ManDay> o, even
<ManDay> ok nevermind
<holstein> an error :)
<ManDay> why dont we concentrate on the actual thing :D
<holstein> yup
<holstein> agreed
<ManDay> I've also been told that ubuntustudio ships with this kind of setup - can I thus assume that no one here had to set it up manually?
<holstein> you want to add equalization to audio?
<holstein> pre-recorded?
<holstein> or live?
<ManDay> holstein, say I listen to a lot music from flash-plugin (rap1pulsif.com) and I'd like to equalize that because the bassline really annoys me
<ManDay> erm
<ManDay> holstein, say I listen to a lot music from flash-plugin (rap1pulsif.com) and I'd like to equalize that because the bassline really annoys me
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> why dont you just use the hardware on the outside?
<holstein> what do you run your computer into?
<ManDay> It's a very easy 2.1 speaker setup with no knobs whatsoever
<ManDay> volume thats all
<holstein> well, theres my suggestion
<holstein> go get a better rig
<holstein> with EQ
<ManDay> haha
<ManDay> no
<holstein> it will sound better all around
<ManDay> Ok man but it's not worth my money - im not a audio spec as you are
<holstein> i think you should look into an EQ a the player
<ManDay> im just listeing to music and the quality is quite good
<ManDay> holstein, its a flash applet!
<ManDay> I think JACK is my best option :)
<holstein> is there a streaming link?
<holstein> nah
<holstein> you dont need JACK
<holstein> you'd need to get pulse running with JACK
<holstein> quite a pain in the ass
<holstein> JACK doesnt care about flash
<ManDay> holstein, please correct me if im wrong but isn't jack the only known (simple) way to equalize arbitrary sound?
<holstein> and flash is unaware of JACK
<holstein> NO
<ManDay> holstein, flash streams to whatever flash streams to
<holstein> JACK itself just routes audio
<ManDay> its going through pulse/alsa after all
<ManDay> holstein, right, if needed i can route pulse into jack and then jack to alsa
<holstein> ManDay: for example
<holstein> when i run JACK
<holstein> pulse is suspended
<holstein> SO
<holstein> only pro-audio apps are using the sound server
<ManDay> ok many what do you suggest how to equalize arbitrary audio (such as flash) ?
<holstein> running pulse into JACK is only recently being looked at
<holstein> with decent success
<holstein> STILL
<holstein> for your purposes
<holstein> it WAY overkill
<ManDay> NO new rig!
<ManDay> THAT would be overkill :P
<holstein> you say tomato....
<ManDay> If I would not take JACK for anything but rerouting through the equalizer calling it an overkill is relative, he?
<ManDay> i say tomato?
<holstein> NM
<holstein> go for it
<ManDay> you speak in riddles
<ManDay> well id appreciate any simpler solution
<holstein> you'll need to read about the pulse audio-jack bridge
<ManDay> but you have yet to name one :D
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> i dont use flash unless i have to
<holstein> and i use JACK for pro audio
<holstein> so im thinking
<holstein> there should be a pulse solution
<holstein> an EQ
<holstein> for the pulse server
<ManDay> none that id know of. pulse is quite limited
<ManDay> its like gedit compared to say... eclipse
<ManDay> can do basic things but then
<ManDay> unless im missing some fancy config in the bg
<ManDay> which might be
<ManDay> oh wait
<ManDay> google is my friend
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<holstein> read this
<holstein> and let me check around for a pulse EQ
<rlameiro> holstein: what is to equalize?
<rlameiro> is a file? or realtime?
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<ManDay> realtime of course.
<ManDay> holstein, found that too
<holstein> rlameiro: realtime from a flash applet :)
<ManDay> im going to ask #ubuntu about it
<holstein> F flash, i say
<ManDay> holstein, ...
<ManDay> it's not like i had an option
<holstein> what is the applet?
<holstein> i use a sockso server sometimes
<ManDay> a music player
<holstein> http://sockso.pu-gh.com/
<holstein> pretty cool little pop-out music plaer
<holstein> player
<holstein> ManDay: i like this one
<holstein> http://exploreubuntu.wordpress.com/2010/04/18/equalizer-for-pulse-audio/
<holstein> that looks too easy
<holstein> assuming that PPA is still around
<holstein> and can be used in lucid
<ManDay> looks promising indeed
<ManDay> ill harass #ubuntu until someone replies :)
<ManDay> ill check out the PPA
<holstein> ManDay: you could try #ubuntu-beginners
<holstein> not that your a beginner ;P
<holstein> its just less busy
<ManDay> what a nifty trick, lol
<ManDay> its like driving in the right lane and taking over everyone because everyone wants to be fast in the left one
<holstein> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<holstein> and if your loco team is active
<ManDay> looks nice
<ManDay> installing :)
<ManDay> hell!
<ManDay> it works like a charm
<ManDay> now THAT was easy
<ManDay> thanks a million holstein
<ManDay> pretty amazing
<holstein> ManDay: :)
<holstein> i knew we'd find the right solution for you
<ManDay> yep, i would have gone through all the hassle of getting jack right. cheers!
#ubuntustudio 2010-05-29
<hairyman> olla pablo1 que tall ! hairyman is back .yesterday i didn't have anough time to read all the ardour stuff , but i'm really happy about the link you send me . thanks !!!
<hairyman> so pablo1 , you  might  be not  online  or reading  . I gonna keep studying the adour manual , and then i might talk to you again . see ya .
<Pablo1> hi
<Pablo1> hairyman: I am glad I heped you! Tchüss
<bluenode> hi
<holstein> hey bluenode
<bluenode> I have a question about main difference between ubuntu studio and standard ubuntu
<bluenode> in kernel
<holstein> the short answer is
<holstein> nothing
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<bluenode> but this "low latency"
<holstein> you might learn something from reading this
<holstein> the kernel section
<holstein> AFAIK
<holstein> ubuntustudio 10.04 ships with a generic kernel
<bluenode> thanks
<holstein> bluenode: i suggest to users
<bluenode> I have been using ubuntu studio 7.04
<holstein> that they try the generic one
<holstein> and then move up as needed
<holstein> if latency is an issue
<holstein> bluenode: thats great, are you on lucid now?
<bluenode> in 7.04 i noticed the faster response
<bluenode> I am now on 8.04
<bluenode> LTS
<holstein> cool
<holstein> hardy is pretty sweet
<bluenode> and going to install 10.04 in hours
<bluenode> but will make dual boot with 8.04
<holstein> hope you enjoy
<holstein> bluenode: i think thats a great idea
<holstein> keep the old OS around for backup
<bluenode> many programs i use are working with strange configurations in 8.04
<bluenode> so i suspect that new system will not run them
<bluenode> but recently all new versions of software requires new libraries
<holstein> i guess that depends on the apps
<holstein> some of them really have not changed much in years
<holstein> others are TOTALLY differetn
<holstein> different*
<bluenode> i use more graphics than audio
<holstein> AH
<bluenode> for example wacom
<holstein> well, i think you'll find the updates very helpful
<holstein> i feel thats where the most developement has been noticable
<holstein> BUT i have no first hand experience really
 * holstein is an audio guy
<bluenode> i am graphics
<bluenode> but need audio for projects
<bluenode> -not for recording from environment
<holstein> im interested in what you think
<bluenode> only softsynth
<holstein> coming from the last LTS to the new one
<holstein> let us know :)
<bluenode> ok i will report
<bluenode> but i have on my hdd downloaded only ubuntu "standard" 10.04
<bluenode> and must download studio version,
<holstein> check out
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<bluenode> the only thing that bother me is "standarization" with normal ubuntu
<holstein> you can use the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UpgradingFromHardy
<bluenode> the compilation and software writing
<holstein> hardy upgrade info
<bluenode> upgrade - means that the new system will download on top of 8.04?
<holstein> i usually do sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-audio ubuntustudio-audio-plugins ubuntustudio-graphics ubuntustudio-video linux-rt
<holstein> nah
<bluenode> - i will rather burn new dvd
<holstein> you can add whatever metapackages you want to the normal lucid install
<bluenode> i tried this once, but this broke my system
<holstein> yeah?
<bluenode> i have edubuntu, xubuntu, and ubuntu desktops
<bluenode> on one system
<bluenode> and this was too much
<holstein> you dont have to get the ubuntu studio desktop
<holstein> the themes
<holstein> thats what borked it
<holstein> i say
<holstein> the ubuntustudio-desktop metapackage
<bluenode> that is possible.
<holstein> bascially
<holstein> you can just install what you want/use
<holstein> sudo apt-get install blender ardour jack linux-rt
<holstein> that kind of thing
<bluenode> i wish to avoid redundancy
<holstein> thats all ubuntu studio is basically
<holstein> a bundle of packages
<bluenode> these packages from synaptic,
<bluenode> and this kernel latency?
<holstein> from synaptic
<bluenode> is only needded for external audio?
<holstein> or apt
<holstein> however your comfotable searching/installing
<holstein> bluenode: you probably dont need the linux-rt package
<holstein> that was just an example
<holstein> im just saying, you can download aind install only the software you use
<bluenode> i use lmms
<bluenode> for anything audio
<bluenode> and audacity
<holstein> thats a great example
<holstein> i dont think lmms is in the metapackage anyways
<bluenode> this is rather minimal, but lmms is very user-friendly
<bluenode> with low effort someone can make track that resemble takkyu ishino music:P
<holstein> SO you can do sudo apt-get install lmms blender audactiy
<bluenode> my audio is only for "background"
<bluenode> ok.
<holstein> you dont need the 1GB+ of audio apps that you dont use
<bluenode> there is so many...
<holstein> yup
<holstein> all kinds of plugins
<bluenode> ubuntu studio is offical, openartistlinux is not-
<bluenode> it uses 9.10
<bluenode> just thinking
<holstein> thats something to consider
<bluenode> i am dedicated ubuntu user
<holstein> :)
<bluenode> earlier i used mandrake
<bluenode> then switched to ubuntu around 7.04 studio
<holstein> thats about when i found it too
<bluenode> 7.04 alllowed me to plug my wacom
<bluenode> without any problems, standard ubuntu required fightting with xorg.conf
<holstein> interesting
<bluenode> -of course i will let know how it work in 10.04
<holstein> you can probably find those changes somewhere
<holstein> ALSO
<holstein> maybe the RT kernel was more friendly or updated
<holstein> at that time
<bluenode> it was very responsive
<bluenode> much more than 8.04
<holstein> the wacom i plugged in just worked
<holstein> bluenode: i think the bloat came to a head somewhere around jaunty
<holstein> lucid is pretty snappy again i find
<bluenode> i will test it around beginning of next week - too much things to archivize now
<bluenode> oh and rendering issues
<bluenode> i almost forgot about it
<bluenode> ubuntu studio is generally "geared to audio"
<bluenode> ?
<holstein> not really
<holstein> its trying to be for all artist really
<holstein> just a collection of common audio, video and graphics packages
<holstein> and some tweaks here and there
<holstein> LIKE the network manager is removed
<holstein> and the art and themes are usually very nice
<holstein> even though i dont use them
<bluenode> i simply render from command line.
<holstein> cool
<bluenode> ok i must fly away now, but will return for small report about experiences with 10.04
<holstein> good luck
<bluenode> thanks:)
#ubuntustudio 2010-05-30
<rayui> hey guys - having a problem configuring jack i've not come across before. i am in audio group and have set up both /etc/security/limits.conf and /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf to no avail
<rayui> am on kernel 2.6.33-1-realtime
<rayui> every time i launch it i get this error: "JACK is running in realtime mode, but you are not allowed to use realtime scheduling."
<rayui> any ideas?
<rayui> (also am on lucid 10.04)
<Pablo> what is the output of "ulimit -r"?
<rayui> 0
<rayui> hmmm
<rayui> what does that mean?
<Pablo> so you don't have realtime scheduling privilege
<Pablo> to begin with, you shouldn't edit two files
<rayui> well, initially i ran dpkg-reconfigure -p high jackd
<Pablo> for these limits
<rayui> what is your recommendation?
<Pablo> I would delete the lines in /etc/security/limits.conf
<rayui> done
<Pablo> then /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf
<rayui> done
<Pablo> can you show the lines there?
<rayui> yes
<rayui> @audio   -  rtprio     99
<rayui> @audio   -  memlock    unlimited
<rayui> @audio   -  nice      -19
<Pablo> lately, jack recommends memlock 75% of your RAM, but this is a side note
<rayui> okay, i can fix that if i can get jack running as a regular user
<Pablo> are you in the audio group?
<rayui> id
<rayui> uid=1000(ray) gid=1000(ray) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),29(audio),44(video),46(plugdev),104(fuse),105(lpadmin),112(netdev),119(admin),122(sambashare),1000(ray)
<rayui> yep
<Pablo> Restart the computer?
<Pablo> It seems fine
<rayui> that's what i thought
<rayui> but still the same problem
<rayui> i have followed lots of how-tos, same way as i did on jaunty
<rayui> but nothing i do seems to have an effect
<rayui> i will restart now and be back in a few minutes
<rayui> thanks... c u in a mo
<rayui> hi pablo. same result, i'm afraid
<Pablo> weird
<Pablo> what kernell are you running?
<Pablo> oh yes you said
<rayui> 2.6.33-1-realtime
<Pablo> is it the same with other kernels?
<rayui> i know jackd can run because i can run it as root
<rayui> and that is fine
<Pablo> The point is that the user can't gain those privileges and I don't know why
<rayui> yes, exactly. i am sure this is a permissions issue
<Pablo> http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/libs/pam/Linux-PAM-html/sag-pam_limits.html
<Pablo> could it be that you don't have that pam_limits PAM module in your kernel?
<rayui> possibly...! let me check
<rayui> although that would be odd seeing as i am using the stock realtime kernel
<Pablo> I didn't know ubuntu had a 2.6.33-rt kernel
<Pablo> i am running karmic, anyway
<rayui> mmm
<rayui> weird. i can't find anything about PAM in the lucid kernel source
<Pablo> This problem is beyond my knowledge
<rayui> okay, thanks anyway mate
<rayui> it is a very odd one
<Pablo> you are welcome!
<Pablo> locate pam_limits.so
<rayui> /lib/security/pam_limits.so
<Pablo> same as me
<rayui> rrrrrr
<Pablo> I don't have a clue, sorry
<rayui> i wonder if it is for the right kernel
<rayui> what was that ulimit command again?
<Pablo> ulimit -r
<rayui> ty
<Pablo> ulimit -a shows all
<Pablo> for jack, the important ones are ulimit-r and ulimit -l
<rayui> ulimit -r still gives me 0
<Pablo> that is the issue
<rayui> it is like it is ignoring the .conf file
<Pablo> have you tried with another kernel?
<rayui> yeah
<Pablo>  A generic one, even
<rayui> not a generic one, no
<rayui> may give that a shot
<rayui> hey Pablo, i found out what's happening
<rayui> and i have 'fixed' it
<rayui> sort of
<Pablo> cool
<Pablo> what happoened?
<rayui> i am using the slim login manager which does not support PAM
<rayui> i accidentally logged in using gdm and found it worked. i knew it was a problem with pam, so i did a search and immediately found this: http://meandubuntu.wordpress.com/2008/09/06/xfce-slim-pam-and-jack/
<rayui> man, it was driving me crazy!
<rayui> but now the solution is clear so... yay!
<rayui> i never twigged what the problem was cause i installed slim about 3 weeks ago and haven't done any audio work since
#ubuntustudio 2011-05-23
<virtu> http://musica.terra.com.br/sonora-live/paul-mccartney-brasil/show-ao-vivo/
<virtu> Paul at live in Rio de Janeiro
<alfi_> hai guys
<alfi_> i am currently in the process of installing ubuntu studio on my studio workhorse right now, but it tells me it needs a network connection
<alfi_> problem is, i have nowhere to connect the cable, and there's no wireless on it.
<alfi_> is there anyway around having do drag the machine to stories down to hook up to the router and sit in the hallway while installing?
<alfi_> *two stories
<alfi_> any help would be apreciated
<alfi_> :)
<alfi_> The image I am using is ubuntustudio-10.10-alternate-i386 in case that matters.
<alfi_> And I am installing from USB
<holstein> alfi_: o/
<holstein> alfi_: other than adding hardware (a wifi adapter) you'll need to plug it in assuming you want a network connection while installing
<holstein> *you should not *need* to have network to install/use ubuntustudio
<holstein> try #opensourcemusicians if you have more questions
 * holstein will be out for a bit...
<supercoco74> Hello! how is 11.04? (before I install it)
<ttt> i have dual xeon quad processors (E5520) and am new to studio looking for advice.  Do I need to worry about -generic vs -rt vs -realtime?  I would like to do 'bedroom recording' and am thinking the the m-audio fast track may work for me, but then, as far as I know, I will have to patch a new kernel.  Is this all necessary?  Is there an easier way to go?
<ttt> I'm currently on Lucid 10.04 and have installed studio from the repositories.  Also, I have Nvidia.
<jerry_l> hello room i have a question about 10.04
<jerry_l> the question is in regaurds to "realtime kernel will be available in Ubuntu Studio PPA"?
<holstein> jerry_l: hey
<holstein> i would suggest trying the -generic kernel
<holstein> http://wiki.debian.org/DebianMultimedia#Realtime_kernel
<holstein> ^ this will give you an idea of what it going on in the big picture
<jerry_l> thankx.
<holstein> im hoping by 12.04, we all will be able to use the -generic kernel
<holstein> even with firewire devices
<holstein> that being said, i use https://launchpad.net/~abogani/+archive/ppa
<holstein> with 10.04
<holstein> jerry_l: theres a -lowlatency kernel that will hopefully be included ASAP
<holstein> heres a relevant bugreport
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio/+bug/695893
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 695893 in Ubuntu Studio "JACK wont start with presonus firepod and generic kernel" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<holstein> ttt: ^^
<holstein> see that, also, i use another PPA
<jerry_l> i am prep ing a computer for my cousin. ubuntustudio 10.04, dell 2.8ghz 1gbram 500gbHD bulit in sound - small form factor.
<holstein> PPA's actually ttt
<holstein> http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/KXStudio:Repositories
<holstein> i use abogani's -realtime kernel that has been patched for nvidia from that PPA^
<holstein> however, you probably dont need it, depending on what you are doing
<holstein> and, like the debian multimedia team suggests, the patches are working into the -generic one anyways
<jerry_l> holstein are you a linux programer?
<holstein> jerry_l: yeah, if its a built in card, you can really only get so far
<holstein> jerry_l: nah, just a contributing member
<holstein> user*
<holstein> jerry_l & ttt : feel free to check in over at #opensourcemusicians if you get here, and its quiet
<jerry_l> have to eat.... BRB.
<jerry_l> hi im back
<jerry_l> onto another issue
<jerry_l> how is the reinstall-recovery setup?
<jerry_l> we had what looked like a crash on puredyne and there was no reinstall-repair, only a side-by-side install
#ubuntustudio 2011-05-24
<jerry_l> well i am out. i am going to install ubuntu studio on another computer and only have one screen at this moment.
<jerry_l> hello room.
<jerry_l> hello room
<jerry_l> how do you set up so that you can hear what you ARE recording? like play through?
<jerry_l> connected to jack to ardour. recording works, but i can not here me while i am recording.
<nightflier> Good Morning
<nightflier> question about install from downloaded ISO. Same result now on 10.10 i386, 10.10 amd64: Installation stops at 73%, "updating list of available packages"
<nightflier> on 11.04 amd64 it gets to about the same point, but there is a box requesting "media change"
<nightflier> on all, network configuration succeeded, it correctly deduced my time zone and got the time from a time server
<nightflier> leaving for a few hours, will leave this up in case anyone have suggestions
<holstein> nightflier: o/
<holstein> you can try *not* choosing the 'tasks' which trigger the installation of metapackages
<holstein> have you confirmed the md5 sums?
<holstein> i remember testing those 64bit iso's and they worked fine for me
<holstein> you can always just install ubuntu and add what you want to it
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<Loser> Yo
<Loser> I have a question you guys probably get all the time!
<Loser> Is there any low latency or real time kernel supported in the main repos of Natty?
<Clavu> Hi
<Clavu> can I ask for ubuntu studio support?
<Clavu> I'm using ubuntustudio11.04
<Clavu> after I have logged in
<Clavu> in variable time (from 5 second to 5 minutes) the mouse stop to work
<nightflier> holstein: thank you for the suggestions. The boot option "check disc for defects" completed without error. I wonder if the repository servers are not answering. Downloading "minimal CD" to try with that.
<nightflier> Informational Feedback: I think there may be an issue with repos. Natty network install fails if I select "audio and editing suite"+"tone generation and editing..". Unchecking those allowed installation to complete.
#ubuntustudio 2011-05-25
<keantoken> Hello
<keantoken> Hello?
<keantoken> I'm trying to install a color profile for my monitor. I got as far as getting the color profile loader with Synaptic, but the nVidia drivers just reset it all. Am I doing something wrong?
<bunty> hi all
<jerry_l> can ubuntu studio do green screen?
<jerry_l> ubuntustudio 10.04 is awsome, but should i really go to ubuntu studio 11.04?
<holstein> jerry_l: if you want to upgrade, you can
<holstein> the 10.04 version is an LTS
<holstein> *long term support
<holstein> which is why im still running 10.04 on my studio production machine
<bunty> hi guys. Anyone awake ?
<bunty> for some reason I don't have sound working when using rosegarden.
<bunty> I have jackd running, rosegarden is playing a midi , but no sound output
<bunty> my midi device is emu10k1. This is the same setup I have on another system. And it works there
<Strayfolk> bunty, did you add synths?
<bunty> like qsynth ?
<Strayfolk> for instance
<bunty> i believe fluidsynth is installed
<bunty> rosegarden loads GeneralUser_GS_FluidSynth.sf2 ..
<bunty> are you talking about this?
<Strayfolk> maybe, do you have a simpler synth like hexter to try with?
<bunty> 1 sec
<bunty> Hexter works
<Strayfolk> I choose whatever plugin I want to use, choose preset or soundfont in fluidsynth-dssi and it works
<Strayfolk> ok, then there's something with your fluidsynth or your soundfont
<bunty> hrm
<Strayfolk> you can try calf fluidsynth-dssi and fluidsynth dssi
<Strayfolk> they both work for me
<leekaiwei> hello
#ubuntustudio 2011-05-26
<Zburatorul> testing
<charlie-tca> Zburatorul: working
<Zburatorul> thanks
<Zburatorul> i just configured my irc client to use freenode thru tor
<charlie-tca> Seems to be working fine.
<charlie-tca> Good luck with it.
<bunty> hi all
<bunty> when i use hardware synth ( soundblaster card ) in rosegarden I can't record it's master output in Ardour.  However if I use a software synth I can.  Any ideas how I can fix  this?
<holstein> bunty: ?
<holstein> personally, i wouldnt lose sleep over getting anything from creative working
<holstein> bunty: i have an old soundblaster card around the house somewhere, so if you'd like to elaborate, or start a bug report, i could try to get involved
<bunty> sorry was afk
<bunty> turns out i had a different capture device
<bunty> now im just using the audigy card as the sol device
<holstein> yeah, those labels can be incorrect too
<holstein> cool.. check out #opensourcemusicians :)
<bunty> ok, im in ardour atm
<bunty> i gots lots to learn
<mak_ubu10> hey... on what channel to put kernel related questions.....
<charlie-tca> #ubuntu-kernel
<mak_ubu10> thanks....
<mak_ubu10> sad.... did'nt got any response...
<holstein> mak_ubu10: whats up?
<mak_ubu10> ﻿hey... on what channel to put kernel related questions.....
<holstein> mak_ubu10: depends really
<mak_ubu10> i went to ﻿#ubuntu-kernel
<holstein> if you are asking the UKT about -lowlatency or -realtime, you probably wont get a response
<holstein> whats the question?
<mak_ubu10> my problem is that my computer waits for 25 minutes during boot....right after the "loading hardware drivers" step.....
<holstein> mak_ubu10: you wait 25 minutes for your machine to boot?
<holstein> thats patients ;)
<mak_ubu10> yes....
<holstein> mak_ubu10: have you looked for a bug relating to your hardware?
<holstein> have you tried disabling hardware to see what seems to be causing the issue?
<holstein> have you tried different kernels?
<mak_ubu10> but it boots....
<holstein> like 10.04 live
<holstein> even 8.04 live
<holstein> mak_ubu10: you're not going to catch an UKT member on the IRC to discuss that with
<holstein> best case scenario, you get one to respond to a forum post, or email thread
<mak_ubu10> actually... i have two HDD... one of them is a little corrupted....
<holstein> mak_ubu10: ??
<holstein> theres no such thing
<holstein> that'll cause the machine to hang
<holstein> mak_ubu10: unplug the hard drives
<holstein> try a live CD
<holstein> and then you'll know what the cause is
<mak_ubu10> it works fine when i unplug the bad one.... but it waits when the bad one is inserted.... even when the os is not on it....
<holstein> lol
<holstein> mak_ubu10: nothing about the kernel will let you use bad hardware*
<holstein> linux is just awesome, not magic
<holstein> use something like http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec if you have to
<mak_ubu10> i thinki just want to know the kernel parameters that will skip the regular steps to test each and every HDD
<holstein> and get your data off, and fix it, or replace it
<holstein> mak_ubu10: just unplug it, boot, and use something via USB
<holstein> or something like http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<mak_ubu10> isnt there any parameter that can skip the HDD integrity check or something like that....
<holstein> mak_ubu10: probably, but i dont know what it is
<holstein> and, thats not something you want to do long-term
<mak_ubu10> i would have to wait a month for a new hdd
<holstein> mak_ubu10: you wont be waiting long at all when it stops working altogether*
<holstein> maybe you can do something tricky like shrink the partition
<holstein> and get around the bad sectors ;)
<holstein> any of that kind of thing should be an emergency case to recover the data
<holstein> if that drive is dying, you cant trust it for anything anyways
<mak_ubu10> actually windows boots faster with the bad hdd plugged....so i thought linux can too....
<holstein> its not an issue of booting
<mak_ubu10> btw... how to know about bad sectors....
<holstein> its either its dying or its not
<holstein> mak_ubu10: i use http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<holstein> theres a utility on the ubuntu live CD's to scan as well
<mak_ubu10> i used UBCD and its diagnosis tools...
<holstein> mak_ubu10: windows is maybe not checking the drive
<mak_ubu10> it didnt help me....
<holstein> mak_ubu10: ??
<holstein> its not *magic*
<mak_ubu10> thats what i m talking about...
<holstein> theres not a way to *fix* it
<holstein> you just learn that its dying
<holstein> get the data off
<mak_ubu10> i want linux to do the same....
<holstein> and move on
<holstein> mak_ubu10: you'll need to search around and ask someone else how to do that
<holstein> im not sure
<holstein> AND
<holstein> again, thats something you *dont* want turned off in the long term
<holstein> i feel like you are wanting to just use the drive
<holstein> and you cant
<holstein> if its dying, its dying
<holstein> i mean, you might get some data to read or write to it for who knows how long
<mak_ubu10> it is 500G with more than 8 operating systems on it
<holstein> mak_ubu10: doesnt matter whats on it
<holstein> thats why you need good backups*
<holstein> its a tough lesson, but hard drives die
<holstein> its not a matter of if they die
<holstein> its when
<mak_ubu10> need to buy a lot of DVDs then... but i m more worried about the Opearting systems...
<holstein> you should be worried about the DAT
<holstein> A
<holstein> you should feel fortunate if you get that data recovered
<holstein> its tough when you have a lot of proprietary OS's
<holstein> they dont like to be moved around easily for legal reasons
<holstein> you can basically dd copy linux installs
<holstein> not sure about windows
<holstein> still, you dont know what is corrupted on the disc now anyways
<holstein> SO, for me, i wouldnt trust anything as far as in the OS's
<mak_ubu10> @holstein... thanx for the answers.... and sorry for disturbing...... bye.....
#ubuntustudio 2011-05-27
<yanoexisto> hi
<yakeb> hi.
<Xago> Hi people...I'm an user of ubuntu since some years ago, but not for Studio version....I need to get an application o few that allow me to put in OTA, such as a podcast or channels for different king of music styles. I mean, 80's, rock, pop, etc.
<Xago> currently we are testing with SHOUcast and winamp, but...we are getting freeze continuously. :(
<Xago> with UbuntuStudio...wich apps are similar o better? ;)
<holstein> Xago: ?
<holstein> you want to edit in background music?
<holstein> on a podcast?
<holstein> the easiest way to do that is with audacity
<holstein> Xago: you dont need to install ubuntustudio
<holstein> ubuntu = ubuntustudio
<Xago> holstein, I had already installed studio in a PC...but wish apps should I install?
<Xago> or use?
<Xago> I saw a lot installed as radio apps :)
<holstein> Xago: what are you trying to do?
<Xago> apparently
<Xago> put music in different channels
<holstein> what music?
<holstein> what channels?
<Xago> 80's, 60's, rock, pop, etc
<holstein> Xago: not type
<holstein> what music?
<holstein> .wav files?
<holstein> streams?
<Xago> mp3
<holstein> OK
<Xago> streams, yes
<holstein> Xago: ?
<holstein> local mp3's?
<holstein> or streaming from the internet?
<Xago> yeap
<holstein> OK
<holstein> so, you have local mp3's
<holstein> and you want to do what?
<holstein> edit them?
<Xago> I'm working in a satellite TV DTH
<holstein> OK
<holstein> and you want to edit audio?
<holstein> mp3's?
<holstein> edit them together?
<Xago> we need to put in OTA with a better service than Winamp/Shoucast
<holstein> OTA?
<holstein> over the air?
<holstein> Xago: what are you trying to do?
<Xago> this service under Windows is not working fine :(
<holstein> Xago: for?
<holstein> streaming the mp3's to the internet?
<Xago> music channels in differents styles
<holstein> music channels?
<holstein> Xago: i dont know what that means?
<Xago> we currently are putting over the air
<holstein> Xago: OK
<holstein> SO, you have local mp3's
<Xago> but with winamo
<holstein> and you want to stream them to the internet
<Xago> yes ;)
<holstein> OK
<holstein> Xago: i use icecast
<Xago> not internet....TV
<holstein> Xago: TV?
<holstein> you are trying to play mp3's on your TV?
<Xago> we do....as music channels
<holstein> Xago: i think we have a language barrier
<holstein> i think you should go to your local #ubuntu channel
<holstein> #ubuntu-uk or whatever
<holstein> Xago: im not sure what you are trying to do
<Xago> :(
<holstein> TV's play video
<Xago> I know
<holstein> if you want to play audio on them, just hook up the out to the in
<holstein> and push play
<holstein> on VLC
<Xago> but also you put music only
<holstein> or whatever
<Xago> we have video/movies channels...but also we have music channels
<holstein> Xago: im not clear on what you mean by channel
<holstein> "we have"
<Xago> playing mp3 with winamp/shoucast
<holstein> are you hosting audio and video stream?
<holstein> Xago: OK, i have an icecast server which is shoutcast like*
<holstein> Xago: you are streaming mp3's on shoutcast
<Xago> yes, but now we are playing music
<holstein> Xago: OK
<Xago> that's right
<holstein> Xago: and you want a linux alternative?
<Xago> that's it
<Xago> ;)
<holstein> OK
<holstein> http://www.icecast.org/
<holstein> ^ thats the server
<holstein> there are all kinds of back-end clients
<Xago> which do you recommend?
<holstein> http://sourceforge.net/projects/idjc/
<holstein> Xago: i dont use mine for that, so, im not sure
<holstein> http://holstein.shacknet.nu:8227/server_version.xsl
<Xago> OK...let me understand you....
<Xago> Icecast has a server and client version
<holstein> nope
<holstein> icecast = the server
<holstein> there are lots of clients
<Xago> idjc = client
<holstein> i was thinking idjc might be the most appropriate
<holstein> Xago: yup :)
<Xago> that you recommend, right?
<holstein> yup
<Xago> I can control sync, mixing and many other things!!!
<holstein> yup
<holstein> Xago: check out http://www.deadbeatguitarist.com/cgi-bin/blosxom.cgi/2010/04/10
<Xago> good!!! excellent
<holstein> my friend made that post, and thats what i used to get icecast going
<Xago> what's that one?
<holstein> Xago: the client that my friend talks about is BUTT
<holstein> which is easy, and could be used as a test if needed
<Xago> BUT is an elementary tool?
<holstein> BUTT
<Xago> BUTT
<Xago> :P
<holstein> *easier
<holstein> but, doesnt do mp3's like you want
<Xago> :(
<holstein> *just for testing maybe
<Xago> I need play MP3s
<holstein> then, when you get the server setup properly, you can use idjc :)
<holstein> Xago: that post will talk you through setting up icecast
<Xago> ok ;)
<holstein> and you can use whatever client you choose
<holstein> Xago:  :)
<Xago> OK...excellent !!! Thanks a lot for your help and pacience ;)
<Xago> I'm an IT guy and not understanding about musicians, except play my radio station into the car or home minicomponent :D
<Xago> I need to get a better solution for other guys here :P
<Xago> So, your help was high for me!!!! Cheers from Chile ;)
<holstein> Xago: i think you'll like icecast
<Xago> holstein, I hope and the guys likes too ;)
<Xago> holstein, good night and again, thanks
<holstein> Xago: anytime :)
#ubuntustudio 2011-05-29
<virtu> http://www.4shared.com/audio/ig7u0ane/KORG_nanoKEY.html?
<Red_> hi guys.... can someone tell me how to join multiple channels of a server on Xchat-gnome Irc client
<Red_> ?
<radjahzik> hi
<radjahzik> i have ubuntustudio 11 and sometime its frizz
<radjahzik> i can made anything i'm obliged to reboot
<radjahzik> have you an idea
<radjahzik> can i setup the memory or else ???
<radjahzik__> how switch off a window frizzing
<radjahzik__> is there a trick?
<radjahzik__> like CTRL + ??
<holstein> radjahzik: o/
<holstein> what do you mean by 'frizzing' ?
<holstein> radjahzik: i would look at http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<holstein> UI issues are going to be generic to both ubuntu and ubuntustudio
<radjahzik> please help me to config jackd
<radjahzik> i install him no problem
<radjahzik> i set a config  no problem
<radjahzik> i add a effect  no problem
<holstein> effect?
<radjahzik> i start a rec application and the computer frizz "stop "
<holstein> radjahzik: what are your JACK setting?
<holstein> maybe just relax them a bit
<radjahzik> Calg plugin
<holstein> frames/period 1024
<holstein> and periods/buffer 3
<radjahzik> ok that done 64 ms latences !!
<radjahzik> no 69.7
<radjahzik> buffer was  2
<radjahzik> not 1024 but 64
<radjahzik> priorité 60
<radjahzik> so priority ??
<holstein> radjahzik: nope
<holstein> change the settings
<radjahzik> i try it
<holstein> the frames/period
<holstein> that you have set to 64
<holstein> that is really pretty extreme
<radjahzik> ok
<holstein> try 1024 like i suggested
<radjahzik> it was realy cool
<holstein> and also, 3 persiods/buffer
<radjahzik> but no stable
<radjahzik>  ok
<holstein> that should give you a lot of latency
<holstein> 70ms or something like that
<holstein> BUT, you will start it, and try what you were trying
<radjahzik> i'm try
<holstein> and if its stable, you'll know you are asking the hardware to do more than it can do
<radjahzik> and i here the latence !!
<holstein> IF, you want some realtime effects capable of lowerlatency that is lighter on the system
<holstein> look at rakarrack
<holstein> you'll have to decide what you want to do as far as a compromise
<radjahzik> i'm direct in connect
<holstein> radjahzik: ?
<holstein> OH
<holstein> that doesnt matter
<holstein> the latency is what JACK is set to
<holstein> radjahzik: if you want guitar effects
<holstein> use rakarrack
<radjahzik> just voice
<holstein> and start lowering the frames/buffer settings
<holstein> radjahzik: still, you can use rakarrack if you want
<holstein> its just really light weight and stable*
<holstein> OR, just accept the higher latency
<radjahzik> which value can i modify to chose less than 1024
<holstein> OR, get a more capable sound card
<radjahzik> i have 4 Go
<holstein> radjahzik: the frames/buffer settings
<holstein> frames/period*
<holstein> and periods/buffer
<holstein> those are the 2 you change
<radjahzik> i try 512 /2 buffer
<holstein> yup
<holstein> 62 /2 is quite extreme
<holstein> my firewire device can do that
<holstein> but not on more than just a few channels stable
<holstein> 128 /2 is about as hard as i push it
<holstein> and thats just for live effects like what you are doing
<holstein> i use 1024 /3 for mixing
<radjahzik> thks
<radjahzik> and on live you use 128 /2 ??
<holstein> sometimes
<holstein> depends on what i need to do
<holstein> if its just one line with one effect
<holstein> i might try 64 /2
<radjahzik> just want to rec like live
<holstein> radjahzik: then, you dont need low latency anyway
<radjahzik> ^^
<holstein> just record, and dont use JACK to monitor
<radjahzik> :)
<holstein> and you wont hear the latency
<holstein> and you can use your current hardware :)
<radjahzik> yes on my Maudio micro
<radjahzik> i have no choice
<radjahzik> its usb micro in/out
<radjahzik> and with linux its not config playback direct
<holstein> radjahzik: uses the madfuload package?
<radjahzik> i must use jack to connecty in /out
<radjahzik> Madfuload?
<radjahzik> what is that ?
<holstein> nevermind
<holstein> i think i have that device though
<holstein> and an maudio transit too
<holstein> the latency is pretty bad*
<radjahzik> for the moment its good
<holstein> hey, its what you got
<holstein> but, the latency is not good :/
<radjahzik> :)
<radjahzik> what do you use to rec after jackd
<radjahzik> ?
<radjahzik> jack rack its enormus
<radjahzik> fun
<radjahzik> thks
<holstein> radjahzik: i use ardour mostly
<radjahzik> its 128/3
<radjahzik> i test its cool
<radjahzik> no bug
<holstein> radjahzik: cool, that'll do
<radjahzik> i dont arrived install protools
<radjahzik> but with jack i can be have a great tools yet
<holstein> i prefer ardour
<radjahzik> me problem was the bug
<holstein> JACK is not trivial
<radjahzik> so linux fo life !!!
<radjahzik> yes
<holstein> radjahzik: however, thats not a bug
<holstein> JACK doesnt care how hard you want to try and push it
<radjahzik> however you have
<holstein> you can just make your system lock up trying to use it
<radjahzik> yes
<holstein> i personally appreciate that
<radjahzik> fun
<radjahzik> yes me toot
<holstein> letting me find my own hardware limitations
<holstein> instead of settling on a pre-determined middle ground that everyone can use
<radjahzik> no driver for my microphone
<holstein> radjahzik: USB mic?
<radjahzik> its simply to find
<radjahzik> yes
<radjahzik> i like it
<holstein> what is it?
<radjahzik> super sound
<radjahzik> M audio Producer
<holstein> eh, im not a fan of those USB mic's personally
<holstein> but, im glad its working for you :)
<radjahzik> there is a out fo head phone on it
<radjahzik> yes i have find just jack is able to config the out in direct
<radjahzik> the driver oss that maudio speak are not working
<holstein> so, it does work?
<holstein> hmm
<radjahzik> just use jack
<radjahzik> i have try it on much distrib
<radjahzik> im on ubuntustudio 11
<radjahzik> i know with linuxmint 9 no problem to
<holstein> radjahzik: i would plug in the USB mic
<holstein> open a terminal, and see if you see it running the command
<holstein> lsusb
<holstein> and also with the commands
<holstein> aplay -l
<holstein> arecord -l
<holstein> IF you see the USB mic in aplay and arecord, then JACK can talk to it
<holstein> when you are looking at qjackctl, under the setup menu, where you are setting the frames/period settings
<holstein> take a look at...
<holstein> where it says 'interface'
<holstein> there are actually 2 drop down menus
<holstein> thats where the USB mic would show up*
<radjahzik> when i stop jackd the sound continue ??
<holstein> what sound?
<radjahzik> an there is a little rumble
<radjahzik> of playback
<holstein> what should happen is..
<holstein> you start JACK
<holstein> then, you start whatever apps you want to use
<holstein> then, when your done
<holstein> you close the apps
<holstein> and then stop JACK, then close it
<holstein> i dont know what noises you have in your system
<holstein> its quite normal to hear hard drives spinning, and elecrital interference
<radjahzik> ah sorry  30 s  after nomre sound
<radjahzik> ok
<radjahzik> i have must reboot when its crash ?
<radjahzik> is there a command to kill and start jackd
<holstein> killall jackd
<radjahzik> and start
<radjahzik> jackd
<radjahzik> just jackd
<holstein> radjahzik: i just use qjackctl
<holstein> jack control*
<holstein> in the menu
<radjahzik> holstein :  jackd and rec crash my system ??
<radjahzik> i m obliged to reboot
<radjahzik> when i want resatart jackd , i have nomore view of interface
<radjahzik> jackdmp comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY
<radjahzik> This is free software, and you are welcome to redistribute it
<radjahzik> under certain conditions; see the file COPYING for details
<radjahzik> 23:34:07.669 JACK a été arrêté avec statut de sortie=255.
<radjahzik> 23:34:14.638 Impossible de connecter le serveur JACK comme client. - L'opération a échoué. - Erreur de communication serveur. Veuillez consulter la fenêtre des messages pour plus d'informations.
<radjahzik> JackSocketClientChannel read fail
<holstein> radjahzik: try this as well
<holstein> close and stop JACK
<holstein> make sure you are in the audio group
<holstein> sudo adduser YOURUSERNAME audio
<holstein> radjahzik: and double check that the device you want is selected
<radjahzik> L'utilisateur `radjahzik' appartient déjà au groupe `audio'
<radjahzik> say that radjahzik its in already in the group
<holstein> cool
<holstein> you can try starting jack as root
<holstein> you dont want to run JACK as root*
<holstein> this would be to troubleshoot for permissions
<holstein> gksudo qjackctl
<radjahzik> so ?
<holstein> again, use that temporarily*
<radjahzik> erreur communication
<radjahzik> i have to much modify the set
<radjahzik> priority : ?
<holstein> radjahzik: in qjackctl under 'setup'
<holstein> priority is default
<holstein> you shouldnt have messed with anything there anyways
<holstein> other than frames/period and period/buffer
<holstein> radjahzik: you can mess around with it though, but i dont think thats the issue
<radjahzik> nb of port
<holstein> nb?
<radjahzik> number of mawimal port ?
<holstein> radjahzik: yeah, dont mess with those
<radjahzik> and ms
<holstein> radjahzik: *dont* mess with those
<holstein> unless you know what they are
<holstein> frames/period and periods/buffer are the ones you tweak
<holstein> the other stuff *should* be fine
<holstein> radjahzik: double check under interface
<holstein> radjahzik: also, you can look under driver, and select the 'dummy' driver
<radjahzik> here no dummy
<holstein> if it works with the dummy driver, then you know JACK is probably fine
<holstein> radjahzik: where is says 'alsa'
<holstein> thats where you select 'dummy'
<holstein> unless its been taken out for some reason
<radjahzik> there is no dummy in this list
<holstein> radjahzik: OK, so its been taken out
<holstein> dont worry about it then*
<holstein> radjahzik: im not runnin 11.04
<radjahzik> what you have
<holstein> im running 10.04, the LTS (long term support)
<radjahzik> ohhhhh
<radjahzik> ubuntustudio 10.04 ?
<holstein> its all the same
<holstein> ubuntu = ubuntustudio
<holstein> i have one that i used the acutal ubuntustudio install discs for
<radjahzik> can y downgrade to 10.04*
<holstein> the rest, i just add what i want
<holstein> radjahzik: nope
<holstein> radjahzik: you dont need to though
<holstein> thats not the issue
<holstein> the issue is, you just started using JACK
<radjahzik> humm
<holstein> you'll figure it out ;)
<radjahzik> yes the furtur
<radjahzik> will 11.04
<radjahzik> so try
<holstein> just keep trying
<radjahzik> maybe a memory system
<holstein> you've just changed a setting somewhere
<holstein> radjahzik: nope
<holstein> its a JACK setting
<holstein> im %90 sure
<radjahzik> no
<holstein> radjahzik: those settings dont need to be done anymore
<holstein> memlock and all that*
<holstein> radjahzik: yeah, im pretty sure
<radjahzik> memlock fix ??
<holstein> double check the 'interface' settings
<holstein> radjahzik: yeah, thats *not* necessary any more
<holstein> any of that*
<holstein> no memlock
<holstein> nothing like that
<holstein> PLUS
<radjahzik> can you screen print you setup
<holstein> you had JACK working
<holstein> sure
<holstein> radjahzik: but, that wont help
<holstein> this is an internal intel sound card
<radjahzik> and send me like pasteit
<holstein> on the machine im on
<holstein> and the other is a firewire device
<radjahzik> no problem
<holstein> thats why this is so challenging
<holstein> JACK
<holstein> radjahzik: your config will be different from mine
<radjahzik> probably
<holstein> probably?
<holstein> i'll personally guarantee it
<radjahzik> ok i reboot
<radjahzik> to see
<holstein> http://imagebin.org/155812
<radjahzik> ok i have reboot and its work
<radjahzik> with ardour
<holstein> http://imagebin.org/155812
<radjahzik> in ardour i selact jack
<holstein> radjahzik: right, you just need to spend some time with JACK
<holstein> its not trivial
<holstein> its not something you learn how to use in an afternoon*
<radjahzik> when i add effec on jack
<radjahzik> i connect the output effect on input ardour
<holstein> sure
<holstein> connect it however you want
<holstein> thats what JACK is all about
<radjahzik> so it will be good
<holstein> you can track the wet and dry outs from a guitar
<holstein> OR another piece of software
<holstein> you can record those to tracks in ardour
<radjahzik> usely the bug come at this instant
<holstein> or use them to trigger MIDI
<holstein> OR stream out live to the internet
<holstein> *whatever you want to do
<radjahzik> lets test
<holstein> radjahzik: its not a bug*
<radjahzik> :))
<holstein> if you push JACK to hard, it will fail/crash
<holstein> you also could have something sharing an IRQ with your USB or audio device
<holstein> check out in a terminal
<holstein> cat /proc/interrupts
<holstein> radjahzik: thats not a bug either*
<radjahzik> lol
<radjahzik> when i back in ardour its dont made a back
<holstein> radjahzik: ?
<holstein> no playback in ardour?
<holstein> double check the routing in JACK*
<radjahzik> no i have just rec but i dont rewind
<holstein> radjahzik: under the 'connect' tab
<holstein> radjahzik: hit rewind
<holstein> ardour is also not trivial*
<holstein> there are really good documents for ardour though
<holstein> and the #ardour channel is very helpful
<holstein> radjahzik: also, check out #opensourcemusicians
<radjahzik> ok i have find roll on the travel
<radjahzik> thks
<holstein> radjahzik: sure, anytime :)
<radjahzik> i must work
<radjahzik> so at soon
<radjahzik> and my first test work
<radjahzik> cool
<radjahzik> all is cool in 1024/3
<radjahzik> thanks
#ubuntustudio 2012-05-21
<digital0ak> is ubuntustudio similar to artistx?
<digital0ak> meh
<studio-Greg> hey peeps
<studio-Greg> im in teh process of installing ubuntu studio to do sound recording and music production. does anyone have any tips or reccomendations for initial config or tweaks?
<dlandry> Question about gladish in Ubuntu Studio 12.04. I can create a studio, set the command lines of the apps I want to come up all configured (Ardour, Hydrogen, a couple of instances of Yoshimi) and I can bring up the apps and shut them down one at a time, but if I shut down the studio with the apps running, when I try to start the studio again gladish seems to just hang. (I can reboot, and start up the gladish studio the first time o
<dlandry> k, but if I shut down the studio and start it again it hangs -- as long as I shut down the apps individually before shutting down the studio it works, but if I leave the apps up, and try to stop and start the studio it does not work.) ... any ideas?
<madzia> hello is anyone here an experienced ubuntu user and could help me a little with configuration?
<plotino> hi
<plotino> im trying to install ubuntustudio 12.04 on my old
<plotino> pc where ubuntustudio 10.04 was installed
<holstein> let us know how its failing if it is
<holstein> try it live.. should work just fine :)
<plotino> but when i try
<plotino> i have tried live
<plotino> but
<plotino> mouse not working
<holstein> did you get to the desktop live?
<plotino> keyboard not working
<plotino> i have boot the live desktop
<holstein> probably something removed from the kernel that supported your hardware
<holstein> depeding on the age, i might just hang with 10.04
<plotino> :(
<plotino> the age of the machine
<holstein> its likely something you can fix easily with your own kernel, or a module
<plotino> yes
<plotino> but let me ask
<holstein> i would search around by manufacturer for something in the forums
<plotino> i have downloladed and burn
<holstein> OR, just plug in a USB keyboard and mouse
<plotino> the i386 version
<plotino>  while the processor is an old AMD
<plotino> is ti correct?
<holstein> if its not, it wont boot
<plotino> please the stupid question ..
<plotino> because first time i have boot an error occurred
<plotino> a module SIS..something was not inserted
<holstein> sure.. if its old hardware, you can run into that
<plotino> so what can i do?
<holstein> plotino: i would run 10.04 or use a USB keyboard/mouse, or search for a module that will add support for that hardware, or build a custom kernel
<holstein> the kernel must drop support for old hardware at somepoint
<holstein> maybe someone in the kernel team can help you with what support has been dropped from 10.04 to 12.04
<plotino> ok
<plotino> as alternative i can update my 10.04 version ..
<holstein> plotino: sure, but you'll upgrade to the kernel that doesnt support your hardware
<plotino> im very interested in update programs
<holstein> plotino: sure... its something you can fix
<plotino> as rosegarden hydrogen and also jack server
<holstein> plotino: you can also add the kxstudio ppa's to 10.04
<holstein> plotino: you can build whatever you want in 10.04 and run them
<plotino> infact
<plotino> you are right
<plotino> the point is that i have read on the ubuntu website
<plotino> that it's better install 12.04 from scratch but upgrading the old issue (10.04)
<holstein> plotino: upgrading wont help
<holstein> plotino: you end up with the same unsupported kernel at the end of a fresh install, or upgrading from 10.04 to 12.04
<plotino> i keep the old kernel
<holstein> plotino: not in an upgrade
<holstein> plotino: there might be issues using an older kernel too
<plotino> ok
<plotino> but can i use new programs with old kernel ...
<holstein> plotino: im sure you will find out
<holstein> plotino: what do i suggest if and when you asked?... 10.04 with kxstudio ppa's.. build a kernel... load modules in 12.04 with support... upgrade the hardware
<holstein> i dont list running a 2.6x kernel in 12.04 there for a reason
<holstein> but, do what you like :)
<plotino> thanks
<plotino> but
<plotino> i had a problem
<plotino> with hydrogen in 10.04 that i hope tp fix with newer version
<plotino> when i start hydrigen jack fails
<plotino> im not able to manage the transport from jack ...
<holstein> plotino: try the newer version
<holstein> plotino: not a lot of fixes in there realy
<holstein> reallY8
<holstein> plotino: those nerwer version are available in the ppa's i mentioned several times
<plotino> what is ppa?
<holstein> http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/KXStudio:Repositories
<holstein> plotino: its a way of using updated packages (as i am) in 10.04 (also as i am)
<holstein> my using the prepackaged version from the kxstudio repositories i linked, and mentioned several times
<plotino> holstein, you are using 10.04?
<plotino> so you can help very much ..
<holstein> plotino: thats what ive been implying
<holstein> plotino: i use the kxstudio ppa's
<holstein> the ones i linked
<plotino> what i didnt understand if iti is a sort of distro or only packets
<plotino> holstein
<holstein> ypu
<holstein> yes?
<plotino> what i have to do?
<holstein> plotino: for?
<plotino> to add these repositories
<holstein> plotino: there are directions
<plotino> i wanna use ppa
<plotino> music for example
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding_PPAs
<holstein> plotino: its not trivial
<holstein> plotino: i didnt just click there and add them 4 minutes later
<holstein> i read about what the packages were and did
<holstein> i installed them on a test machine
<holstein> i test removed the pacakges with ppapurge
<holstein> i dont feel comfortable telling you some paste in commands that can be potentially harmful
<holstein> plotino: i used sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name
<holstein> in the terminal
<plotino> ok
<plotino> first step for me shall be upìdate 10.04
<plotino> after that i will think about that
<holstein> plotino: you mean? upgrade to 12.04?
<holstein> i wouldnt do both
<holstein> i would just run 10.04, and add those PPA's
<dlandry> repeating a question I asked earlier today .. had to shut down, so if there was an answer I missed it .. sorry ...
<dlandry> Question about gladish in Ubuntu Studio 12.04. I can create a studio, set the command lines of the apps I want to come up all configured (Ardour, Hydrogen, a couple of instances of Yoshimi) and I can bring up the apps and shut them down one at a time, but if I shut down the studio with the apps running, when I try to start the studio again gladish seems to just hang. (I can reboot, and start up the gladish studio the first time o
<dlandry> k, but if I shut down the studio and start it again it hangs -- as long as I shut down the apps individually before shutting down the studio it works, but if I leave the apps up, and try to stop and start the studio it does not work.) ... any ideas?
<holstein> i still do it the old fashioned way dlandry
<holstein> sounds like a bug
<holstein> i would see if you can find the maintainer and see whats going on as far as development
<holstein> for me, troubleshooting session managment just adds overhead to my workflow
<holstein> and i never trust it
<plotino> no no only perform the normal update of 10.04
<plotino> from when i have installed it , never updated!!
<dlandry>  ok, thanks ... I'll try a few more combinations and see if I can define the problem better, then maybe open a defect ... I know what you mean, but it would be so nice to have things work (I suppose I could do the same thing with bash scripts and manually start things and make connections.)
<holstein> plotino: i havent updated in a while...
<Lucian_Lucius> hello to everybody :)
<Lucian_Lucius> how can I install libre office suite on my ubuntu studio?
<holstein> Lucian_Lucius: i would just search in the package manager of your choice
<vlt> Lucian_Lucius: `apt-get install libreoffice`
<holstein> yup.. open a terminal, and type that ^^
<holstein> sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<holstein> or, whatever package manger you are comfortable with
<Lucian_Lucius> thanx :)
#ubuntustudio 2012-05-22
<roshan> Hello
<roshan> I would like to know whether the applications used in Ubuntu Studio are open source or not ?
<len-dt> yes
<roshan> Thank you
#ubuntustudio 2012-05-23
<emiliocortes75> hello everybody...
<emiliocortes75> i just got ubuntu... i m coming form ubuntu 11 and never knew about studio...  since im musician and writer I hope to learn well... can recomend a studio tutorials site?
<layan> why in the spanish room not have a peaple? xD
<layan> my english is bad
<layan> my question
<ailo_> Hello layan
<layan> i need a distro with capacy for edit sound
<layan> and i think in ubuntustudio
<layan> who support have ubuntustudio?
<layan> sorry my english xDC
<layan> xD
<ailo_> Well, Ubuntu Studio is specially meant for audio/graphics/video.
<ailo_> It is the same as Ubuntu, but adjusted for multimedia
<ailo_> So, you will find all the same packages(programs) in the Ubuntu repository
<ailo_> layan: The latest release, 12.04 LTS. You can try without installing. It's a live CD http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/precise/release/
<ailo_> layan: You can make a bootable usb stick with unetbootin, if you like.
<layan> I use "Yumy software" for make a booable usb
<layan> Who desktop use UbuntuStudio? unity? kde? gnome-shell?
<ailo_> XFCE
<layan> can i use in ubuntustudio a microphone by usb?
<ailo_> layan: I guess it depends on the microphone. My advice is, try the live cd. If it doesn't work, come back and explain what you are trying to do
<ailo_> Maybe we can help
<layan> ok, thanks :)
<ailo_> layan: Ubuntu Studio does not have special support for devices, so it should be the same on all new Ubuntu versions
<tehowe> Is this in a usable state yet for Precise? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<tehowe> I've a vanilla 64-bit 12.04 install and am eager to try it, get the right kernel and softsynths, JACk etc working but can't screw up this system either :D
<holstein> tehowe: there is no "right" kernel
<holstein> ubuntustudio is shipping with a lowlatency kernel
<holstein> you can try the generic one you have, and move on as you need
<holstein> you can open the package manager of your choice and search ubuntustudio.. you will find the metapackages if you choose to use them
<holstein> you can install those, and "convert" to ubuntustudio, or just install what you want/need
<tehowe> I see... I guess I'd want to get the lowlatency in, ideally, but it is a hexcore system so maybe latency wouldn't be an issue
<holstein> tehowe: dont "guess"
<holstein> try the generic
<holstein> then go to lowlatency
<holstein> then, you can try realtime from PPA if needed
<holstein> tehowe: its not so much about the hardware or the system, its about what your needs are
<tehowe> I was just wondering if those instructions for putting the audio architecture of Ubuntu Studio into my regular Ubuntu installation are, umm, stable release (or at least RC equivalent)
<holstein> if you are doing realtime synthesis, or realtime effects then you need lowlatency.. otherwise, you really dont
<holstein> tehowe: right, you dont *need* to do that
<holstein> tehowe: you can just install what you want/need
<holstein> you can install JACK and whatever software you want
<holstein> OR, you can open the package manger of your choice, and search ubuntustudio, and read about the metapackages available that will change your current installation quite a bit
<holstein> tehowe: there is no "audio architecture"
<holstein> ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu
<holstein> same repos
<holstein> you can installl the lowlatency kernel right now if you want it
<holstein> tehowe: the 12.04 releases of all the ubuntu variants are stable and long term support versions
<holstein> tehowe: the ubuntustudio iso is live now, so you can test out whatever you might want to use from the ubuntustudio metapackages, or just test a lot of the audio/video software available
<tehowe> My DNS is rubbish these days sorry
<holstein> tehowe: no worries... that page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation looks current
<holstein> describes most of what i was going on about
<holstein> tehowe: i say, take it slow, and decide what you need
<holstein> ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu, but its quite different in everyway, and mostly overkill for most needs
<tehowe> Hmmmn well I've added pulseaudio-module-jack and qjackctl but unfortunately jack won't start - can't find hw:0 and won't allocate memory (I turned RT off)
<holstein> doesnt matter if you turn it off anymore
<holstein> i would just trouble shoot JACK, separate from the pulseaudio module
<holstein> did JACK start before that?
<holstein> have you *ever* seen JACK running on that hardware?
<holstein> is pulse working normally?
<tehowe> 1) On Maverick 2) Yes
<holstein> i would troubleshoot as root
<holstein> gksudo qjackctl
<holstein> if jack starts as root, you can look at common permissions erros
<holstein> errors*
<holstein> user in the audio group... etc
<holstein> looks to me like, JACK cant find hw:0
<holstein> makes me think you dont have JACK configured to use the hardware you have
<tehowe> Yes, exactly... so my best reference would be jackaudio.org I'm guessing
<holstein> tehowe: i usually just use the dropdown menu to try all the options
<holstein> there should only be a few
<holstein> maybe theres 6.. i still think its quicker than searching around
<holstein> when you get it starting as root, then you can move on knowing you have it configured properly
<holstein> those names can "jump"
<holstein> if you have a USB device, and an internal for example.. one can be hw:0, and you reboot, and its hw:1
<holstein> i usually suggest trying to disable internal cards in the bios when possible
<holstein> i also just go ahead and try all the combinations.. no one can really help you specifically unless you find someone with the exact same hardware/software case that has shared information
<holstein> OR, the vendor would like to share information with the alsa team
<tehowe> Oh well that was easy - just had to point the output and input to my Audigy, I guess it wasn't pulling that in from pulse server somehow
<tehowe> 'default'
<tehowe> Now I have to find something to make a sound through jack... err yoshimi maybe
<holstein> sure
<holstein> you likely dont need JACK anyway with that hardware
<tehowe> What's the virtual keyboard package called
<holstein> theres one in the menu in yoshimi
<holstein> i would just search the package manager of your choice for"virtual midi keyboard"
<holstein> i dont recall, but i think one is vkbd
<tehowe> *Searches for Yoshimi default bank*
<tehowe> I've gotten a really laggy sound using amsynth... so it looks like I'm on my way, just ahve to hack on it more as time permits. Thanks for your help today
<holstein> sure
<holstein> enjoy!
<plotino> hi everybody
<plotino> i have a big issue with ubuntu studio
<plotino> yesterday i have update to 10.10
<plotino> today i was checking the jack
<plotino> and also recording with rosegarden
<plotino> but
<plotino> when i launch audacity to mixdown and record the output of rosegarden
<plotino> the soundblaster starts to emit a tedious single tone
<plotino> from the speaker
<plotino> no more sound
<plotino> only this continous tone
<plotino> i have restarted  the PC and also power off
<plotino> but when ubuntu is loaded the tone started to sound
<plotino> i have also boot with xp and the soundblaster works fine in that case
<plotino> when i come back to ubuntu studio
<plotino> the noise come back as well
<xniw> hey
<plotino> no idea About?
<xniw> sorry no
<plotino> m
<xniw> have any of you installed guitar pro6 for linux ?
<len-dt> plotino, have you tried using one of the multimedia apps like the movies player or the mp3 player?
<len-dt> With jack off.
#ubuntustudio 2012-05-24
<qwentin355> I need help
<qwentin355> here is my problem, the windows are not behaving as they should, when opened they open outside of the desktop boundries, the top bar that would allow me to manipulate the window is just off the  screen so I can not do anything with it, when I try to go to edit>preferences it will not allow me, it closes the drop down menu as soon as my cursor touches it. I also cannot create more than one Workspace, I am give the choice to 
<qwentin355> I really need help
<qwentin355> also open windows do not show in my panel
<len-dt> qwentin355, Kind of harsh.. but, (and assuming you are using ubuntustudio 12.04) hit ctl,alt,F1. This will take you to a command line. Login. You should be in your home directory. Type rm -r .config/xfce4
<len-dt> then sudo reboot
<len-dt> You may have to reboot first and do this while the logon screen is there.
<len-dt> To really reset things.. from the login screen use ctl/alt/F1 and do rm -r .config before logging in.
<qwentin355> Ok I tryed Ctr+alt+f1 and nothing happened I tryed it again at the log in screen after restarting and nothing, I am using 11.10 so would an upgrade to 12.04 fix my issues and if it would, please tell me how I would properly do that, last time I upgraded I went from Ubuntu Studio to Plain Ubuntu so I am a little unsure on how to do it properly.
<len-dt> can you get an xterm then?
<qwentin355> ok xterm is open
<len-dt> if you are using 11.10 is it ubuntu studio or something else?
<qwentin355> studio
<len-dt> So you are on an xfce desktop environment then?
<qwentin355> correct
<len-dt> cd .config
<len-dt> rm -r xfce4
<len-dt> rm -r autostart
<len-dt> sudo reboot
<len-dt> That should reset things to default.
<qwentin355> bash: cd: .config: No such file or directory
<len-dt> ok try cd ~/.config
<qwentin355> rm: cannot remove 'xfce4': No such file or directory
<len-dt> what does pwd say?
<qwentin355_> Ok so now everything is back to basics except the windows are still opening outside of the display
<len-dt> Do you have more than one monitor?
<len-dt> qwentin355, do you have more than one monitor?
<qwentin355> Ok same problem, I switched from my hd tv to an hp 22 inch restarted and still the same issue
<len-dt> Ok, it sounds like the display is set up larger than your screen.
<len-dt> If you rightclick on empty screen you should get a main menu. try settings->display
<len-dt> Not sure if it is that simple, I don't remember the 11.10 menu that well.
<qwentin355> for some reason I doubt that, well actually the reason is that the 'minimize all open windows' is completely inefectual and I am still unable to create new workspaces.
<len-dt> You are quickly going beyond what I know. Ubuntustudio 11.10 is based very closely on xubuntu. Some of the guys there may have more experience.
<len-dt> Can you start things from the normal menu?
<qwentin355> well perhaps my troubles would be fixed with an upgrade I am not against that Idea I just do not know how to do it
<len-dt> The best upgrade path is a reinstall right now.
<qwentin355> reinstall, would I have to format or is there a way to do it without
<len-dt> This means probably backing up your home directory at least. Ubuntustudio 12.04 is much nicer than 11.10 was.
<qwentin355> alright alot of work but hopefully it will be fruitfull
<len-dt> I haven't tried quite honestly. I have a 40 Gig USB drive and just copied my home there.
<len-dt> Ask over at #xubuntu though. It sounds to me like somehow you ave the resolution set bigger than your screen
<len-dt> I have seen this happen when going from dual screens to single. The system thinks the screen is as big as two screens together and just gives a window inside of that.
<len-dt> Normally a reboot fixes that.
<len-dt> Certainly getting rid of ~/.config/xfce4 gets rid of the place where the display config app stores stuff. Unless you have somehow configured x odd.
<len-dt> qwentin355, when you get to the login screen is the window too big there too?
<qwentin355> I have no issues at the login screen
<len-dt> I'm out of ideas. Some one who knows xfce better, maybe on #xubuntu could help. With ubuntustudio, should you choose to install it, try it first with the live ISO image and make sure it works with what you have.
<qwentin355> yup downloading 12.04 right now 5 hours to go, I'll be asking xubuntu people now, thank you for your help, really I am very gratful.
<len-dt> No problem
<qwentin355_> oh goodness I think I might have it I just need help inputing it what I;ve got is rm -r ~/cache/sessions, this was some ones answer to a similar issue but I do not know if it worked so can you help me with the proccess of input
#ubuntustudio 2012-05-25
<mpage> Have been trying to compile non-daw on ubuntustudio 12.04, but it fails
<holstein> mpage: i would try refering to the non-daw documentation
<holstein> also could be some ubuntu specific pacakge that is causing an issue
<mpage> the non-daw people seem to think there is something strange in the way ubuntu links libraries
<holstein> mpage: everyone does, and thats not "un-true"
<holstein> mpage: its part of why everything "just works" though
<holstein> i would just use a PPA, like the kxstudio ones
<holstein> try just grabbing a *.deb
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~kxstudio-team/+archive/ppa/+build/3432111
<mpage> thankyou, I had searched but I hadn't found anything non-daw is rather ambiguous as a name.
<DJGDI> After 3 years of working with linux, I finally learn how to use IRC.
<DJGDI> Has anyone else had a problem in UbuntuStudio 11 running in a virtual machine where the mouse wouldn't operate properly (move) after an instillation?
<holstein> DJGDI: 11.04? 11.10?
<holstein> using ubuntustudio in a virtual host?
<DJGDI> 11.10
<holstein> vmware? virtualbox?
<DJGDI> VirtualBox
<holstein> ubuntustudio is the host or the guest?
<DJGDI> If I could install it on my old box, I would.
<DJGDI> It's the guest.
<holstein> i wouldnt expect much from ubuntustudio as the guest
<holstein> most of the reasons why you would use it wont really translate all that well virtualized
<DJGDI> I have an old box that has just enough power to run it all right, but it won't install correctly.
<holstein> but, in my tests, the curosor works fine
<holstein> i would install the guest additions
<DJGDI> Yeah, live works all right
<DJGDI> I can't install on a live dvd image.
<DJGDI> I'd have to have a flash drive set up for persistance.
<DJGDI> I tried.
<holstein> DJGDI: i assume you mean the 12.04 live?
<holstein> there is not 11.10 live ubuntustudio
<DJGDI> either one live
<holstein> DJGDI: nope
<holstein> DJGDI: there is no 11.10 live, so maybe you are refering to main ubuntu?
<holstein> xubuntu?
<holstein> either way, i dont make persistent USB sticks
<holstein> i just install to the USB media like a hard drive or whatever,and end up with a full normal installation running on the USB
<holstein> if 12.04 runs great live, then you can expect the same installed
<holstein> the kernel support will be different
<DJGDI> Well, the name of the image is 'ubuntustudio-11.10-alternate-amd64.iso'
<holstein> DJGDI: yup.. thats not live
<holstein> DJGDI: regardless, if you would like to fix said cursor issues, i would install the guest additions package
<DJGDI> Well, I've had similar issues with regular Ubuntu (multiple recent versions) on my other machines.
<holstein> DJGDI: ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu
<DJGDI> Until I [ctrl]+[alt]+[F4] and update, the mouse is broken.
<holstein> the same repos.. the same hardware support.. the same access to the same kernels
<holstein> DJGDI: so, the mouse works now?
<DJGDI> I'm running it live right now while it virtually upgrades.
<holstein> DJGDI: i would install the virtualbox guest additions package inside the guest OS's
<DJGDI> So, it should be 12 after this
<holstein> DJGDI: running what live?
<DJGDI> I can't reach it without a mouse. :(
<holstein> DJGDI: there is not 11.10 live...
<holstein> DJGDI: reach what?
<DJGDI> I'm running UbuntuStudio 12 live right now.
<holstein> you can install the geust additions from the host
<holstein> you mount it, and then you can do it from a terminal inside the guest without a mouse
<DJGDI> I can't reach the window to install the guest additions.
<holstein> DJGDI: so, the host has no mouse?
<holstein> DJGDI: im not following
<holstein> DJGDI: maybe you should try and take screenshots?
<holstein> this is also not at all ubuntustudio related if you'd prefer to seek help in #ubuntu
<DJGDI> The problem was that I could not move the cursur.
<holstein> DJGDI: correct.. but where?
<holstein> in 12.04 running live?
<holstein> is that in virtualbox as a guest?
<DJGDI> Only a problem in the guest UbuntuStudio
<holstein> is that on metal?
<holstein> whats 11.10?
<holstein> ubuntustudio?
<holstein> im not following
<holstein> DJGDI: regardless, if its a guest in vbox.. guest additions should fix it
<DJGDI> Well, the update is done. I'll check #ubuntu if it still gives me issues.
<holstein> and i installed once without the mouse
<DJGDI> Have a good day. :)
<holstein> sure. .good luck!
#ubuntustudio 2012-05-26
<mrphilov> I'm installing UbuntuStudio 11.04 on a laptop with wireless only (no ethernet cable). It gets to the point of requiring a download mirror and won't continue past that point, but I have the full DVD - any way to just skip past download mirror and install from the media I've got?
<mrphilov> (Oh, the step about configuring network of course fails - but I thought I could install this without network)
<Guest68111> hello is anybody there?
<Guest68111> hello?
<Guest68111> no?
<Guest68111> hello?
<Guest68111> I'm in problems with the roland ua-25ex
<Guest68111> hola?
<Guest68111> Ni hao?
<Guest68111> bona sera?
<Guest68111> alguien me puede ayudar?
<Guest68111> bueno
<Guest68111> all right
<Guest68111> bye
<Guest68111> adios
<Guest92764> Hi.On fresh installed Ubuntu-Studio ARandR crashes
<Guest92764> even in the live seasion it crashes
<Guest92764> anyone here
<len-dt> Guest92764, interesting.
<len-dt> Wheb does it crash?
<len-dt> Which video card are you using?
<Guest92764> Just starting it
<Guest92764> HD 5850
<Guest92764> freshly installed os and starting the app
<len-dt> I have never had it do that. I did test it both live and installed.
<len-dt> It is running on this system. (nvidia with free driver.) HD 5850 is intel?
<Guest92764> hah amd hd 5850
<Guest92764> didnt know instell had the smae name
<Guest92764> intel
<Guest92764> my good sound is awesome
<len-dt> I had not heard of any problem with the AMD though.
<Guest92764> hmm
<Guest92764> im using the default driver
<Guest92764> not from amd
<len-dt> Have you tried using xrandr from the command line?
<Guest92764> i updated the system and restarted
<Guest92764> hmm
<Guest92764> let me try
<len-dt> arandr is just a gui for xrandr
<Guest92764> ah didnt know that
<Guest92764> it works in coomand line
<Guest92764> I know the command line option to configure it
<Guest92764> Thanks
<len-dt> can you put in a bug report?
<Guest92764> any recomendation for new user :D
<Guest92764> I have maya44 via xlr to my AT2020 working
<Guest92764> superb sound
<len-dt> I'm pretty new myself....
<Guest92764> and maya 44 amp to speakers
<Guest92764> :p
<Guest92764> everything runs great
<len-dt> I have an at2020, nice mic.
<Guest92764> the only way it corrupts my sound when i watcha  blyray movie
<Guest92764> yes i moded it too
<len-dt> I am using an ART dual tube pre.
<Guest92764> via xlr way better
<Guest92764> nice
<len-dt> It acts as a USB IF too into my netbook.
<Guest92764> also my headphones also work
<Guest92764> senheiser hd 595
<Guest92764> sound way better then in windows
<Guest92764> i can acctualy hear the taping on the instruments
<Guest92764> as the player plays it
<len-dt> I haven't used windows except at work.
<Guest92764> well me only games
<Guest92764> duh :D
<len-dt> Anyway, I have to go... some baking to deal with.
<Guest92764> ok.Thanks for the help
<Guest92764> appreciate it
<Guest92764> :D
#ubuntustudio 2012-05-27
<gabriele93> hi
<gabriele93> ubuntustudio 12.04 have installed XFCE
<gabriele93> can i replace it?
<gabriele93> but with the same options?
<Guest94728> Hey Guys. I've install last version of Ubuntu Studio and I can't find something like System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts
<Guest94728> I would like to open even terminal using shortcuts but standard Ctrl +Alt +T does not work
<Guest94728> i've reconnected from Xchat..
<an-y> so, if anyone know how to set up key shortcuts in ubuntu studio please answer, thanks.
<mighty_aboba> This jackd is killing me %)
<ailo> mighty_aboba: Why us that?
<ailo> is*
<mighty_aboba> The errors on stop
<mighty_aboba> and on start
<mighty_aboba> it don't want to start
<ailo> mighty_aboba: There's a bug with qjackctl not being able to stop jackdbus (which is the default)
<ailo> mighty_aboba: In a terminal do: killall -9 jackdbus
<ailo> Then use qjackctl to start jack again
<mighty_aboba> yes, i have script in settings
<ailo> mighty_aboba: We are hoping to backport the newer version of qjackctl as soon as possible, which hopefully will not suffer from this issue
<ailo> It is an annoying bug :P
<len-dt> Using jack_control from commandline seems to work better.
<mighty_aboba> when i press on exit in qjackctl it is killing jackdbus
<len-dt> That is one of the changes.
<mighty_aboba> but it is not main problem now
<mighty_aboba> I don't understand one thing
<mighty_aboba> I kill jackdbus
<mighty_aboba> and start qjackctl again but jackd is not starting
<holstein> for troubleshooting, i use "gksudo qjackctl"
<ailo> holstein: This is not a privilege issue.
<holstein> i also just suggest not using JACK if you dont need it
<ailo> mighty_aboba: So, is jackdbus still running after you quit jack? Did you check?
<holstein> ailo: sure.. i just do it first to make sure i have the device configured
<mighty_aboba> http://ShareText.org/D5NX
<mighty_aboba> it is the output
<holstein> if it starts as root, then i *know* its supposed to start
<len-dt> I have found jackd to be more temperamental of late.
<mighty_aboba> when i'm start it
<holstein> could have the settings set too extreme as well
<ailo> mighty_aboba: I think jackdbus is probably still running
<ailo> To make sure, check for the process in whatever app you prefer
<holstein> yeah, that too... if you didnt stop it, or issue the kill command ailo suggested mighty_aboba
<mighty_aboba> ailo: Yes I check
<mighty_aboba> It is not still running
<holstein> mighty_aboba: drop us some error messages
<ailo> mighty_aboba: Did you try restarting pulseaudio? Could be the pulseaudio jack module is causing problems
<ailo> Just killall pulseaudio, so it restarts
<holstein> mighty_aboba: restart the computer if you cant sort out what it what
<ailo> mighty_aboba: Also, do you need pulsaudio to connect to jack? If not, disable dbus support in qjackctl, and you will not get this problem
<holstein> bigger question is, do you need JACK... if not, just dont use it and you wont have this problem ;)
<mighty_aboba> yes, i need
<mighty_aboba> very much
<ailo> mighty_aboba: pulseaudio, or jack?
<mighty_aboba> I kill pulseaudio
<mighty_aboba> now
<mighty_aboba> and tryied to start jackd
<mighty_aboba> same results
<mighty_aboba> errors on start
<mighty_aboba> I kill pulseaudio and jackdbus before
<mighty_aboba> http://ShareText.org/D5NX
<mighty_aboba> error messages
<holstein> i would look in "ps aux" for it
<holstein> looks like hw:2 is selected?
<mighty_aboba> yes
<mighty_aboba> i select my second card
<holstein> good luck!.. i gotta run, but ailo  and len-dt are on the case!
<holstein> i usually suggest disabling one card in the bios if possible
<ailo> He can start it, but not twice
<ailo> After quitting, it won't start again
<len-dt> in pavucontrol try configuring the card you are not using to off
<ailo> Usually, it's jackdbus that needs to be killed. My second guess was PA making trouble. What else is there? dbus?
<mighty_aboba> My secondcard is USB
<len-dt> minr too.
<len-dt> I have to go to the PA mixer and turn off my first card.
<ailo> holstein: Hey, you need to be relieved once in a while. Catch you later
<mighty_aboba> My pulseaudio is killed now
<len-dt> PA respawns
<ailo> mighty_aboba: Do you need pulseaudio to connect to jack?
<len-dt> as soon as you kill pulse it restarts.
<ailo> Yeah, killing pulseaudio should reset it
<mighty_aboba> ok, last news)
<mighty_aboba> if i select not alsa in settings
<mighty_aboba> press OK
<mighty_aboba> and again enter to settings and select alsa and hw:2
<mighty_aboba> it is working
<ailo> weird
<ailo> That sounds like a bug
<mighty_aboba> very strange behavior
<len-dt> Its pulse trying to do too much and jack being too dumb :-)
<len-dt> same stuff we were just talking about ailo
<ailo> Not qjackctl?
<ailo> He gets it working by adjusting qjackctl settings, but not starting jack
<ailo> mighty_aboba: If you have the time, please report it here https://sourceforge.net/tracker/?group_id=86211&atid=578826
<ailo> That's the bug tracker for qjackctl
<ailo> I would assume it's a qjackctl bug
<mighty_aboba> Just second
<ailo> Wow, only one bug reported this year
<mighty_aboba> I think it is not a bug
<mighty_aboba> i'm trying to repeat all actions
<mighty_aboba> Now i don't understand why it didn't start
<ailo> mighty_aboba: If it does happen again, do consider reporting it as a bug.
<mighty_aboba> Okey:)
<mighty_aboba> I think it is not a bug, because it problem is effect of "on stop" bug
<mighty_aboba> I think so
<mighty_aboba> Does anyone know why  "on stop" bug has appeared in this release?
<ailo> mighty_aboba: You mean, "Execute script on Shutdown"?
<ailo> I would add "killall jackdbus -9" as a "..after Shutdown", to make sure qjackctl is no longer doing anything with jackdbus
<ailo> I meant "killall -9 jackdbus" of course
<mighty_aboba> ailo: You mean, "Execute script on Shutdown"?
<mighty_aboba> yes, but 'after Shutdown'
<len-dt> if there is trouble qjackctl never gets to after
<ailo> len-dt: Are you saying the "after" doesn't happen, if jackdbus is not stopped as it should?
<len-dt> That is what seems to be the case.
<ailo> How so?
<len-dt> qjackctl goes nonresponsive
<ailo> jackdbus was not running
<mighty_aboba> It is happen
<ailo> qjackctl was working, but just not starting jack again
<mighty_aboba> When i press stop
<len-dt> qjackctl only knows what dbus tells it.
<mighty_aboba> i have error messages
<mighty_aboba> it is "on stop" bug
<len-dt> Part of the problem is with the dbus to jack stuff not sure if that is dbus or jack.
<mighty_aboba> but i have script "after shutdown" which kill jackdbus on exit
<len-dt> I tested this quite a bit with jack_control from command line and saw some of the same issues.
<mighty_aboba> and on new start all ok
<ailo> len-dt: I see it now.
<ailo> len-dt: I just tried using the "after shutdown" script to stop jackdbus
<len-dt> I am not sure if the bug has been filed against jackd, but it should. because the problem happens when using all jackd package tools.
<ailo> Actually, now I can't make the bug happen
<ailo> I need to check more
<ailo> It seems that the "after shutdown" actually does work for me
<ailo> nope
<len-dt> Ya I found if I did start stop many times the problem happened less than farther apart
<ailo> I finally got it to hang with the script
<len-dt> Anyway, I have to go...
<ailo> But...
<ailo> jackdbus was killed
<ailo> It was just qjackctl that hung for me
<ailo> Well, I would need to test more.. See you len-dt
<licensed> hello. i would like to buy a USB soundcard.. anyone can tell me one good?
<len-dt> licensed, How many channels?
<licensed> len-dt, don't matter.. do you know if usb soundcard haves bigger delay than pci soundcards?
<licensed> i need midi input only
<len-dt> Midi I don't know.
<len-dt> I have heard that usb midi can be a problem.
<len-dt> My USB IF is audio only.
<len-dt> The only report I have heard licensed, is that the timing was "all over the place" Not late only but varying amounts.
<licensed> len-dt, what you recommend for use midi?
<licensed> i need midi soundcard
<len-dt> licensed, I use an old ensoniq card game port
<len-dt> licensed, I have not been able to play with a USB midi IF, so I haven't had a chance to play with settings. I have heard that CPU timer settings are important
<len-dt> In particular the hi rez timers.
<licensed> yes it's very important
<len-dt> licensed, By default UbuntuStudio does not come with the hi res timers readable in user space.
<licensed> i'm starting with home studio.. i would like to record some songs, with my piano
<len-dt> Do you have a USB midi port?
<len-dt> This site has the info on letting userspace read timers: http://wiki.linuxmusicians.com/doku.php?id=system_configuration
<licensed> no i don't have.. I use onboard soundcard from my gigabyte motherboard
#ubuntustudio 2013-05-20
<nixnine> hey guys, trying to install adobeair but i get this message to install gnome keyring but it is installed.  any ideas
<Heyoka> Hi
<camila_> hello, i need help to install my webcam. I already try in cheese but its not working
<zequence> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<phserr> hi - I just installed ubuntustudio
<phserr> and I'm having trouble stopping jack so I can see flash videos
<zequence> phserr: killall -9 jackdbus
<zequence> phserr: starting jack with qjackctl connects pulseaudio to jack by default
<phserr> zequence: I thought of that, but shouldn't there be a friendlier way?
<zequence> But, in order to make use of that, you need to make sure things are connected to jack also from the pulseaudio muxer
<phserr> zequence: it does? because it freezes when I try to play youtube videos
<zequence> phserr: It freezes while you are playing youtube videos, or after you start jack, open a web browser, and then try to play a youtube video?
<zequence> There's a bug in pulseaudio, making it hard for jack to grab the card from pulse
<zequence> There's a fix on its way
<zequence> After that, things should work seemlessly.
<phserr> zequence: freezes if jack is running and I try to play youtube
<zequence> phserr: Was the youtube page open when you started jack?
<phserr> and stoping jack with qjackctl does not help
<phserr> no, it was not
<zequence> Let me look at the details a bit..
<zequence> I need to fire up two separate versions
<zequence> phserr: btw, which version of Ubuntu Studio is this?
<phserr> zequence: 13.04
<zequence> Ah, ok. Then at least the PA jack thing is fixed
<zequence> Just need to install some packages then
<phserr> it's like jack is always active
<phserr> even after i stop it with qjackctl
<zequence> phserr: jackdbus is active all the time, yes
<phserr> because if i exit it and open it again it shows "active"
<phserr> ah, ok
<zequence> You can however set qjackctl to not use jackdbus if you want
<zequence> But then some things won't be supported, like the PA -> jack bridge
<phserr> no, jack always on is actually good
<zequence> Or, at least not automatically
<phserr> I just don't have that much experience with audio tuned distros
<phserr> so what it's the easier way for me, with this setup, to watch youtube/vimeo?
<zequence> phserr: I can't reproduce your problem
<zequence> For me, pulse never chokes
<zequence> phserr: If you like running jack all the time, just do it
<zequence> phserr: Check out qjackctl -> Connect
<zequence> The only problem you may have though, is if you do really low latencies
<zequence> You might get xruns with the PA connection
<zequence> In qjackctl -> Connect, you should see "system" and "PulseAudio Jack <X>"
<phserr> zequence: flash videos should just work?
<zequence> Yes
<phserr> theres no "PulseAudio Jack <X>"
<zequence> Is jack running?
<phserr> yes
<phserr> just "system"
<zequence> phserr: Do you have pulseaudio-module-jack installed?
<zequence> It's installed by default
<zequence> on Ubuntu Studio
<phserr> yes, I do
<zequence> phserr: Give me the output of: ps -eo comm | grep jack
<phserr> jackd
<phserr> jackdbus
<phserr> qjackctl
<phserr> qjackctl.real
<zequence> There's one too many jacks there
<zequence> That's probably your problem
<zequence> Each time you start jack, make sure you do it with qjackctl
<zequence> Meaning, don't open any other jack apps before starting jack with qjackctl
<phserr> ok
<zequence> Shut all jack apps down, including qjackctl, then kill the jacks
<phserr> lesson learned
<zequence> It's not really your fault
<zequence> It's just the way the whole thing is arranged right now
<zequence> To kill: killall -9 jack
<zequence> killall -9 jackdbus
<zequence> Make sure no jack is alive, again with: ps -eo comm | grep jack
<phserr> just jackdbus now
<zequence> Kill that too
<zequence> You might even want to reset pulseaudio
<zequence> you can do: pulseaudio -k
<zequence> It should auto reload
<zequence> So, when no jack is running, and you've reset pulseaudio, open qjackctl again, and start jack with it
<zequence> ps -eo comm | grep jack
<zequence> Should show jackdbus and qjackctl only
<zequence> no jackd
<phserr> hm
<phserr> ok
<phserr> it's that way now
<phserr> try youtube
<phserr> there's a "pulseaudio jack sink" in connect now
<zequence> phserr: ok, so if you don't hear audio, check the pulseaudio mixer "pavucontrol"
<zequence> It's what loads when you click "Sound Settings" under the volume applet
<zequence> Or in the menu for it
<zequence> Make sure the application is using jack sink as output
<zequence> You also might want to make jack sink the default output in output devices, by setting it as the "Set as Fallback"
<zequence> ..device
<zequence> Now, any pulseaudio application you start will output to jack
<zequence> pulseaudio in effect is a jack application
<phserr> ok
<phserr> did that
<zequence> I mean, when you have this setup, PA is like a jack application
<phserr> working perfectly now
<phserr> thank you
<zequence> np
<zequence> phserr: I think patchage will start jackd if jackdbus isn't already running
<zequence> So, that might be what caused it
<phserr> probably
<zequence> Or, some other jack application - I don't know
<phserr> i clicked around to see the software already installed
<zequence> We, the devs, have added that as a workitem for coming releases, to make sure jack is packaged in a sane way
<zequence> so, perhaps by 13.10 or 14.04, all jack apps will just work, and in connection with PA
<phserr> that's cool
<phserr> btw, i'm a musician/developer and though i'm unexperienced in linux audio, i'd love to help this distro - seems like a nice project
<zequence> phserr: You're more than welcome
<zequence> We need more people
<zequence> phserr: http://ubuntustudio.org/contribute/
<zequence> Or, basically, just login to #ubuntustudio-devel
<phserr> ok
<phserr> there's a mailing list too
<phserr> i'll subscribe to that
<phserr> and will see where I can lend a hand
<zequence> phserr: This is our roadmap for next release https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/topic-saucy-flavor-ubuntustudio
<zequence> We work mostly independently, on things that we either like to do, or think we are good at doing
<zequence> phserr: For pretty much all tasks, you need a dev release installed, and a launchpad account. Most of the admin stuff is done through launchpad
<zequence> phserr: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/SetupDeveloperEnvironment
<zequence> If you can get that far, then there'll be plenty you could do
<phserr> a lot to read
<phserr> i will read that
<phserr> once I feel confident
<phserr> I will start contributing
<zequence> phserr: If you don't like reading, setup a dev environment, and just go from there. There's not much to it really
<zequence> Anyway, you're always welcome
<phserr> yes, I will do that this weekend
<phserr> and I will get in touch
<phserr> thanks for your help again
<phserr> really looking forward to making music in ubuntustudio ;)
<zequence> :)
#ubuntustudio 2013-05-21
<gustavo_> hi internet
<gustavo_> qm gustavo from brazil
<gustavo_> there are someone who can talk ???
<auroraskywalker> hello
<gustavo_> i'm a ubuntu user
<gustavo_> i'm using ubuntu gnome 13.04
<auroraskywalker> That's cool
<gustavo_> and i'm into musc recording
<gustavo_> so
<vektorman> Hello dudes, last week i was firewire problems and it turned out that the problem is in the cable. I just to thank to the guy that helped me last week here in the chat and I want to say that when I changed the cableq firewire on ubuntustudio works perfect with my old dv camcorder and kino application
<gustavo_> installed ubuntu studio packages
<auroraskywalker> cool
<gustavo_> so
<gustavo_> i tried to use jack
<gustavo_> but
<gustavo_> it got a lot of xruns
<gustavo_> how can  fix it ?
<auroraskywalker> I'm sorry I myself can't help you, but maybe someone else here can.
<gustavo_> i see
<gustavo_> thanks
<auroraskywalker> :)
<phserr> hi - I'm trying to setup my maudio fast track and I can choose it in qjackctl, but if it's selected, jack won't start
<AuroraSkywalker> hi
<studio-user150> hello, I am trying to install ubuntu studio 12.10 dual boot after pre-install windows 8   from live usb . Is it possible could someone give me some advise . thanks very much
<zequence> studio-user150: I really recommend you to install 13.04 instead
<zequence> studio-user150: None of the devs use Windows, and the UEFI/secureboot is not something we've looked at at all
<zequence> But, I'm sure regular Ubuntu folks have some idea of how that works
<zequence> http://ubuntustudio.org/download/
<studio-user150> thanks very much for the fast answer, I appreciate
<zequence> studio-user150: Here's a page about EUFI https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<zequence> UEFI* :)
<studio-user743> hello
#ubuntustudio 2013-05-22
<asc> Can anyone here explain how to get firewire enabled on 13.10?
<asc> I have a brand new 13.10 install that I have not started changing yet.
<asc> I do not see /dev/fw* or /dev/raw1394, but I do see this...
<asc> clapp@music:~$ dmesg |grep -i fire
<asc> [    1.939483] firewire_ohci 0000:03:05.0: added OHCI v1.0 device as card 0, 8 IR + 8 IT contexts, quirks 0x11
<gustavo_> hi there
<gustavo_> i need help
<gustavo_> someone can help me ?
<smartboyhw__> !ask | gustavo_
<ubottu> gustavo_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gustavo_> I installed the ubuntu studio packages on my ubuntu gnome 13.04, so, i started to recording with jackctl but i got so many xruns messages....How can I fix it ??
<inahd> hey all, i am having a problem where configuring sound to work in jack has caused it to stop working elsewhere
<inahd> i am using an ice1712 soundcard, and think the problem lies with pulseaudio
<inahd> is there some way to configure pulseaudio to perhaps recognize the change to and from jack?
<brian_> Does anyone know how to connect MIDI using Ubuntu Studio?
<inahd> like a midi keyboard?
<brian_> Yes
<inahd> what do you want to connect it to?
<brian_> Ardour looks like a good program. I am very new to Ubuntu Studio and Ubuntu in general, but it looks like it has a lot of features.
<inahd> totally, well i assume you would like to connect the keyboard to a synth program, then route the sound into a track in ardour?
<brian_> Yes that is right thank  you very much for your help.
<inahd> basically you wil accomplish this through jack:
<brian_> ok, one sec, let me open jack.
<inahd> in the alsa tab, your device should be listed
<inahd> then when you open a synth program (like qsynth), you should be able to connect the two
<brian_> I don't see alsa.
<inahd> it will be in the connections window
<brian_> ok I found it
<brian_> Ok I clicked connect.
<inahd> are you connecting it to qsynth?
<brian_> Not yet, one sec.
<brian_> Where is qsynth on Ubuntu Studio, do you need to download it?
<inahd> well im not sure its there... maybe fluidsynth or something
<inahd> any spnth program
<brian_> Ok I will find it.
<brian_> Not seeing anything that says "synth" How do I send you a screnshot so that you can see what I see?
<inahd> hang on let me look
<brian_> bingo, I found qsynth?
<brian_> .
<brian_> I found it.
<inahd> cool
<brian_> Ok how do you connect qsynth?
<inahd> so yeah open it and connect in alsa tab
<inahd> assuming the midi device is showing there as well
<inahd> midi on the left, qsynth on the right
<inahd> then, you need to load soundfonts in qsynth probably
<brian_> oh how do you do that?
<inahd> then select the channel you want to play... and all that
<inahd> then you route qsynth to the ardour channel you would like to record on
<brian_> ok I see Restart, Panic, Reset, Channels,Setup, Then some Reverb menus, and Chorus Menus. Then quit, options, Messages, about.
<inahd> setup will have a tab for loading soundfonts
<inahd> if your midi is connected to qsynth, you will see a green light turn on when you press a key
<brian_> Ok it is not connected yet.
<inahd> hmm
<inahd> is it connected in the alsa tab?
<brian_> the screen is blank
<brian_> yes
<inahd> what screen is blank?
<brian_> It says SFID Name Offset
<brian_> then below it is blank.
<brian_> oh wait maybe it is connected- did you mean a green light on the MIDI device?
<inahd> no, on the main screen of qsynth
<brian_> ok no, not yet.
<brian_> also the MIDI device menu is greyed out.
<inahd> in qsynth?
<brian_> yes
<inahd> is midi input enabled?
<brian_> yes
<brian_> but the MIDI Device tab is blank and greyed out.
<brian_> This is under the MIDI tab.
<inahd> oh thats fine i think
<brian_> ok
<inahd> midi driver selected?
<brian_> there is an open tab under soundfonts, should we try that?
<inahd> yes, load the soundfonts
<brian_> ok now I see FluidR3_GM.sf2 and TimGM6mb.sf2
<inahd> /usr/share/sounds/sf2
<inahd> yes the fluid file
<inahd> load it
<brian_> Ok it's loaded.
<brian_> I still don't see a green light though.
<brian_> I think we are getting close however.
<inahd> is jack actually running? did it start
<brian_> After I clicked on the connect button it greyed out.
<inahd> but in jack main window, did you click start?
<brian_> oh! no, I don't think I did, one sec.
<brian_> Where do you find start?
<brian_> I see it, but it's greyed out.
<inahd> so then its probably started
<brian_> ok
<brian_> hmm, this is  a puzzle.
<inahd> it always is
<brian_> Yes.
<inahd> hmm
<inahd> don't know what to tell you
<brian_> Ok well you really tried hard to help me. I appreciate all of your efforts.
<inahd> you might have to fiddle with the channels or something, select another sound. though that green light on the bottom left of qsynth should be lighting up at this point
<brian_> I don't even see the green light, maybe I just need to look for it.
<inahd> it turns on when you press keys
<inahd> its a small black circle next to the qsynth1 tab in the bottom left of qsynth
<brian_> ok I see that.
<brian_> But it hasn't turned green yet.
<inahd> if it doesnt light up, it means your midi keyboard isn't communicating with qsynth properly
<brian_> ok
<inahd> it only lights up when the keys are pressed
<brian_> ok
<brian_> I am using wine
<inahd> probably means that something is wrong in jack
<brian_> ok
<inahd> wine for what?
<brian_> the MIDI software, do you think that makes a difference? I have MIDI uno
<inahd> i dont know what that is
<brian_> oh
<brian_> Ok wine helps Ubuntu run windows software.
<inahd> i mean the midi uno
<brian_> oh
<brian_> ok it is a cable connecting the keyboard to the computer.
<inahd> hmm
<inahd> you shouldn't need wine for that
<brian_> There is a green light for it that does turn on when I press keys.
<inahd> is my guess
<brian_> ok
<inahd> in the wine software?
<inahd> or the keyboard?
<brian_> no on the cable.
<inahd> oh
<inahd> my only guess is that you aren't connecting the keyboard to qsynth properly in jack
<brian_> ok
<brian_> well it didn't used to turn on so I think we got somewhere.
<brian_> There is a setting we might work with in Jack.
<brian_> It says 14: MIDI Through. I think it came with Alsa.
<inahd> no thats not what you want
<brian_> My midi interface says 24:USB Uno MIDI Interface.
<brian_> yes how do you remove that?
<inahd> you dont
<brian_> ok
<inahd> but its not what you connect to qsynth
<brian_> ok.
<brian_> do you connect Ardour to qsynth?
<inahd> any other options, on the left side of the alsa tab?
<brian_> yes, 128:ardour.
<brian_> I don't think it is connected.
<brian_> And one the right hand side there is 130:fluidsynth.
<inahd> there should be one for your midi keyboard on the left
<inahd> try plugging it in again?
<brian_> ok
<brian_> it's greyed out.
<inahd> what about in jack settings... selecting a midi device
<inahd> i have 'seq' selected
<brian_> Maybe, where do you find jack settings?
<inahd> setup button, settings tab
<inahd> on the bottom right of the settings tab is a midi device option
<brian_> ok I see usr, share, sounds, sf2
<brian_> on my left, nothing on my right.
<brian_> under sounds there is alsa, freedesktop,gnome,opl3,sf2 and ubuntustudio.
<inahd> are you in the qsynth setup?
<brian_> yes
<inahd> check the jack setup
<inahd> there is a settings tab
<brian_> ok
<inahd> on the bottom right is midi device
<brian_> found it, it says seq.
<inahd> cool
<inahd> well i am out of ideas
<brian_> Ok. again, thanks for everything.
<inahd> maybe someone else can offer you better help
<inahd> dont give up!
<brian_> Thanks
<brian_> take care, I am sure that I will see yo again sometime.
<inahd> can anyone help me bring up seq24 in the alsa tab of jack?
<inahd> starting it with --manual_alsa_ports used to work for me
<khaz> Hi guys, I'm new to Ubuntu Studio (13.04) and I have a problem playing audio/video files when my Rocksmith cable is plugged in. How can I use my cable and play files at the same time?
<khaz> and the computer becomes quite unresponsive when I just  yank it out. I need to reboot now I guess
<zequence> khaz: What are you using it with? jack?
<khaz> So anyone knows?
<DarkEra> khaz, zequence asked before you went for a reboot: What are you using it with? jack?
<khaz> yes
<khaz> jack and rakarrack
<khaz> (I'm quite new to this whole music with computers)
<khaz> but even when jack is not started, simply having the cable plugged in bar any multimedia file to play
<zequence> khaz: Probably you need to use both your internal card and the cable at the same time with jack
<zequence> khaz: I don't know much about that myself, but you could ask about it on #jack
<khaz> thank you
<zequence> maybe len-k knows?
<Chrono_> hello
<Chrono_> What is jackd2?
<Chrono_> I am receiving a option if I want to enable realtime process priority
<Chrono_> anyone there?
<holstein> Chrono_: hello..
<holstein> Chrono_: do you need JACK? if you are not using it, i wouldnt bother installing it
<Chrono_> ah, heya holstein
<holstein> enabling "realtime priority" is just that... if you are going to use JACK, for low latency audio, you would want to enable JACK for realtime process
<holstein> there is no reason to not setup jack for realtime
<Chrono_> ah ok, just installed 12.04, new to linux, watched a video on it and it seems a lot of the applications are a bit out of date
<holstein> if you are not running jack, it is not running.. so by selecting "set up with realtime" you are not harming anything
<holstein> Chrono_: 12.04 is from april.. 2012
<zequence> Well, strictly speaking, there is no reason not to enable realtime for jack, unless you are worried about very unlikely security concerns
<holstein> the ".04" is april.. the "12" is 2012
<zequence> That is the only reason the user is asked about it
<holstein> the applications are from that time
<holstein> Chrono_: if you want newer packages, get the newer release
<holstein> Chrono_: i think you will find there is nothing too far out of date about 12.04
<zequence> But, answering yes while installing jackd is only one half of the enablement. User also needs to be a part of audio group
<Chrono_> how does changing versions with linux work?
<Chrono_> does it require a full reinstall?  (going from 12.04 to 13.04?
<holstein> Chrono_: you can upgrade.. or just reinstall
<holstein> Chrono_: i find, an upgrade takes a few hours.. and an install takes about 15 minutes.. so i usually just keep my data backed up, and do fresh installs
<Chrono_> ah ok
<holstein> Chrono_: you can also say "i find the version of x out of date in ubuntustudio 12.04" and we could discuss what that means, and how to "fix" that
<holstein> !ppa | Chrono_
<ubottu> Chrono_: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Chrono_> I have much to learn :-p
<holstein> ^^ using ppa's is an easy way to add newer versions of packages, or packages that are *not* in the default repositories.. though, there can be issues (breakages, and since we dont provide the packages, we cant provide support)
<holstein> OR, we can talk about officially backporting.. such as backporting fixes, or backporting things like ardour3 to 12.04 (which i dont think is going to specifically happen)
<holstein> OR, in the case of ardour, you can go to the ardour site and download ardour3 (like i personally did for my 12.04 main studio rig)
<Chrono_> as a new user to linux, would you recommend I stay on 12 or go to 13?
<holstein> Chrono_: i would recommend you look at your personal needs and decide what you want/need
<holstein> there is no real compelling reason to strongly do either over the other
<holstein> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<Chrono_> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<holstein> the LTS, 12.04 version is supported for longer, and is stable, and the audio packages are older, but they are not drastically out of date
<holstein> 13.04 is stable too, however.. but it will not be suppoted as long..
<holstein> i have 12.04 installed from 2012.. if i were installing a fresh rig today, i would probably go with 13.04.. since i will be installing 14.04 for sure
<holstein> Chrono_: try them both live
<holstein> install them both.. dual boot
<Chrono_> ok
<Chrono_> I have ran ubuntu 13.04 but didnt like how amazon is part of the OS (not sure what the studio version is like)
<Chrono_> I want an OS, not a shopping center :-p
<holstein> Chrono_: sure
<holstein> Chrono_: you are search about how to remove that, if you dont want it. or use a different DE, launcher, or software center/package manager.. or different distro
<holstein> you can*
<holstein> you can check out most of the linux distros live these days.. i usually just try them out before installing
<zequence> Chrono_: It's very easy to disable that in Unity
<zequence> Chrono_: I mean, the Amazon search results
<zequence> But, what I find much more bothering is that your searches are being sent to Canonical
<zequence> Also that can be disabled
<zequence> None of these exist on Ubuntu Studio though
<Chrono_> good, that was my concern, is my privacy at risk
<zequence> On Unity, you can just go to System Settings -> Privacy
<zequence> From there you can disable both
<zequence> We are thinking of adding Unity as one choice for Ubuntu Studio, but with these things disabled
<Chrono_> I'm looking at a large range of distro's, im a big time gamer and I know linux is limited, so I want to use linux for music and 3D Rendering
<Chrono_> Life for me has become a bit stagmid and decided to try something new
#ubuntustudio 2013-05-23
<Evgen> Che
<Dlabz> Hi, guys... I'm temped to take ubuntu studio for a spinn. Anyone knows if it will pick up my M-audio profire 610, and Behringer BCD2000 (I only need MIDI from it)? thanks
<zequence> Dlabz: Have a look here http://wiki.linuxmusicians.com/doku.php?id=hardware
<zequence> Dlabz: ALSA is for usb and pci only
<Dlabz> thanks, zequence . In your oppinion, does it provide any benefits over windows?
<zequence> Dlabz: Well, you're asking the project leader of Ubuntu Studio, who hasn't been using Windows for at least 5 years, so might be you're asking the wrong person, if you want a subjective opinion that you can relate to :)
<zequence> But, to name a few..
<zequence> jack (which also exists on Windows these days) allows you to interconnect different applications
<Dlabz> hahah.. nice... right person to ask... If you can't sell it, I aint installin' :)
<zequence> And all pro audio apps on Linux support jack
<zequence> Well, the first argument is of course: it's free (as in speech)
<zequence> In fact, you can also connect desktop audio to any jack application
<zequence> The big plus with free open software is that it's well, open. So, they tend to share functionality in a way that you don't see with proprietary software, who often try hard to not share it
<zequence> If you're into producing music, you'll want to check out Ardour
<zequence> ardour3, especially
<Dlabz> I get the general advantage of FOSS... And I did notice that linux sound better than windows on same hardware
<zequence> The free plugins are prettyd decent
<zequence> sounds better?
<zequence> It's just 0s and 1s
<Dlabz> yeah... seems alsa architecture is better
<Dlabz> but, I usually go back to windows after spending a week tryng to make my hardware work
<zequence> Most, or all PCI cards work
<Dlabz> I only have this firewire thingie
<zequence> USB, only a select few have full support. Most work with USB 1.1 compliancy, but only a few work with 2.0
<zequence> When it comes to firewire, there is a list
<zequence> http://www.ffado.org/?q=devicesupport/list
<zequence> firewire uses the ffado drivers. They are only supported by jack
<Dlabz> yes, I've seen that.. not really assuring
<zequence> Well, if you get the right device, it will work
<zequence> I myself have a focusrite pro 40
<zequence> Works like a dream
<zequence> So, in your case, it says "reported to work"
<Dlabz> also reported not to work @ 192k
<zequence> you use that a lot?
<Dlabz> Actually yes
<zequence> Dlabz: What you could do is get the live DVD, and try it. No need to install. If it works, fine. If it doesn't, than you know
<zequence> Dlabz: And also, if it doesn't, take some time to write to the company about it. Maybe that will help too
<zequence> Right now, all the drivers are made by volunteers
<Dlabz> right. That sounds like a plan... Though, I'd probably go with an usb
<zequence> In some cases, the company helps them by providing them with a free example, and design data
<zequence> usb is even less supported
<Dlabz> I'd probably have more success making it my self...
<zequence> making what yourself?
<zequence> drivers?
<Dlabz> still, I'm here to avoid getting sucked in to spending a year making a driver
<zequence> As I see it, you have one choice
<zequence> Either get hardware that is supported and install Linux, or not
<Dlabz> Windows now seems cheeper than free :)
<zequence> If you believe your freedoms do not mean much to you, and probably you are not paying for it anyway
<zequence> The problem with Windows users is also they expect things to be made for them for free, without the need to participate
<zequence> Linux audio software is mostly made by volunteers
<zequence> If you get problems, you are able to speak with the developer directly
<zequence> Try calling Bill Gates, when you have opinions about Windows ;)
<Dlabz> I do my share on the FOSS scene... though mostly on the 3D scene
<Dlabz> I'm considering linux as I want to try to implement the concept of 3D sound I've been juggling in my head for some time
<Dlabz> I think I could get more achieved on that field, than as a driver-maker for a proprietary hardware
<zequence> Again, your best chance of getting something done on Linux is getting supported hardware first
<zequence> It's just like using Mac. Not everything supports Mac
<zequence> But, if you want to use it, you have no choice
<zequence> You need to get the hardware that is supported for it
<Dlabz> yes... sadly, I'm not in a position to spend another $900 on a soundcard that will match my needs
<zequence> And if you can't accept that, you should really take it up with the hardware manufacturer
<zequence> I hardly think you need to spend $900 for a card. More like 200-300$ for your needs
<zequence> But, that is the choice you need to make - if in fact your device isn't supported enough
<Dlabz> there is a card I'd be willing to switch to... e-mu 1820m ...
<Dlabz> ALSA wiki says support for it arriving in  1.0.14 ... so, that's an option to consider
<zequence> Alsa is at 1.0.25 on Ubuntu 13.04
<Dlabz> :) I got that... Found couple of posts about people got it working, even
<Dlabz> brb... reboot
<brian_> Does anyone know how to click on the record button on ZynAddSubFX?
<brian_> It is greyed out.
<brian_> Ok it's alright.
<cinerella> hello, how do i install french cinerella using apt-get command .....thanks a lot
<len-k> cinerella: that would be package specific.
<len-k> It would depend on the packager on the site of the PPA you are using.
<cinerella> thanks len-k . i shall look for the package,  i am suprise cinerella is not on ubuntustudio 13.10 !
<len-k> cinerella: it is not even in our repos.
<zequence> This is because of some problems with the license, if I remember correctly
<zequence> Otherwise, it would be in Debian, and therefore also in Ubuntu / Studio
<cinerella> what the difference between ubuntustudio and Ubuntu / Studio ?
<len-k> I think he meant ubuntu in general and ubuntustudio specically
<cinerella> zequence ; do you mean dreamstudio ?
<cinerella> is there a live Debian including cinerella ?
<zequence> Like len-k said, I meant Ubuntu and Ubuntu Studio
<zequence> Ubuntu Studio == Ubuntu
<zequence> Dream Studio is based on Ubuntu and KX PPAs
<cinerella>  i found the pakage for my raring here https://launchpad.net/~cinelerra-ppa/+archive/ppa but i do not know what to write for : sudo add-apt-repository ppa??????????. can someone enlight me ?
<zequence> cinerella: Under the text, "Adding your PPA to your system"..
<zequence> ppa:cinelerra-ppa/ppa
<zequence> So..
<zequence> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:cinerella-ppa/ppa
<zequence> "ppa:" means it's a launchpad ppa(personal package archive), "cinerella-ppa" is the project name, the ending "ppa" is the ppa name
<cinerella> "  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:cinerella-ppa/ppa" it gave me check  PPA information
<zequence> cinerella: Seems like I misspelled cinelerra
<zequence> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:cinelerra-ppa/ppa
<cinerella> zequence   thanks --gpg: key 432BB368: public key "Launchpad PPA for Cinelerra" imported gpg: Total number processed: 1 gpg:               imported: 1  (RSA: 1) OK
<cinerella> beaucoup merci à Kaj Ailomaa every body have i nice evenning --Pat Morizot
<zequence> cinerella: You too :)
#ubuntustudio 2013-05-24
<Guest17487> ubuntustudio13.4  media players tearing videos specially HD , can anyone help i did look around for answers have got something but need a fool proof way to fsum this up
<Guest17487> using nvidia gt520m gfx card on my laptop
<zequence> Guest17487: I haven't been messing with settings for video players myself, but perhaps VLC has an option for that. Something like, wait for vertical sync. However, XBMC does not have this problem
<Guest17487> chanserv?? could you please help
<Guest17487> thanks zequence
<Guest17487> this tearing happens on all the media players
<Guest17487> not only VLC
<Guest17487> xine
<zequence> I know
<zequence> But, some may have settings to prevent it
<Guest17487> so read this and this fixed the problem but display settings changed
<Guest17487> http://forum.manjaro.org/index.php?topic=3045.0
<Guest17487> the answer lies in compositing option in window manager setting
<Guest17487> can this be fixed permanently
<zequence> Guest17487: Have you read this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/125245/how-do-i-stop-video-tearing-nvidia-prop-driver-non-compositing-window-manager
<Guest17487> reading thanks ze
<zequence> I haven't investigated the problem myself at all really
<zequence> I just know from my own experience, that XBMC does not have this tearing problem
<zequence> I suppose because it's not a desktop program, and does its own graphics entirely (I'm assuming)
<Guest17487> thanks ze seems im facing an age old issue thanks for your inputs
<brian__> Hi does anyone know how to import music into Audacious?
<brian__> Ok it's alright.
<famax8> whats the new verion worth?
<zequence> famax8: zillions
<deemovic> hello
<deemovic> I need help to set up more than one monitor display, but all I get is a mirror display on the second monitor
<cub> deemovic, what kind of graphic card do you have?
<cub> I needed to install ATI drivers to be able to run dual monitors on my setup
<deemovic> onboard nvidia
<deemovic> cub, please tell me how... I have an hp pavillion dv600 laptop, an old thing and it only has an onboard graphics card... how do I intall ATI drivers
<DarkEra> did you install the nvidia drivers? If it's nvidia you don't need ATI at all
<DarkEra> if you use the opensource driver Nouveau you can set it up in Arandr
<cub> I don't know if the Nvidia drivers are in Proprietary drivers like for ATI cards?
<DarkEra> if you want to use the nvidia drivers then open a terminal and do a:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<DarkEra> reboot once it's finished
<DarkEra> Once rebooted you need to run gksudo nvidia-settings in the terminal to adjust the settings and save them to the xorg.conf file from there
<DarkEra> deemovic, ^
<deemovic> yes
<deemovic> I tried to do those things yesterday but it messed up my resolutiion so I have had to reinstall ubuntu studio afresh this morning... can you help me out
<deemovic> DarkEra, I will try your advice just one more time
<DarkEra> ok
<DarkEra> you also should be able to adjust the resolution in the nvidia-settings
<DarkEra> if that's not working out i'd advice just to use the nouveau driver and set up a dual monitor through Arandr
<deemovic> DarkEra, can you please explain the process of the Nouveau driver to me
<DarkEra> how do you mean?
<deemovic> how do I got about it
<deemovic> go about it
<DarkEra> if you don't have the nvidia drivers installed your system uses the Nouveau driver
<deemovic> ok... right now I have successfully installed the nvidia-current via terminal as you suggested
<DarkEra> right, now reboot
<DarkEra> if you haven't done so already that is :)
<deemovic> I see something depmod... and DKMS:Install completed
<deemovic> I will reboot now and it means this chat will cut off for a bit]
<DarkEra> if it's completly done and nothing is happening then reboot
<deemovic> should I attach the second display already or wait to do that after reboot? DarkEra
<DarkEra> you could do that after the reboot
<deemovic> I just checked my system setting and saw nvidia X server setting, I clicked on it and it gave me a box with this message ''You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.''
<DarkEra> did you reboot?
<DarkEra> otherwise it doesn't work
<deemovic> gonna do that now... just hope you will be here when i come back
<DarkEra> sure ;)
<deemovic> ok
<deemovic> off I go
<DarkEra> ok
<famax8> zequence, but one mid range in particular?
<famax8> zequence, sorry missunderstood - and i meant is it worth updating?
<famax8> anyone would know of a good external soundcard USB with MIDI
<DarkEra> famax8, it sure is worth it. But i don't know what you plan to do, upgrade or fresh install (what i would recommend)?
<famax8> or how to use kaosspad as device for lmms
<famax8> DarkEra, update
<DarkEra> note that upgrading doesn't work flawless most of the time. That's my experience
<deemovic> DarkEra, are you there
<DarkEra> i'm still here but having something to eat at the moment
<deemovic> ok... no worries... when yu are done
<DarkEra> ok, thanks :)
<deemovic> DarkEra,
<deemovic> you know what...I just quickly reinstall studio afresh a again...
<DarkEra> did it went wrong?
<deemovic> reason on that once I plug in the second monitor, it messes up the main monitor and reduced the resolution so much that fonts doubles in size
<deemovic> so now its back to normal and we can begin the process again...
<DarkEra> deemovic, what if you open nvidia-settings through the terminal: gksudo nvidia-settings
<holstein> i usually just make a custom xorg.conf.. with the nvidia tools, you can get something close to what will work, and edit from there as needed
<deemovic> hey holstein its me here again, Senator
<DarkEra> deemovic, in there you should be able to adjust the monitors
<DarkEra> heya holstein :)
<holstein> DarkEra, deemovic o/
<deemovic> so guys tell me are you saying the same thing or different... which do I try
<deemovic> I need to install the nvidia-current first right and what next?
<holstein> deemovic: its on a hardware basis.. you'll just need to troubleshoot and do what works
<deemovic> you know I went over to dreamstudio temporarily and just came back to Ubuntu studio yesterday, so I hope this works really
<holstein> deemovic: ideally, its nvidia that would be helping you, since they make the software, but we can try
<holstein> deemovic: go where you like.. the issue you are having is realting to your graphics hardware, and will likely be *very* similar on any version of linux
<holstein> deemovic: the nice thing about ubuntu is the larger desktop user community, which is more likely to have used the *exact* hardware you are trying to use
<deemovic> DarkEra, suggested something ealier on, he said I shd install nvidia current and if it dont work I can use the Nouveau driver visa ARand R
<holstein> deemovic: you can use the vesa driver with one monitor
<holstein> deemovic: and, thats what i might suggest.. stepping back a bit, and taking it easy
<holstein> deemovic: what operating system are you coming from?
<deemovic> ubuntu dreamstudio
<deemovic> but it was 12.04
<holstein> deemovic: before that.. what are you used to. .windows?
<deemovic> nope... ubuntu studio
<holstein> deemovic: so, dual monitor is supported in 12.04?
<deemovic> remember we always chatted here in the past, I was senator, now changed the name to deemovic
<holstein> deemovic: why not just use 12.04? thats what my production machine is running...
<holstein> deemovic: also, you can grab the xorg.conf that the nvidia utility makes for you in 12.04, and try it in 13.04
<deemovic> in the dreamstudio, it somehow worked... sometimes the mouse ghets stuck at the edge of one screen but when i repeatedly drag it it crosses over to the next one
<holstein> deemovic: i would have no issues installing 12.04 right now, if it fit my needs better than 13.04
<holstein> deemovic: you can grab information from dreamstudio
<holstein> deemovic: first thing. if "dreamstudio" is based on 12.04.. that is a different kernel. and a different nvidia driver
<holstein> also, you can get that *exact* xorg.conf .. have it with you as a "known-good" config
<holstein> otherwise, it will be a matter of troubleshooting
<holstein> what would i do?
<deemovic> holstein, in the dreamstudio, it somehow worked... sometimes the mouse ghets stuck at the edge of one screen but when i repeatedly drag it it crosses over to the next one, so the issue was not tatally sorted but I managed somehow to live with it
<holstein> deemovic: that likely to do with the way you had the nvidia driver setup.. where the mouse would get stuck
<deemovic> ok holstein, DarkEra ... can we try here first and see what we can achieve
<holstein> deemovic: what would i do? install 13.04... upgrade *all* packages.. install the nvidia driver
<holstein> if it doesnt work, i would take my known-good xorg.conf from dreamstudio and drop it in 13.04
<deemovic> I have just done the upgrade now, its asking me to restart
<holstein> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<deemovic> I have already cleaned out dreamstudio
<holstein> ^^ states, by model, what driver to use
<deemovic> wiped it
<holstein> deemovic: sure.. and if you hit a wall here, you can reinstall dreamstudio, or 12.04 and make notes about what is supporting your hardware, and why
<deemovic> so lets go ahead here first... right... I have installed all package upgrade, now it needs me to restart... do I do that now and come back to you
<holstein> deemovic: you will need to reboot to be running the latest kernel
<holstein> deemovic: its not really a matter of "this is what you do, and it will work"
<holstein> it will be a process by which volunteers make suggestions, and you try them
<DarkEra> install ---> update --> reboot --> install the drivers. That's how it's done
<holstein> you are upgraded, and booting the latest kernel, and installing the latest drivers
<holstein> then, we go from there
<deemovic> I know... I ynderstand, I just wanted to get away the basic thing off the table, then get into troubleshoot... so let me do that now
<holstein> deemovic: this is not "basic"
<holstein> deemovic: we, the volnuteers in this channel, are going to to our best to help you with software that we do not, and cannot maintatain
<holstein> IE, the proprietary nvidia driver
<holstein> i use it.. so does DarkEra it seems
<DarkEra> holstein, yep
<deemovic> ok but let me begin from there now... I have installed studio, now upgraded packages... so let me reboot now guys
<deemovic> then come chat yu about how to install nvidia drivers etc and see where it leads me
<holstein> yes.. reboot to the current most up to date kernel.. and install the current most up to date nvidia driver
<holstein> !nvidia | deemovic
<ubottu> deemovic: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> deemovic: you can reference the link above for "how to install the driver"
<holstein> deemovic: thats what i use
<holstein> its by model #
<deemovic> lspci | GREP vga output is VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (primary) (rev 0c)
<holstein> ?
<deemovic> the link you gave
<holstein> why are we discussing the nvidia driver then?
<holstein> deemovic: you dont have nvidia hardware
<deemovic> I see
<holstein> deemovic: the intel chip should be supported out of the box
<holstein> deemovic: is that a netbook?
<deemovic> laptop
<holstein> you should be able to install and use arandr and setup the dual head
<DarkEra> so it's not a onboard nvidia card
<holstein> DarkEra: apparently not nvidia hardware at all
<deemovic> hmmm, I see
<deemovic> its intel right? but its onboard
<deemovic> so how do you suggest I proceed
<holstein> deemovic: all intel are integrated
<holstein> deemovic: i suggested installing arandr, after suggesting upgrading and rebooting the new kernel.. are you up to date?
<deemovic> I believe so, just that once I plug in the second monitor, it messes up the view of the first and the resolution changes
<deemovic> I havent rebooted yet cos we ar here chastting
<deemovic> chatting
<holstein> deemovic: open a terminal... type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and report any errors
<holstein> deemovic: then, "sudo apt-get install arandr"
<deemovic> but if you will excuse me a few moment... I will reboot now... No errors
<deemovic> for the arandr, no errors there too, 0 upgrade, 0 new ,0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<holstein> deemovic: are you rebooted into the latest kernel?
<holstein> deemovic: if not, reboot...
<deemovic> ok i will do that now... be right back
<DarkEra> holstein, i assumed that he had nvidia because he mentioned it himself. I will make sure the next time asking for a output first before giving further support
<famax8> so anyone knows of a good external soundcard for UBS 12.10 or a way to get a kaosspad working with lmms via midi or usb
<holstein> famax8: for me, i argue external USB sound cards are never good
<holstein> i have a lexicon omega that is plug and play... decent pre's.. the beringer USB devices are cheap and work out of the box.. $30us
<holstein> famax8: the kaosspad should work with any midi.. i have some very cheap midi to USB cables... like $6us
<famax8> holstein, i need something wiht MIDI
<holstein> famax8: *all* of what i have mentioned above (except the cheap beringer) has midi
<holstein> famax8: i have a tascam USB that only the midi works, not the audio
<holstein> famax8: my presonus firepod has midi, but i have never tested it
<famax8> holstein, u got a link for that cable?
<holstein> famax8: i would just get whatever is cheap , and save the reciepts
<holstein> famax8: i just got some cheap-o's from amazon
<holstein> literally the cheapest ones
<holstein> i was arguing about midi device quality in here before.. but since the sounds are not generated by, nor traveling through the midi devices, i just go with the cheapest
<holstein> for the audio path, i spend money
<holstein> any all-in-one kind of maudio or whatever would do you right..
<holstein> famax8: are you using an internal sound card?
<famax8> holstein, i use an internal yes id like to use the kaosspad as midi controller for lmms
<famax8> but if i could have a card with midi would be better no stress to have the usb compatibility issue
<holstein> famax8: you should be able to enulate that with the touchpad.. but what im suggesting is, for not a lot more $$, you can probably find something used with usb audio and midi
<holstein> famax8: lol
<holstein> famax8: the stress has nothing to do with US.. or ALSA
<famax8> i rather avoid it
<holstein> famax8: if you can get a vendor to say "out of the box alsa support" or "supports linux" then, you will have no stress
<famax8> and i already own a kaosspad i dont really wanna spend again some money
<holstein> otherwise, *any* kernel or alsa update can break support
<holstein> anyteim
<holstein> anytime*
<holstein> famax8: then get the *cheapest* midi cable you see
<holstein> famax8: otherwise, my suggestion is, for a little more $$, you could get something that would improve your audio signal, and add midi
<famax8> and so internal card better yeah which one as midrange price
<holstein> famax8: i dont see any reason to get mid or high range midi
<famax8> i mean soundcard
<holstein> just get the cheapest.. otherwise, get a decent used usb soundcard with midi support
<holstein> the lexicon omega is all i have here that i can personally say works
<holstein> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main is what i refer to
<famax8> id really like to have the plugs directly
<deemovic> back now... holstein
<holstein> famax8: right. via USB
<deemovic> DarkEra,
<famax8> holstein, via midi ^^
<holstein> famax8: i think i understand you.. otherwise, you 'll need to elaborate what you mean by "plugs right in"
<holstein> famax8: i dont follow then
<famax8> holstein, midi for midi usb for usb
<holstein> famax8: right.. i do *not* understand
<holstein> famax8: the omega plugs in USB.. and has midi
<famax8> holstein, haha i want a midi IN on the soundcard
<holstein> famax8: right. the omega has that
<famax8> holstein, as there is a midi out on the kaosspad
<holstein> famax8: lots of maudio cheaper cards on that list i linked have that
<holstein> famax8: right.. i understand.. that is what i was saying
<holstein> famax8: there willl be nothing else for it to connect to
<famax8> yes i saw one like 40 quids here as well
<holstein> we are talking about adding a USB device for midi connection
<famax8> about 60$ if i convert well
<holstein> thta can be done with a midi USB cable , or an interface with midi
<holstein> that is the 2 options we are discussing
<famax8> yes
<famax8> yes
<famax8> but apparently better an iterface
<holstein> my argument is, the USB audio device is doing more good for your setup
<holstein> !better | famax8
<ubottu> famax8: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<holstein> better is up to you.. if you like your internal card.. or prefer it.. or, just want to spend less $$
<famax8> holstein, oh right sorry i understood you said USB is never a good choice
<holstein> deemovic: DarkEra  and i see you, as well as the other volunteers.. you will need to post a question for us to respond
<holstein> famax8: correct
<holstein> famax8: i personally think its not "better" in any scenario, so i avoid it
<holstein> thats my opinion
<famax8> holstein, are you trolling me??? :O
<holstein> famax8: ?
<famax8> oh right
<famax8> :P
<holstein> famax8: no.. im saying, i do not use, nor suggesting using USB
<holstein> with that in mind, here are the links to the USB supported devices you want
<famax8> i thought internal too coz the whole USB adaptation can always create issues
<holstein> famax8: i dont use internal cards for anything other than testing
<famax8> ?
<famax8> why not?
<deemovic> ok
<holstein> famax8: the above mentioned quality
<holstein> famax8: the quality of internal sound cards for creating audio, and getting audio into the machine is sub-par
<famax8> is better via usb then?
<holstein> famax8: also, i personally avoid USB for the same reason, though, that is changing.. and folks use USB all the time with "good" results
<holstein> famax8: *better* is a matter of opinion, brother
<famax8> well yes im asking u
<holstein> famax8: there is "this fits my needs" or, "this doesnt"
<holstein> famax8: on a budget, the USB gear you are discussing is a good, affordable solution for you
<famax8> o u dont use any card?
<holstein> famax8: to see about support, check the link i gave at alsa, or ask in #opensourcemusicians
<famax8> u being very confusing
<holstein> famax8: i test with my internal sound cards.. for support reasons.. i use a few us devices for support purposes and testing
<holstein> i have a firewise device i mentioned above that i do my production on
<holstein> famax8: its quite simple
<holstein> famax8: if you want quality, it cost $$
<famax8> i dont go by that moto ^^
<holstein> famax8: if you dont want to spend $$, i can discuss some alternatives that are compromises
<holstein> famax8: you dont have to
<famax8> but  u got one deice assigned to one use right?
<holstein> famax8: but, there is a level of quality that can *not* be attainted with an internal card
<holstein> when getting audio into the machine
<deemovic> ok guys, here is my challenge, I have installed ubuntustudio and I am having issues with dual display, what happens is that once I plug in the second monitor all I get is a mirror view and the second monitor kinda messes up the resolution of the main laptop which is running intel VGA.
<famax8> setup your screen config??
<holstein> famax8: if you are not creating audio outside the box, and just doing midi, you can get away with cheaper interfaces, which i am discussing with yuo
<holstein> if you are only creating sounds "in the box" then the sound card quality is more irrelevant
<holstein> in which case, the usb midi cable would be appropriate...
<famax8> holstein, is ok i just need midi to control at the moment i'll go with internal to play then live and export the sound i will see later with a luna o so but now is really about controlling and using the kaosspad pad as controller
<holstein> famax8: understand?.. neither of those fit my personal needs.. since i dont do midi, and i track 8+ channels at once
<holstein> famax8: if those devices, that personally dont fit my needs, fit your needs... above is where to find information about the support in ALSA.. and mabye someone who owns one in #opensourcemusians
<famax8> and u use all external devices plugged via what then?
<famax8> jack?
<holstein> famax8: if you just need to add midi control.. the midi USB cable i have was like $6us, and works great.. for about $60, i think you could get a used usb audio device that would do midi, and increase your audio quality
<holstein> famax8: i use JACK on my firewire audio device
<famax8> then all into the fire wire i guess?
<holstein> famax8: correct
<famax8> ahhhhhh
<famax8> now i get it!!!!
<holstein> but, i have a USB device that i test with ubuntu for support purposes that i think would fit your needs.. or one similar to it
<famax8> ok and so according to you i shouldnt get troubles using and cable adapter thingy usb to midi and can use the pad in lmms or so?
<holstein> i think you should be able to get one for $50 or so US
<holstein> famax8: thats what im saing.. *any* software update can give you "troubles"
<holstein> famax8: you are not buying a device that says "works with ubuntustudio" or "linux"
<famax8> well starting from taht fact i dont go out of me gaff! :)
<holstein> famax8: i can say this.. nothing ubuntustudio is doing will give you troubles with any device
<famax8> no but sometimes when is not "native" is always a bit dodgy
<holstein> famax8: usb is not native
<holstein> famax8: if you mean, not supported by the kernel. thats why i linked the alsa matrix
<holstein> but, that is just alsa.. right now.. the audio hardware support for alsa
<famax8> holstein, hahaha u can sasy that yes but since 12.10 i dont believve u!! :O
<holstein> famax8: what are you talking about?
<famax8> nothing will gimme troubles ^^
<holstein> famax8: ubuntutsudio doesnt suppport *any* hardare
<holstein> hardware*
<holstein> famax8: we use a kernel.. it has support for what it has support for
<holstein> famax8: its really up to the vendors to get the information to alsa so that it can be suppported
<holstein> when that doesnt happen, and it doesnt, support gets "dodgy"
<holstein> famax8: if you are asking me "what audio hardware is guaranteed to work with ubuntustudio?" this is my answer.. ubuntustudio is doing nothing to facilitate, nor prevent the support of *any* devices being provided to you or anyone
<holstein> i, nor anyone else can guarantee you that a device will work.. the vendor can, and is encouraged to do that for you
<holstein> what do i do? i save my reciepts, and try and find someone with the *exact* hardware.. which can be challenging
<holstein> since chipsets can change on hardware, and the *exact* hardware would be working fine with linux, but another piece of the same hardware could have a different unsupported chipset
<holstein> famax8: i can only give you links to alsa and ubuntu friendly and #opensourcemusicians.. but, there are no guarantees..
<holstein> i can personally guarantee that http://www.ebay.com/ctg/Lexicon-Omega-Recording-Workstation-/70304739 works, since i have it and have tested in first-hand, assuming the chipsets and internal hardware are the same..
<holstein> famax8: sorry for any confusion with the wall-o-text.. im just trying to clearly state facts.. ubuntustudio nor linux are directly responsible for the hardware support which is or can potentially give you troubles
<tehowe> Has anyone else been having kernel panics with the 3.8 PREEMPT kernel that got pushed out through the repo a couple days ago?
<holstein> tehowe: might want to mention that you are on 12.04? correct? and i personally dont update my production machine running 12.04... though, i can for testing purposes if that will help you
<famax8> holstein,  and so just to use a controller via midi the cheapest will do right? for the sound tranfers and recording i will use different or keep on the way i use so far which is MD->line in - record via ardour
<tehowe> Hello again holstein :) Yes, I'm on 12.04
<holstein> famax8: the cheapest midi to USB is acceptable to me, since that cable is not transfering audio data.. just note on or off messages
<famax8> holstein, so USB would be better than interface direct ok
<holstein> famax8: you cant interface midi direct
<holstein> famax8: usb audio is arguably "better" than internal audio
<famax8> holstein, no soundcards or any cards would have midi in interface?
<famax8> no audio only control
<holstein> famax8: the one i mentioned has that..
<tehowe> I think I'm supposed to help you, but here's what came up on the screen http://imgur.com/sRXrpS8 http://imgur.com/xTtVkam
<tehowe> Thankfully only on my laptop so far and not on my desktop
<holstein> famax8: i give 2 options to you.. one is a cable that is cheap that has midi in/out on one end, and usb on the other
<holstein> the other is an audio interface, that is arguably "better" than your current audio situation, that would have midi on/out included
<famax8> i'llea cable the time i geet a card
<famax8> haha
<famax8> im just not feeling safe with the managment of midi over usb without going through some latency ttroubles at some point which is like crucial for me
<holstein> famax8: *both* the options above "go through" usb
<holstein> famax8: midi is not the issue though.. its nothing.. the date is literally "note on note off"
<famax8> again is really about controlling and use the pad with a program in lmms
<holstein> famax8: audio date is *not* transmitted via MIDI
<holstein> famax8: plus, you likely have no other resonably affordable way to add midi to your situation
<famax8> no internaal cards then?
<holstein> famax8: correct
<famax8> i was thinking about this
<famax8> internal card
<famax8> directly into the mainboard shouldnt be any troubles
<famax8> innit?
<holstein> famax8: if you dont have midi now, i would suggest usb midi..
<holstein> midi is nothing.. its not a load to worry about with latency... its small data
<famax8> yeah but rather be safe than sorry ^^
<holstein> famax8: sure
<holstein> ShapeShifter499: *either* device can make you sorry, so try which ever you like
<famax8> ok so whichever way will do..
<holstein> famax8: ^^
<holstein> ShapeShifter499: sorry
<holstein> famax8: either the internal card, or the USB midi can be unsupported
<holstein> famax8: the external USB/midi would be the "best" quality
<famax8> holstein, dont be so negative
<holstein> famax8: im not.. im being realistic
<famax8> merp
<famax8> i say that too
<holstein> famax8: an internal sound card added to your system will not increase the quality of your audio any.. though it will add midi support
<famax8> but yeah then to export the sound and play live i would use an internal card as well i guess
<holstein> famax8: no
<holstein> famax8: you can export without *any* sound card.. you just cant monitor in the process
<famax8> yean live set dont need to be monintored but i pass then through a mixer so is a channel on it is ok i can monitor there
<holstein> thats why im saying, if you are creating all the sounds "in the box" via midi, then the sound card quality is irrelevant..
<famax8> sound is coming from lmms
<studio-user840-n> hi
<studio-user840-n> i currently installing ubuntu studio. the second attempt. it seems that it failed to install the bootloader the first time. is it because the windows is on a other partition?
<holstein> studio-user840-n: could be due to misconfiguration from trying not to break something on the hard drive
<holstein> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<holstein> i would just reinstall grub from a live CD
<studio-user840-n> grub
<studio-user840-n> sounds like a good answer
<studio-user840-n> i ll try
<studio-user840-n> i guess the command would be: sudo apt-get install grub
<holstein> studio-user840-n: sometimes i just dont install grub, and do it manually afterward.. it just depends
<studio-user840-n> right?
<holstein> studio-user840-n: i follow the wiki i linked.. and usually just use the GUI that can be installed on the live instance
<holstein> i did it in the command line a few times, and it looked like that, but i remember specifying where.. /dev/sda1 or whatever
<studio-user840-n> k
<studio-user840-n> thanks
<holstein> studio-user840-n: good luck!
<studio-user840-n> i m so exited!
<studio-user840-n> have been thinking of changing too linux since soemthing like 7 years now... but i m finally doing it. :)
<studio-user840-n> to
<holstein> check out #opensourcemusicians ..that commuinty really helpedme transtition
<studio-user840-n> i guess my main problem is going to be all the adobe after effect and premiere projects i still have on windows...
<studio-user840-n> is there a maybe a channel like #opensourcefilmmakers or #opensourcevideographers or #opensourcecinematographers ?
<holstein> studio-user840-n: you can search freenode for whatever chanels you seek
<studio-user840-n> how do i do that?
<holstein> studio-user840-n: i had a lot of projects in cubase, and i dont miss windows or cubase anymore
<holstein> studio-user840-n: do what? search for a channel?
<holstein> you can just try joining it
<studio-user840-n> oh yeah. i try that... so channels are emtpy... thats why i m asking
<holstein> but, you can ask in the channel that *does* exist that i did suggest.. or google
<holstein> or google how to search freenode or whatever server you are on using whatever client you are using
<holstein> cheers! gotta run.. enjoy!
<studio-user840-n> okey... well. lets try this one : #ubuntustudio
<holstein> studio-user840-n: thats the one you are on
<holstein> i suggest you try #opensourcemusicians ..but you dont have
<holstein> to
<studio-user840-n> lol
<holstein> .. cheers!
<studio-user840-n> ups
<studio-user840-n> :)
<studio-user840-n> thx
#ubuntustudio 2013-05-25
<calim> hi there ! What about ubuntu studio on a non-pae cpu ????
#ubuntustudio 2013-05-26
<ole_> moin
<balleyne> I recently upgraded from 10.04 to 12.04. When I first log in, I'm seeing Unity stuff. Am I right that Unity should not be the default in Ubuntu Studio? What's the default supposed to be -- LXDE? XFCE?
<OvenWerks> balleyne: xfce.
<OvenWerks> upgrade from pre 11.10 is not recomended... even that will give some problems
<balleyne> OvenWerks, thanks. What kind of problems? If they're nuisance issues, like having to set up XFCE, I don't mind -- still probably less hassle than a clean install...
<OvenWerks> That would be the main thing.
<balleyne> OvenWerks, ok, thanks very much
<OvenWerks> np
<Daniel004v2> speak spanish?
<Daniel004v2> hola
#ubuntustudio 2014-05-19
<nick87720z> figured out, that it is common problem of some ladspa plugins, also in ubuntu/universe - not linked with -lm
<nick87720z> blop, omins
<nick87720z> holstein: as for tap and others from kxstudio, i already reported
<nick87720z> autotalent (undef sym: atan)
<holstein> letstrythis: for audio production?
<holstein> letstrythis: what "system" latency?
<staxx> hello everyone! I keep having a problem with jack now when I'm using Ardour it suddenly zombifies, shuts down and does not let me safe my work. Anyone know how to fix this? thanks
<holstein> staxx: try relaxing the settings
<staxx> any suggestion where?
<staxx> to start
<holstein> staxx: yes.. relax the settings in jack
<holstein> staxx: if you are running 64 frames/period, try 512, and test stability
<holstein> compromise latency for stability
<studio-user913> I am installing ubuntu studio right now, when the install is done, what are some apps that your say I would need to install
<mattmoose> hello there. I'm struggling to enable recording from the line input on my SB0100 card. The mixers provided with the latest Ubuntu Studio LTS do not seem to include any switch to capture line input, although I can fade it up and down as a monitorable source. Can anyone suggest some helpful next steps please?
<mattmoose> even kmix which used to work fine with this card, does not show anything like the number of controllable channels as before.
<zequence> mattmoose: The mixers aught to be alsa generic mixers
<zequence> mattmoose: Make sure it's not muted
<zequence> Ah, sorry. The number of channels has changed?
<zequence> mattmoose: If the controls for your card has changed, then it's some sort of change in alsa.
<mattmoose> hi zequence , thanks I'll take a closer look. Ultimately I want the line input to go to Ardour, via the Jack sound system. I can't bring the line input up as a capturable source, if I understand things correctly.
<zequence> mattmoose: But there is a input source in jack?
<zequence> If yes, then your problem has to be either external, or leveling for the channel(s)
<mattmoose> There is certainly a monitor level for the Line Input, which makes it audible at the SB0100's output. I may be confused regarding how to get the Line Input signal into the Jack sound system, I though it should appear as a 'capture' stream
<zequence> mattmoose: It should. If it doesn't there's some problem with the alsa driver
<zequence> mattmoose: Is there no capture channels at all when you start jack?
<mattmoose> ok i suspect the alsa driver doesn't know how to connect the line input signal to the record/capture bus. Jack shows a system:capture stereo pair as a source, but I couldn't get that capture source to operate the meterbridge app.
<zequence> mattmoose: That sounds very much like the line input, so I would think the driver is working fine
<zequence> mattmoose: Either the input is muted, the level is not raised, or it's an external problem with cables and connectors
<Guest68326> any help on frequency scaling can`t find any recent info/howto ,but strange for a music program :)
<Guest68326> but=bit  oops
<zequence> Guest68326: We're going to add that to future releases of Ubuntu Studio. Until then, if you don't find a gui tool, find other solutions. Here's a thread about a custom gui tool http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1972489
<Guest68326> Thanks zequence   but that state:  cpufrequtils - Can be installed from software center.     not there.
<zequence> Guest68326: do this command in a termina: sudo apt-get install cpufrequtils
<Guest68326> Neat :) thanks
<zequence> Guest68326: There's also a CLI tool, that might or might not be installed: cpufreq-selector
<Guest68326> it is not no but found the way :)
<Guest68326> still strange that this is not better documented specially in a music distro
<zequence> Guest68326: Would you like to help with that? We are like two guys
<zequence> It's not strange at all, when you consider it is a volunteer project and not enough people are helping out with it
<Guest68326> but you made my day , yes i can try to help
<zequence> Guest68326: To see the current governor, do: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<zequence> To change it, I use: cpufreq-selector -g performance
<zequence> or: cpufreq-selector -g ondemand
<Guest68326> on demand   as ardour say
<Guest68326> screenshot  my best friend :)
<Guest68326> but i can spend time ,just wondering how
<zequence> Guest68326: Check out http:ubuntustudio.org/contribute
<zequence> Guest68326: Check out http://ubuntustudio.org/contribute
<zequence> Guest68326: Subscribe to our devel mail list, and drop into our irc channel #ubuntustudio-devel. Keep an eye out for anything you would like to spend a little time on. You don't need to commit to anything.
<zequence> We just begun planning the next release. You can catch up on it herte https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-studio-devel/2014-May/thread.html
<Guest68326> yes read that  working on it . Love linux but some things are still verry much hidden
<zequence> Even just offering experience and opinions is worth a lot
<Guest68326> "and opinions is worth a lot" lol i am grumpy
<mattmoose> thanks for the earlier help zequence -- back soon :) bye
<liquorstoredrunk> hi everyone im having a problem with jack, i cannot get it to connect to the server once i hook up my zoom h4n usb audio interface
<liquorstoredrunk> it will connect to the server when the settings are default though
<zequence_> liquorstoredrunk: What server is that?
<zequence_> jack server?
<trix> hi there
<liquorstoredrunk> yes it is the jack server
<zequence> liquorstoredrunk: Default means which ever card is the first option in the menu
<zequence> liquorstoredrunk: do you set input and output separately+
<zequence> liquorstoredrunk: First try making sure those are set to default, then set "interface" to your usb card
<zequence> liquorstoredrunk: 2 I/O?
<liquorstoredrunk> okay i will try that
<liquorstoredrunk> it has 2 mic inputs
<zequence> how many outs?
<liquorstoredrunk> and i have headphones connected to it
<liquorstoredrunk> one if im not mistaken
<zequence> you mean, stereo output?
<liquorstoredrunk> yes
<zequence> Should be fine then
<zequence> Has the device worked at any time with a Linux distro?
<liquorstoredrunk> this is my first time using linux
<zequence> I gotta leave you there, sorry. Time to sleep :)
<liquorstoredrunk> i needed a backup since my os x compture has trouble
<liquorstoredrunk> computer
<zequence> liquorstoredrunk: Google your device with linux, and see if anyone uses it. If yes, it's mostly about configuring jack. And, the less you do that, the better.
<zequence> good luck
<liquorstoredrunk> a few people used it and some people had problems but i heard coming here was a better way to troble shoot since it's in real time
<MaynardWaters> liquorstoredrunk: it isnt a tascam US-122 is it?
<liquorstoredrunk> mo it's a zoom h4n handy recorder
<liquorstoredrunk> no*
<MaynardWaters> ooo, ok can't help ya then
<liquorstoredrunk> its okay
<moosebag> howdy folks. please can someone help me? I can't get my SB0100 soundcard's line input into the Jack sound system. anyone got a moment?
#ubuntustudio 2014-05-20
<moosebag> hi there. Please can anyone suggest why I can get Audacity to record my SB0100's line input, but I can't get this input into Jack?
<moosebag> some days i wish i'd never abandoned microsoft products
<zequence> You're probably using alsa or pulseaudio with audacity
<zequence> moosebag: If Audacity works with your sound card, you are doing something wrong with jack
<zequence> moosebag: How have you determined that jack does not work?
<zequence> moosebag: Which application are you trying to use with it?
<moosebag> hi again zequence. yes it could well all be my own stupidity :) IIRC, I should select Line In as a record source, and it should appear at the "capture" stereo pair on the left hand side of Jack's patchbay. Am I wrong?
<zequence> moosebag: I thought you said you saw two capture ports in your jack connections?
<moosebag> yes, that's the stereo pair of capture sources
<zequence> So, what are you connecting those to?
<moosebag> All I want to achieve is to get Line In audio registering on a meterbridge window
<moosebag> then i know it will be available for Ardour
<moosebag> I've tried connecting the capture port pair to meterbridge, no luck so far.
<zequence> Let me try meterbridge
<moosebag> thankyou
<zequence> moosebag: I would just try  ardour though.
<moosebag> and a SB0100 if you have one! :)
<moosebag> Ardour was recording the mic input, but I want it to record Line In because I don't want an unnecessary gain stage in the audio chain.
<moosebag> thanks for your interest; I'm at work so forgive any delays replying :)
<zequence> moosebag: meterbridge works, but it doesn't move easily for me (the VU mode).
<zequence> moosebag: I need a very high input volume for that
<moosebag> oh! are you sure it's not crosstalk getting through? Meterbridge can be (used to be) invoked by command line to give different meter types, maybe there's a more sensitive one? PPM for example...
<zequence> moosebag: I connected the pulseaudio jack sink to it, and put a youtube video on with maximum volume
<moosebag> ok thanks
<zequence> The vu meter would only go to half
<moosebag> hmmmm. what soundcard do you have?
<zequence> I wasn't using a sound card at all right now
<zequence> Just pulseaudio connected to jack, and from there to the vu
<moosebag> oh ok. hmm
<zequence> When you make pulseaudio use jack as the output, it becomes a jack client
<moosebag> ok. well i struggle to understand how alsa and/or pulseaudio are supposed to interact with Jack
<zequence> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<zequence> pulseaudio uses alsa, as does jack
<zequence> the drivers are actually alsa drivers
<moosebag> ah the plot thickens!
<moosebag> ok well i'll keep trying things when I get home, maybe see you here again, in any case I'll write up what eventually works. thanks all
<zequence> jack presents the card more as it is, the chip itself
<moosebag> ok let's hope so. haven't tried the jack sink/source stuff yet, that's new to me since I last used Jack
<zequence> pulseaudio creates inputs and outputs as stereo pair, 5.1, etc. These are also represented in the alsa card interface instructions, but jack doesn't worry about those
<zequence> jack only shows the channels as they are, from 1-?
<moosebag> ok, interesting.
<zequence> The likelihood for pulseaudio working, but not jack is very slim
<zequence> Since they basically use the same drivers, where pulseaudio is the one that does more advanced things and where things can go wrong
<moosebag> thanks. so do you think I need to do anything with a separate mixer app to configure my SB0100, or does Jack even take care of that?
<zequence> moosebag: jack doesn't handle leveling or any other hw controls at all
<zequence> moosebag: you use alsa mixers for that
<zequence> moosebag: you can try the command line tool alsamixer
<moosebag> ok, thought so. Right, so I still need to find where the line input signal is appearing in Jack, then try for a level in Ardour, assuming that meterbridge is a bit deaf!
<zequence> moosebag: It will show you all controls that exist for that card
<moosebag> yes, been there a lot.
<moosebag> do you think the AC97 controls need setting for this purpose?
<zequence> moosebag: Sure you are not setting levels for you integrated card now?
<zequence> moosebag: You choose the card with the F6 key
<zequence> I wouldn't worry about it, anyway
<moosebag> i don't think there 's any onboard sound system, but good point. one of the supplied mixer apps thought I was dealing with a totally different chip. The SB uses the Emu 10K1 or something like that. And cheers for the F6 suggestion.
<moosebag> when I crack this problem, expect massive credits on the next album :)
<moosebag> thanks again and bye, keep up the great work
<Guest95969> I am using Ubuntu Studio on my desktop.  I have a Sony Xperia SP.  I want to backup the information onto the desktop so I can do a factory reset on my Xperia without losing data.
<Guest95969> How do I do that?
#ubuntustudio 2014-05-21
<nms> I installed ubuntu studio on mac using parallels. My only screen resolution option is 800*600. Does anyone know why this could be and If I have anyway of changing it?
<gassho> Closed laptop lid, reopened, switched from cli to gui on ubuntu 14.04; alt+f2 thinger covered the login prompt on the gui; found a workaround by clicking the itty bitty cog and selecting 'switch user'
<gassho> others may not find that solution, no?
<gassho> ahem, forwarding to #ubuntu :C
<walidvb_> hi guys, getting a '/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL'
<walidvb_> running 14.04
<walidvb_> installed qt-devel
<walidvb_> and more
<walidvb_> any idea? can't find anything online
<walidvb_> and libdl-dev
<holstein> walidvb_: ideally, the creators of the packages you are installing will help
<holstein> walidvb_: where are you getting them? a PPA?
<walidvb_> they're not available unfortunately
<walidvb_> some people on another continent has dev'ed it for my friend here
<walidvb_> i'm trying to compile
<holstein> walidvb_: well, anything you are seeing will be similar or exactly the same on main ubuntu, so you can go up there and maybe get more relevant attention.. but, it could be as simple as an issue with the package you are using, or a hard-coded path that is not consistent with ubuntu
<walidvb_> holstein: up where?
<walidvb_> oh, sry, wrong channel
<walidvb_> indeed
<walidvb_> :)
<holstein> main #ubuntu or an ubuntu devel list.. or a specific qt channel
<spritle> edhi a
<x-session> Howdy how people. Just installng 14.04 and wery happy. Not any complication.  Nice toseeya.
<kerly> I have a problem, I install UbuntuStudio 14.04, all fine, but, I create other user and this can't access to my others partitions: Partition 1(ntfs), Partition 2(ntfs), Partition3(ntfs)
<kerly> Hi to all, I am the user wachin, write this from my other user
<kerly> To try to solved this, I do this: sudo chmod 777 /media/wachin/Partition1/
<kerly> do this from my first user that is: wachin
<kerly> but not working
<kerly> well
<kerly> I try on Users and Groups, on session wachin, to give to the user kerly that compartition two users: wachin and kerly. Then, I close session, open session kerly, but not can open my partition1, 2, 3
<kerly> Only I can obtain access to my Partition1, 2, 3 put in terminal: sudo thunar
<kerly> Now I will go to install ntfs-config to see what happens
<kerly> Not working
<kerly> i take a shapshot
<kerly> https://www.dropbox.com/s/gwx299exn0wl5b6/Accediendo%20a%20particiones%20desde%20otro%20usuario%20en%20Ubuntu%2014.04.png
<kerly> The Partitions "Contenedor, Linux2, Linux2" are my 3 Partitions
<kerly> From this user "kerly" can't obtain access
#ubuntustudio 2014-05-22
<kerly> now I will go to close this session to try open from terminal ntfs-config to try again from the first user that is "wachin"
<kerly> No, I can't access to my others partitions
<kerly> Some of yours have the same question
<kerly> Call to my, wachin, not kerly, kerly is the other user that I create, from that try to access to my other partitions
<kerly> but not is possible
<kerly> UbuntuStudio 14.04 x86
<bruno> ola algum brasileiro ai?
<cfhowlett_> !brazil
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<rasda> hi. has anyone here tried bitwig studio with ubuntu studio 14.04 yet?
<wachin> Hi to all UbuntuStudio users and dev.
<wachin> yesterday i will try to have access from other user that I create with the name kerly, but from this user can't have access to my others partitions
<wachin> Well, this day here con UbuntuStudio 14.04, I try to have to use the script to open the webcam from mplayer
<wachin> the script say this: mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:width=640:height=480:device=/dev/video1
<wachin> I use a WebCam Logitech, with UbuntuStudio 12.04.4 and 14.04 all fine
<wachin> but with 14.04 the image of the video is very small
<wachin> some of yours have the same question
<wachin> there seems to be a problem in accessing this Logitech C110 webcam in UbuntuStudio 14.04
<devin> I am trying to run Arduour and am now getting the following error: "Could not reconnect to the Audio/MIDI engine"
<devin> Really do not know what I am doing, but I just tried this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jack-audio-connection-kit/+bug/108718 ...to no avail.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 108718 in jack-audio-connection-kit (Ubuntu) "Jack does not start with real time scheduling" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<devin> So I tried this $gksudo gedit /etc/security/limits.conf and received "The program 'gksudo' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<devin> sudo apt-get install gksudo is currently not installed
<devin> "
<devin> Should I just install it, or would I be creating more problems? (I'm sure I got into this trying to solve a different problem)
<devin> Thank you for any entertainment of thought on the matter. I'll help others with learning curve once I get on some good footing.
<devin> (Read that there is no significant diff between gksudo and sudo command) Found nothing unusual in config file.)
<zequence> devin: Don't tamper with realtime rights, if you're on Ubuntu Studio
<zequence> Does ardour complain that you don't have realtime privilege?
<zequence> devin: Always start jack first, then your jack application
<zequence> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<devin> zequence - no, ardour does not mention anything about realtime privilege.  By "jack", do you mean qjackqtl? I do not think I have to have this open on my other computer, which has similar setup now. I'm puzzled.. thanks again.
<zequence> devin: qjackctl is a gui control application for the jack server
<devin> I tried starting jack first and then Ardour. Still no luck. I think I am going to sit down and put both computers side-by-side and see what is similar/different with audio preferences. I don't see any audio connection options on Jack on this PC, but I swear there are options on my other "stable" (just luck) version.
<devin> In the Jack Messages, I see this "(qjackctl:3284): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_get_direction: assertion 'GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed". Does this mean anything important?
<devin> Also, "Server state" is "Stopped".
<zequence> devin: Just make sure you have selected the right audio device. Don't select input and output separately. Set those to "default"
<zequence> devin: Then, select your audio device in "interface"
<zequence> devin: Reboot, if you want, to make sure you don't have stuff running in the background
<zequence> devin: Can't stay with you now. Gotta watch some hockey. I'm on here every day, so if you keep logged in and ask a question, you will get an answer
<devin> Thank you! You all should know that my goal with this is to bring Linux into schools. I am music teacher and I think that the whole environment/philosophy of this stuff is great for education. Thanks!
<bert__> hello du studio
<bert__> au revoir
#ubuntustudio 2014-05-23
<moosebag> zequence: hello, I fixed my line in capture problem. It was due to great unfamiliarity with alsamixer, particularly not knowing that the spacebar toggles whether various inputs are captured or not. Seems that the AC97 fader is the master capture control too, plus one other capture flag without a fader on it. So it was a case of turn everything up until Ardour can hear it, then eliminate all...
<moosebag> ...unnecessary sources. Thanks for your support :)
<berts> rehello à Tousses et Bonne Fin de Jours à chacun
#ubuntustudio 2014-05-24
<delt> hello
<delt> how do i get rid of /dev/sdc sdd sde sdf sdg and so on after inserting and removing USB drives?
<holstein> delt: its not going to save any space..
<holstein> delt: AFAIK, those are designated.. not piling up, as you are implying
<delt> anyone has any experience with bluetooth dongles such as this one? says "Linux and mac not supported" --- http://www.ebay.ca/itm/200978396537
<holstein> delt: yes
<holstein> the issue is the same as with any hardware.. they dont support linux, so, they can change the chipsets in those devices at anytime, and all they have to do is provide a windows driver, or whatever they have promised
<holstein> *so*, i could have one that works, you could buy the *exact* same model, and it wouldnt work, due to a potential chipset change
<delt> ah, i see... :/
<holstein> delt: you are sad?
<holstein> delt: you were not promised linux support.. and you havent bought the thing yet..
<delt> just not too enthousiastic about how these things work, as how you described it.
<holstein> delt: thats how *everything* works
<delt> well, most things... sadly :/
<holstein> delt: no.. thats how *all* hardware works
<delt> anyway coffee time... at least i can run linux and still make a cup of coffee
<holstein> delt: if you are not promised linux support, then you get what you get
<holstein> in my experience, most of those bt dongles "just work" for me
<delt> well, someone on #xubuntu recommended 15:43 < Azelphur> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/bluetooth-dongle-Usb-2-0-Plug-And-Play-FREE-P-P-/251218302868? posts to worldwide, I bought this one and it worked ootb
<delt> adding 15:44 < Azelphur> so assuming they haven't swapped it out for a different adapter since I bought in Feb 2013, it should be fine
<holstein> delt: sure.. and that doesnt matter, since the manufacturer can change the chipset, and doenst have to alert anyone.. they just provide a driver as promised for windoes
<delt> oh wait, you're on that channel also
<Azelphur> indeed, but it certainly looks like the same device I've got
<holstein> i mean, at that price, i would just try it
<holstein> i always make sure its either documented supporting linux, or, i can return it, or sell it for what i have in it, or more, or, its worth throwing the cash away on a test
<Azelphur> yep, I've bought a couple of those and they both worked (although one of them broke after a while, pay peanuts get monkeys I guess)
<holstein> *documented that the vendor supports linux.. and even then, i make sure i can return it or whatever.. its one thing for something to state it supports linux.. *i* have to be able to get it working in linux
#ubuntustudio 2014-05-25
<coelebs> is line out/headphone jack switching hard wired or can i have monitoring output on jack?
<coelebs> i'd like to monitor input for sooperlooper at my headphones while it plays on speakers
<coelebs> it would be easier to buy a splitter cable or usb audio interface but dx it's sunday and i'd need to order them online
<OvenWerks> take a look at alsamixer
<OvenWerks> I think they are labeled
<OvenWerks> On my netbook (HDA audio) there was a master level, line out level and headphone level and they could all be up at the same time.
<coelebs> thx
<coelebs> that at least got signal splitted
<OvenWerks> no problem
<coelebs> i cannot find separate outs on jackctl but i guess i need to get myself some audio interface/sound card anyway
<OvenWerks> That may be true. What does aplay -l say?
<OvenWerks> you may be able to use zita-j2a to get the other outputs.
<OvenWerks> It depends on how your audio interface is wired.
 * OvenWerks has his internal audio interface turned off in bios...
<coelebs> http://pastebin.com/PGhtSSBF
<OvenWerks> It looks like you could have a second stereo out anyway.
<OvenWerks> It looks like you are using hw:0.0 now and maybe zita-j2a -d hw:0.2
<OvenWerks> would get some more. I don't know that would be your HP or some other output though
<OvenWerks> alsamixer may see them all as one card. As I said I don't play with internal audio stuff much.
<coelebs> it says invalid value for a card, where can i find the identifier?
<coelebs> an't open ALSA playback device 'hw:0.2'.
<OvenWerks> when you go to qjackctl setup...
<coelebs> can't*
<OvenWerks> there is a small > next to the box by Interface
<OvenWerks> it should give you a list.
<coelebs> ach so
<coelebs> hw:Intel:0.2
<OvenWerks> Try that then
<coelebs> still says can't open but identifier is right
<OvenWerks> Which output is jack using?
<OvenWerks> Or I guess I should ask if jack is running
<coelebs> hw:Intel
<coelebs> yes it is
<OvenWerks> OK. Not sure then.
<coelebs> i'll tinker with these settings
<OvenWerks> I don't have one that complex to play with.
<coelebs> maybe i'll bruteforce my way there
<OvenWerks> You can try setting input and output separately in jack and then you can switch the outputs around
<OvenWerks> zita-j2a -h gives other options too
<OvenWerks> I am assuming you would be using 48k for example.
<OvenWerks> if you have jack set to 44.1k zita-j2a may not be able to set the same device to 48000
<coelebs> at first i used to hate jack but i'm getting to like it
<OvenWerks> I run it all the time. On this machine it starts with the session and pulse always goes through jack.
<OvenWerks> By The way, 48k is the design speed for the internal audio. Most audio interfaces sound best at that speed.
<coelebs> ok i think i got 44.1k
<OvenWerks> they will probably both have to be the same
<scvxx_> nice new look..
<ElphXR> hi
<ElphXR> question-  I'm using 14.04 ubuntu studio..  and trying to load xsynth-dssi with jack-dssi-host  .. I get an error .  failed to load plugin library.
<ElphXR> does this work on ubuntustudio 14.04 ?    wondering how to troublshoot.
<ElphXR> nevermind.  env not set for DSSI_PATH
#ubuntustudio 2015-05-18
<Tooncenator> hello studio community. another qjackctl question. thanks to holstein, i've made much progress in learning the audio interface setup. I've run into another snag, however. My maudio box has two buses in it. Please forgive my newbie understanding of things...
<Tooncenator> I think you would call it two buses. Of course I have both left and right inputs/outputs, but I also have an A/B switch for another set up inputs, etc...
<Tooncenator> so my question is - I've recorded a few tracks in Ardour from my keyboard. Woohoo! Now when I play them back, it comes out of the B channel instead of the A channel.
<Tooncenator> ...which is a problem because that means I can't play live and hear it at the same time with ardour output. anyone run into this sort of setup before? any advice?
<Tooncenator> ...or maybe that's by design??? Because if I try to hear it while layering another track on top of it, wouldn't that also record both the playback AND the live stuff I'm playing? Hmmm....maybe this is more of a "basics" discovery process for me right now.
<holstein> Tooncenator: i run my outs to a mixer, and route them, externally, as i pleaser
<holstein> please*
<holstein> i dont know what maudio hardware you have, but, it could be either only 2 channel, stereo, or, you just need to route to a different pair of outputs in JACK
<holstein> i will get something that i know plays, such as, my studio reference tracks playing in audacious via jack, and route them to literally* all* the outputs on the right side of "connect" in qjackctl.. i will then see what outputs are what
<Tooncenator> ok holstein. thanks. that's kinda what i was doing - just playing with all the outs. experimenting until i found the right combo. thanks again.
<Tooncenator> holstein - any particular open source mixer you recommend?
<Tooncenator> oh wait. you're talking about an external mixer - hardware. my little 12-channel mackie is analog only.
<OvenWerks> Tooncenator: analog should be fine for monitor mixing, I use an old mackie 1604
<holstein> Tooncenator: correct.. analog only
<holstein> so, when i need to hear 2 things at once, that im not able to do with software, or with the audio hardware, i run them to 2 (or 4 for stereo sources) channels on the analog mixer, and listen to them
<carl_> ubuntu logo derivation
<carl_> ubuntu logo derivation
<carl_> ubuntu logo
<carl_> ubuntu logo history
<carl_> ubuntu history'
<carl_> canonical
<Unit193> carl_: This is a support channel, do you have a support question?
#ubuntustudio 2015-05-19
<ferry> hi
<ferry> anyone help me QJACKctl : Tue May 19 10:41:34 2015: ERROR: control open "hw:1" (No such file or directory)
<ferry> Could not connect to JACK server as client.
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<holstein> ferry: what i do is, i load up a live iso. and i have only one audio device, while im learning to configure jack
<holstein> ferry: i load up a live iso, and i have only one audio device
<holstein> i'll run jack as root, "gksudo qjackctl" *temporarily*, to rule out any permissions errors
<holstein> *if*, the device worked in the past, and now doesnt work with jack, then, the labels can jump, or change.. so, what you think is hw:1, can be different now
<ferry> cat /proc/asound/cards
<ferry>  0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<ferry>                       HDA Intel at 0xd6400000 irq 47
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ferry> sorry
<Tooncenator> holstein and OverWerks - ah...I'm a little slow, but think I'm catching on. lol. The A/B thing on my maudio (Fast Track Pro) is split with A being sound from the physical inputs on the front. B is the output from the computer - so no wonder I can't here both at the same time with my headphones plugged directly into the maudio box.
<Tooncenator> I believe I understand the need for the external mixer now. That's the only way I'll be able to play back what I've recorded while playing live with on my keyboard. I just hope if I try to record that way, there won't be latency between playback and live keys. I guess if there is, it shouldn't be that hard to shift the new track into the right position.
<holstein> i have an actual knob on the unit
<holstein> all my interfaces have had that.. you can select between live, and computer audio
<holstein> mixing between the 2 in the monitor
<Tooncenator> that's right - i have that too. In fact I used to do that when I was using my PC with windows on it...hmmmm...I should be able to do that theoretcially here then.
<holstein> Tooncenator: it is hardware
<holstein> Tooncenator: it has nothing to do with the OS
<Tooncenator> Right - I've just got think through this. I think I should be able to use the 1/4" inputs on the back of the unit instead of the XLR on the front and fix the issue.
<Tooncenator> Thank goodness my keyboard has both types of output. :)
<Tooncenator> Apparently I need to read up on this maudio box more. lol. I've never tried to use the inputs on the back. So I'm not sure if 1) The guy I both this from was dishonest and the inputs on the back don't work...
<Tooncenator> 2) They work, but they're only like a pass-through channel
<Tooncenator> 3) I just don't know what I'm doing.
<Tooncenator> ...or a combination of the above. lol
<holstein> i try literally all knobs, and buttons, and ins and outs
<Tooncenator> will definitely do that. headed to bed for now. laterz! thanks again (as usual). :)
<holstein> cheers
<Tooncenator> oops....on option 1 that should be "bought" - not "both"
<horpah> Hi everyone :)
<horpah> My first experience with ubuntustudio
<cfhowlett> horpah, welcome.
<horpah> Does anyone have experience with line6 audio interface UX2?
<horpah> and how to connect it to ubuntu?
<horpah> This is low latency four channel audio usb card
<cfhowlett> horpah, doesn't mention linux support ...
#ubuntustudio 2015-05-20
<Tooncenator> holstein - narrowing it down. The 'A' channel on the front of my box corresponds to the monitoring/headphones volume knob. I 'should' be able to use the mix knob to hear live playing versus computer output. Instead computer output is going to the 'B' channel which according to hardware documentation, corresponds to S/PDIF output monitoring.
<Tooncenator> Somehow I've got to figure out how to route the output from the computer to channel A instead of B on my maudio box.
<Tooncenator> Any bets on whether or not their mac contorl panel software for this box will work on linux?
<Tooncenator> ...or Wine + windows version?
<holstein> Tooncenator: what i would do is, literally unplug the unit from the computer
<holstein> track down what inputs go where from there.. remove as much of the variables as possible
<holstein> i would then want to see the device working with the *actual* supported drivers.. promised to work from the manufacturer
<holstein> this would let me see, in fact, first-hand, *if* the device is broken in any way
<holstein> if its broken, then there is no need to fuss around in linux for a few more days/weeks.. you cant "fix" the hardware potential hardware issues in software
#ubuntustudio 2015-05-21
<Guest945> Can someone help me to get 2 monitors working on new graphics card Gigabyte GeForce GTX 960 WindForce OC 4GB on Ubuntu Studio 14.04?
<holstein> maybe, but maybe not
<holstein> Guest945: it will just depend on how well the hardware supports linux
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> Guest945: what i would do is simply look in the menu, and see if any additional drivers for the GPU are suggested.. if they are, then try them, and see if it works, and supports dual head
<holstein> i'll use a nice tool i like when testing.. arandr
<holstein> !info arandr
<ubottu> arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.7.1-1 (vivid), package size 66 kB, installed size 507 kB
<holstein> i'll try most all versions live, and see if one "just magically" supports dual head with the open drivers included in the kernel
<holstein> keep in mind, any ubuntu documentation will be relevant
<Guest945> Thanks for the pointers...
<Tooncenator> holstein - definitely a routing issue as opposed to broken hardware. It worked just fine in Windows - but then again, official drivers were released for Windows - but not for linux. so this may not be workable without magic. :) I'll work on it as you suggested. thanks
<holstein> Tooncenator: cheers..
<Tooncenator> it would be really handy if there was a signal indicator in Qjackctl. lol
<Tooncenator> well I started out by finding the exact path in Qjackctl of the ardour output to my box and headphones. seems logical - it's master/audio_out to playback_. So now I switched back to my keyboard to try and isolate and find the path the audio is getting to my headphones from, and i have literally disconnected everything one at a time in qjackctl, and the audio from the keyboard remains no matter what. The signal is getting to a
<Tooncenator> rdour just fine though...its' so weird.
<Tooncenator> lol...nvrmnd. just realized the keyboard signal i'm hearing is not going through the computer. I'm hearing the audio directly from the maudio box monitoring. Will pick up from there tomorrow.
<horpah> Hello everyone.
<horpah> Where can I find help with annoying graphical glitch on xubuntu studio screen? Which irc channel will be best?
<horpah> Is anyone here? Everyone AFK?
<horpah> Some audio sources have midi in connector in Jack Patchage. some not. How to use this generators which has not midi in?
<horpah> I'm usign jack keyboard
<horpah> aeolus and Foo YX20 working perfectly
<horpah> but Hexter not
<horpah> Hexter have no midi in connector
<horpah> Hello
<horpah> Can anyone help me with connecting virtual midi keyboard to Hexter?
<horpah> In Hexter there is no midi input...
<zequence> horpah: Use vkeyboard
<zequence> It has midi input, but you will need to connect using qjackctl
<zequence> Open qjackctl. See the ALSA tab
<zequence> Sorry. qjacktl -> Connect -> ALSA
<zequence> vkeyboard is in midi utilities in the menu
<horpah> thanks I'll try it
<Tobias_> hi every one
<Tobias_> just updated my system and now my graphics card is running with 100% fan speed all the time, even while booting
<Tobias_> some on who can help me?
<Tobias_> ok thank you
<studio-user837> hello
<studio-user837> roland quad-capture work record in ubuntu 15.04
<studio-user837> &&
<studio-user837> ??
#ubuntustudio 2015-05-22
<leeb> perhaps more of a general question, but is there a way to figure out EXACTLY what graphics driver I should be using for an old NVidia GTX440?
<leeb> running UStudio 14.04.2
<Guest86745> hello
<holstein> leeb: well, ideally, nvidia themselves would let you know that
<holstein> since they may not, i usually go through a process of trying them all
<leeb> yeah, well, there are like 5 different versions
<holstein> yup... likely the open one in use on the live iso
<holstein> leeb: that one is not working for you? have you tried it? why are you moving on from it?
<holstein> what others have you tried? what are they like?
<holstein> usually, i spend the first install with "new" hardware, (new to me) that is not officially promised linux support, by testing the proprietary graphics drivers, if i find the open ones dont do what i need
<holstein> sometimes, i need the drivers for dual head, or 3d.. or the machine just may run cooler/quieter
<rikesh> ld
#ubuntustudio 2015-05-23
<guzman> para que sirve este chat?
<laser> alot of stuff will not load on start up on my asus g55v  / don't think i have the who;e studio package working
<laser> ubutu studio 14.042 lts
<laser> new user name?
<laser> I tried the above /  did not do any thing   bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<laser> I installed earlier and could get no sound to work even with all the online helpso i reinstallled / let me use same name but made me change pc name
#ubuntustudio 2016-05-24
<pasjrwoctx> does anyone know how to create Separate X Screen in ubuntu 16.04
<hazward> Anyone using Bitwig Studio? I'm looking for free brass instruments but I can't find some
<victor_tlm> Greetings good afternoon!
<victor_tlm> Is someone alive over here?
<krytarik> victor_tlm: Hello.
<victor_tlm> hello krytarik!
<victor_tlm> sorry but I need some help here
<krytarik> victor_tlm: Are you going to ask a question then? :)
<victor_tlm> Oh sorry about that X3 I'm just new here
<victor_tlm> Ok here I go... I'm trying to use fluidsynth
<victor_tlm> and finally I learned how to use the midi's channel on and off when you play the file
<victor_tlm> with command 0 7 0 for example you turn the channel 0 to 0, and with 0 7 100 you use it again right?
<victor_tlm> well my question is... I can't find that 7 in all the fluidsynth manual, I found it in internet but only that midi message code
<victor_tlm> uhmmm do you know where can I learn more about those codes?
<krytarik> You'll have to wait for someone else than me on this one.. :P
<victor_tlm> Hahaha don't worry!
<victor_tlm> That's a hard one...
<victor_tlm> I had been researching about this for some time, you know
<krytarik> victor_tlm: Oh also, there is #opensourcemusicians, where you might have better luck right now.
<victor_tlm> oh krytarik!!! never mind friend you gave me good luck
<victor_tlm> look!
<victor_tlm> https://www.midi.org/specifications/item/table-3-control-change-messages-data-bytes-2
<victor_tlm> here they are! thanx a lot man
<krytarik> Hah, glad that it worked out. :P
<victor_tlm> and look I even was wrong
<victor_tlm> the max value there is 127 not 100
<victor_tlm> that sounds logical
<zequence> victor_tlm: Yes, for midi control values, it's always between 0-127, except for bend, which is several thousands (I forget the exact number)
<zequence> Has to do with bits. 8 bits has 256 possible values, and half of that is used for the actual value
<victor_tlm> Ow zequence now I get it... but I have another question... If I wanna start with some channels at volume 0 and some at 127
<victor_tlm> How could I do that? I mean I always have to start the song and then write cc 1 0 7 etc.
<zequence> victor_tlm: I can't give you the exact midi messages for that, but I presume fluid synth is using the standard variant for that
<victor_tlm> Oh yeah it works like that
<zequence> victor_tlm: You need to find the control value for volume, which - isn't that 7?
<victor_tlm> But I'd love to start with some parameters for exmample 3 channels with volume 0
<victor_tlm> or maybe just 8 with volume 0 and the another ones with 127
<zequence> Means you need to send 16 messages for that last one
<victor_tlm> Exactly
<victor_tlm> And automatically
<zequence> Using waht?
<zequence> what*
<victor_tlm> uhmmmm that's my point for example with a signal I don't know pressing a key
<zequence> puredata would be good for that
<victor_tlm> puredata?
<zequence> Yes, let me give you an example in a bit
<victor_tlm> Sure, thank you!
<zequence> You can create your custom interface and control midi stuff in a matter of minutes, once you get over the first threshold
<victor_tlm> Ow... I see
<victor_tlm> And does that one uses sf2 files too?
<victor_tlm> Because I've been searching a lot for really good ones and trying to get another ones and I wouldn't like to lose that work too =/
<zequence> No, it's a graphical programming interface, but it's really to use for this kind of stuff
<zequence> So, it would just be for controlling something in this case
<victor_tlm> I see...
<zequence> victor_tlm: Are you on Ubuntu Studio?
<victor_tlm> Mhm! Why?
<zequence> really easy to use, is what I meant
<victor_tlm> Oh I see I see
<zequence> victor_tlm: If you are, you would have it installed already
<victor_tlm> mhm! I have it!
<zequence> Ok, nice
<victor_tlm> But I had never used it
<zequence> So, I suppose you are using jack for something?
<zequence> Do you use qjackctl?
<victor_tlm> At this moment not really I'm using alsa driver instead
<victor_tlm> You know for better quality I suppose
<zequence> Not better quality, and less options, but no matter
<zequence> You can still use qjackctl to connect ALSA midi interfaces
<victor_tlm> Yup I had done that already too
<zequence> victor_tlm: What are you using to host fluidsynth
<victor_tlm> to host?
<victor_tlm> like what?
<zequence> Well, it's not a gui app. It needs to be hosted by something, like used as a plugin or perhaps with qsynth?
<victor_tlm> Uhmmm nope really I was using my command line
<zequence> Ok, so not sure how that works, but you are starting the whole things somehow, so anyway..
<zequence> Just start puredata, and I'll give you what you need, ok?
<victor_tlm> I did it already
<zequence> So, puredata can do lots of things (audio, midi and even graphics), but right now, we're only interested in midi
<victor_tlm> Mhm!
<zequence> IN the menu, choose "media" -> "alsamidi"
<zequence> This will make puredata use the ALSA midi protocol
<victor_tlm> Done!
<zequence> You can start pd with an option to have this at startup, as well as opening a patch with the right stuff later on, but you'll work that out, I'm sure
<victor_tlm> Yeah don't worry about that
<zequence> Ok, so now, Menu -> "File" -> "New"
<victor_tlm> Mhm!
<zequence> What you see is an empty canvas
<victor_tlm> Ok!
<zequence> So, now, let's add an object which is called "ctlout". Either use the meny -> "Put" -> "Object", and write "ctlout", or use Ctl+1
<victor_tlm> Ok wrote it already
<zequence> Now, as reference, if you need to find help, all you need to do is right click and choose help
<zequence> On the object, you will find help about that object
<zequence> If you right click on the canvas, you will find a list of the standard objects
<victor_tlm> Ooooow I see
<zequence> So, you could, if you want, create an object with arguments, saying which control value it will be using. Like, [ctllout 7]
<zequence> Sorry, not value, but which control
<zequence> And, if you also want to specify the channel, you do [cntlout 7 1], which is control 7 channel 1
<zequence> What you want to initialize stuff right now, is a bang button
<victor_tlm> Mhm...
<zequence> So, create one, but using Menu -> "Bang"
<zequence> Also, let me just explain edit mode.
<zequence> Never mind, I will do that after
<zequence> Ok, so you have a bang?
<victor_tlm> Mhm
<zequence> Btw, to make this simple, let's make sure your ctlout is like this [ctlout 7 1]
<victor_tlm> I did it with channel 0 but yeah
<victor_tlm> is ctlout 7 0
<zequence> There's no channel 0 here. Channel 1 is channel 1, but perhaps 0 is all of them, not sure
<zequence> However, midi values will be 0-127
<victor_tlm> not really in fluidsynth channel 0... well is just channel 0
<victor_tlm> hehehe weird I know but it works like that
<victor_tlm> and we will keep using fluid, right?
<zequence> Ok, so let's create a message. Menu -> "Put" -> "Message"
<victor_tlm> mhm
<zequence> And, add your value into the message. 0 or 127, for example
<victor_tlm> value 0
<victor_tlm> done
<zequence> Then, connect the bang object to the message, and the message to the inlet of [ctlin]
<zequence> Let me show you a pic..
<zequence> https://snag.gy/RsQSZl.jpg
<zequence> Now, let's talk about edit mode
<zequence> While in edit mode, you can't use the bang, so you need to get out of edit mosde
<zequence> In Menu -> "Edit" -> "Edit Mode", or just Ctrl+E
<zequence> Now, you should be able to click the bang
<zequence> Next, you connect puredata to your synth, using qjackctl or something else
<zequence> If you just learn a few other things, you can even create a nice interface only showing buttons, and not the object themselves
<zequence> Even your own application with your own saving mechanism, etc
<zequence> If you were looking for a terminal solution, this could be used for that too. You can start pd without a gui, and load patch, which performs a command with the object [loadbang]
<victor_tlm> uhmmm how do I get the connections?
<victor_tlm> Oh nvm I got it already
<victor_tlm> Done!
<victor_tlm> Thanx
<victor_tlm> I see
<victor_tlm> so... I must use qjackctl then, right?
<zequence> Well, any application that lets you connect ALSA midi applications
<zequence> qjackctl can do that, so does patchage. You can also do it with command line tools
<zequence> There are many options
<zequence> Think you have what you need there, but may be you don't get it right the first time, but then it's just a matter of digging a little bit deeper or changing values
<zequence> Hope you have fun with it!
<zequence> puredata has its' own channel called #dataflow
<zequence> It's actually for other similar applications too, not all them free. Mostly puredata, though
<victor_tlm> I see
<victor_tlm> I'll check it
<victor_tlm> and thanx a lot zequence
<victor_tlm> Now I have a lot of homework to do
<zequence> victor_tlm: Alright. Catch you later
<victor_tlm> Thanx zequence! I'll be coming for another questions soon
<victor_tlm> And thanx for your patiente
<victor_tlm> zequence
<victor_tlm> a last question!
<victor_tlm> do you know how can I send a simple note with fluidsynth?
<zequence> victor_tlm: You mean, to fluidsynth?
<zequence> [makenote]
<victor_tlm> oh with the puredata
<victor_tlm> right?
<zequence> Wait
<zequence> [noteout]
<zequence> Just like [ctlout], but for notes instead
<zequence> Note out for channel 1 would be [noteout 1]
<zequence> The message needs to contain two things, note and velocity
<zequence> So, for example [64 100(
<zequence> If you want a chord, you need multiple messages in one bang, so to speak, and the message would need to look like [64 100, 70 100, 78 100(
<zequence> If you want to do any more advanced stuff, I hilghly recommend going through some youtube tutorials so you get better into using puredata, as well as learning some ideas on how to create your own programs
<zequence> victor_tlm: ^
<victor_tlm> I understand
<victor_tlm> ok ok
<victor_tlm> I'll take a lot of time using pd
<victor_tlm> thanx again zequence
<hispeed67> anybody here familiar with using a camcorder as a webcam?
<studio-darkvenom> hey guys
<studio-darkvenom> running into a issue and wondering if someone is very knowledgeable with ubuntu studio ?
<studio-darkvenom> any one there ?
<krytarik> studio-darkvenom: Hello.  Just ask.
<studio-darkvenom> trying to connect my wifi but after putting in the pass word nothing happens ?
<studio-darkvenom> running through ethernet cable atm
<studio-darkvenom> Any one familiar with this issue ?
<krytarik> studio-darkvenom: You can ask in #ubuntu as well.
<hispeed67> are you connected to the wired portion of the cable modem?
<studio-darkvenom> yes
<studio-darkvenom> #ubuntu
<studio-darkvenom> how do i join #ubuntu
<krytarik> studio-darkvenom: "/join #ubuntu"
#ubuntustudio 2016-05-25
<mds457> hey guys new to studio(oldubuntu user). just setting up a pc with it,love it so far. Problem. integrating dropbox to thunar. I have fixed the missing icon problem. But cant get the integration to work. Cant find a package to install?
<mds457> Tried sudo apt-get install thunar-dropbox-plugin which installed ok, but nothing seems to have changed.
<mds457_> ahh ok right click does bring up dropbox functions.. but the folder icons that indicate their status does not show. not a major drama.. will do for now
<lepine_> hi, everybody
<lepine_> i need help
<studio-user087> ciao a tutti?
<zequence> studio-user087: Hi
<zequence> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<studio-user736> question for you
<studio-user736> i've salvaged three old computers and put ubuntu studio on them. i'm donating them to a makerspace in a local library.
<studio-user736> Because they only have 80gb HDD's, i'd like to install some kind of software that wipes the local drive upon every reboot. Do you guys know of anything like this in the linux repositories?
<OvenWerks> missed them...
<runordie> i lost connection - asked the makerspace question
<runordie> i can be contact on reddit as runordie
<runordie> i appreciate your guys' help
#ubuntustudio 2016-05-26
<draxdeveloper> hello, my ubuntu is random frezzing, i donwload others desktops so i don't know if the problem lies there and how to solve
<draxdeveloper> it's a fresh istallation, so i can reinstall, but i don't want :( i like ubuntu studio packges and configurations because i will work with multmedia, but i preffer kde, but i installed gnome and unity to test how the are
<zequence> Random freezes sound like a problem with RAM or the GPU
<studio-user222> I have tried googling to no success how i might acheive wiping the local hard drive upon reboot. Trying to setup computers for a library and avoid users filling up the drive.
<OvenWerks> studio-user222: I have to run right now, but should be back later. It seems a script in /etc/rc.local would do what you want.
<studio-user222> thanks OvenWerks, I'll stay online in case you come back. I'm not real savvy and writing scripts or linux in general.
<studio-user222> Am just trying to help share access to computers.
<krytarik> studio-user222: Would the Guest session be an option?
<studio-user222> good idea, i'll look into if that is an option.
#ubuntustudio 2016-05-27
<streetwitch> I can't get the internal mic on my laptop to work in ubuntu studio
<streetwitch> Can anyone assist?
<streetwitch> Can anyone direct me to help from a person / site / anywhere so I can get my microphone working in ubuntu studio?
<streetwitch> I need help getting my mic to work
<studio-user010> hello
<studio-user010> hay alguien aqui
<studio-user010> que hable español
<studio-user010> esta es mi primera vez en un foro y en linux
<studio-user010> alguien me podria dar unos consejos
<studio-user010> ??????
<studio-user010> hola
<zequence> studio-user010: !es
<zequence> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<zequence> You are welcome to stay here too. Unfortunately, we don't have a Spanish Ubuntu Studio channel
<studio-user010> ok gracias
<studio-user010> compañero
<studio-user010> soy un programador pero solo en visual
<studio-user010> studio
<studio-user010> y quiera saber como poder contactar a un programador en linux
<studio-user010> para que me eseñe el lenguaje en gambas3.5
<studio-user010> estoy en un proyecto sobre un dron
<sakrecoer> studio-user010: http://www.lawebdelprogramador.com/cursos/Gambas/index1.html
<studio-user010> y busco un lenguaje de programacion libre como lo es linux
<sakrecoer> studio-user010: intenta hablar con la persona qui hiso este tutrial tambien: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNyhO_nQqok
<studio-user010> gracias por el link sakrecoer
<sakrecoer> siento que no te podre ayudar mas, que es la primera vez que escucho el nombre "gambas" a fuera de un restaurante :)
<studio-user010> 8D
<sakrecoer> igual, pregunat en #ubuntu-es ;)
<studio-user010> gracias
<studio-user010> alla voy
<streetwitch> My microphone refuses to work in ubuntu studio.  I've been trying all the fixes on the web but none of them have worked.  Could anyone give me some help on this issue?
#ubuntustudio 2016-05-28
<studio-userMaglu> Hello , is the first time for my use irc. Sorry for my english. One cuestion. After fresh installer Ubuntu Studio 16.04 how thing after installin. Ubuntu restricted extras?, videolan? xorg? etc. My question is referent a is the same or Ubuntu 16.04 or Xubuntu 16.04 . Thanks ??
<studio-userMaglu> I can not find anything like ubuntu studio or specific to the Internet, and quisera know that steps can be essential , in addition to updating system, language , do an update and an upgrade . You need to do as Ubuntu or Xubuntu . I mean install ubuntu restricted , x - org, videolan , h264 , etc ?
<studio-userMaglu> on the other hand , I would like to collaborate with a video explaining to do after installing Ubuntu Studio 16.04 . It is my main system and auqneu am newbie , I collaborate as a translation, or from my blog queiro spread this good work that you do. Thank you very much
<GridCube> :D hi
<studio-userMaglu> hi
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> hi :D i made a poor attempt at a podcast
<studio-userMaglu> ok
<studio-userMaglu> y?
<GridCube> y que me gustaria que alguien que sepa de audio me de un comentario para ver como puedo mejorar P:
<GridCube> wait, english channel
<GridCube> and i'd like that anyone who knows about audio gives me a pointers on what to improve
<GridCube> can i share the link to it?
<krytarik> GridCube: Sure.  And hi there. :)
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> hi
<GridCube> https://soundcloud.com/user-473449969/s01e01-city-of-blades-english-gridreads
<krytarik> (But someone else than me would be the one.)
<GridCube> 'tsk
<GridCube> P: is ok krytarik
<GridCube> im happy if anyone gives it just a second
<GridCube> can't ask more than that :D this is just a project of mine to do something
<GridCube> nothing serious
<studio-userMaglu> Well, I think anyone is going to answer me , ok , no problem , I will continue my search . I thought that being the first time someone would respond to any suggestions about what to do after installing ubuntu studio . Still, thank you very much for everything.
<studio-userMaglu> bay
<sakrecoer> GridCube: nice work. you could try a little de-esser. Your accent diserves a strong "sss" sound, but it could be softer on the ear. try the calf one ;)
<sakrecoer> GridCube: commenting the sound. i haven't yet had time to listen to the hole content.
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> thanks!
<GridCube> i cant find any de-esser on audacity i guess
<OvenWerks> GridCube: multiband compressor?
<GridCube> im reading a thread and says :
<GridCube> Effect > Equalization or Effect > Low Pass Filter to mitigate the higher
<GridCube> frequencies in the sibilants, which will help. Effect > Hard Limiter might also
<GridCube> help if the sibilants are much louder than the surrounding audio.
<GridCube> ill see into those in the future
<olinuxx> there is another desser in the tap-plugins if I remember correctly
<olinuxx> yep http://tap-plugins.sourceforge.net/ladspa/deesser.html
<kebbanalex> Hello!
<kebbanalex> Currently installing studio
#ubuntustudio 2016-05-29
<GridCube> hey, perfect olinuxx :D now i have a plugin that does deessing
<olinuxx> sweet
<studio-user181> Hi
<studio-user181> my external sound card is not getting detected.. Creative sound blaster..
<studio-user181> even though pulse audio control says SB X-fi analog stereo.. as output port
<sakrecoer> studio-user181: what are you trying to do?
<alexandre__> bonsoir Je suis nouvel utilisateur de pitiwi pour le montage video et je ne sais pas modifier un titre déjà créé. Un peu d'aide svp Merci !
<krytarik> !fr | alexandre__
<ubottu> alexandre__: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<alexandre__> Ok
<alexandre__> Thanks
#ubuntustudio 2017-05-22
<Maynard> Hello all
<Maynard> So I have my .iso but choosing the different bootable usb programs has left me REPEATEDLY with grub2(?) not found or casper/linuz/efi not found
<Maynard> I am SEMI computer savvy btw.  I am comfortable in terminal usage.  mostly copy/paste though.
<Maynard> btw it's 16.04.1 so there is no disk utilities, or the typical answers since it's not gnome. It's xfce or xcfe.... whichever.
<Maynard> I was reading unetbootin causes the grub fail and pendrive (I think )was the casper not found one.
<OvenWerks> Maynard: I have been using dd if=iso_file of=/dev/sd* (* = whatever the USB stick is)
<OvenWerks> Maynard: the computer has to be able to boot from usb sticks of course :) strange I should have to say that as I think they all have for around 10 years, but I do have a machine that requires a DVD
<OvenWerks> (dd requires sudo to run probably)
<Maynard> no I have built this before on this system.  I do have a black spot right where your answer is.... in terminal just type dd if=iso_file of/dev/sdb or do I use the full sdb1 ?
<Maynard> I have sudo
<OvenWerks> sdb
<Maynard> and no need for the full .iso name?
<OvenWerks> Warning, this will make your first partition on the usb stick the size of the iso
<OvenWerks> ya the whole iso file name
<Maynard> this is where I get lost.....
<Maynard> I know in thte future updates will need more space
<OvenWerks> After you have installed the iso to your hard drive you may wish to reformat the usb stick if you want to use it for other things.
<OvenWerks> That doesn't matter, because the dd will print the size of the new iso
<OvenWerks> *the next dd
<Maynard> I typically prefer an apt (?) to automatically do this but all have failed so far
<Maynard> and dd means what?
<OvenWerks> I have not used an upgrade for a long time
<Maynard> sorry....
<OvenWerks> man dd
<OvenWerks>  :)
<OvenWerks> dd is a direct raw copy
<OvenWerks> I don't remember off hand why it was originally called dd
<Maynard> I want to keep the .iso intact and able to update. it's a mere 4Gb but I use it on several comp. to easily make ubuntu for others
<OvenWerks> so no problem then
<Maynard> so you mean updates will make a new ddd?
<Maynard> dd
<OvenWerks> no, the iso will be different sizes from release to release. dd doesn't care so long as the total size of the usb stick is less than the iso size
<OvenWerks> dd is a raw write to the usb stick without regard for partition tables
<OvenWerks> So it effectively makes it's own partition
<Maynard> so mine would read " dd if=ubuntustudio-16.04.1-dvd-amd.iso of dev/sdb " exactly as I typed then?
<OvenWerks> I think it is amd64 not amd
<Maynard> Roger...never understood dd before. So since it's 4Gb and only 2.6 for iso then it'll just keep adding when I update
<Maynard> ?
<OvenWerks> and I think it should be 16.04.2 by now unless you have an older iso.
<Maynard> correct amd64.iso
<OvenWerks> dd if=ubuntustudio-16.04.1-dvd-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb
<Maynard> For some reason transmission said 16.04.2 was not suported by tracker
<Maynard> exactly as written?
<OvenWerks> ok
<Maynard> as you wrote
<OvenWerks> I think so... assuming the file is right :)
<Maynard> I was dbl checking as we were chatting
<OvenWerks> it will take a while and does not give any indication of activity
<Maynard> unless you mean as long as it's not corrupt or not 100%
<Maynard> ok
<OvenWerks> Ya once it is finished it tells you blocks in and blocks out. they should be the ssame number.
<Maynard> So I'll just leave it and the usual pop-up to restart will come up when its done?
<Maynard> OK ok.... I've noticed before the block sizes were different sometimes.
<OvenWerks> after that you have to boot with the usb stick in. the dd just writes the stick
<Maynard> both sticks are in.
<Maynard> I use a 128 as my HD and the 4 as my back up so I don't need to re-download the iso
<Maynard> LMAO this thing is a Frankenstein. It's from 2006 but hangs with all but the newer gaming laptops
<Maynard> swapped RAM etc etc
<Maynard> OK so I would write the dd with both in and then shutdown, then only the 4Gb?
<Maynard> stupid question.
<Maynard> the iso is on the 128 Gb
<OvenWerks> Assuming you wrote the 4 G that is the one you want to boot from
<Maynard> I'm just starting from scratch cause of all the problems
<OvenWerks> I'm confused
<OvenWerks> I would think you are installing to the 128?
<Maynard> I'm writing from the 128 to the 4G only to turn around and fresh install onto the 4G as a bootable usb.
<Maynard> That better explained lol
<Maynard> I will install to the 128 but I want the 4 intact as bootable
<OvenWerks> ok, I am not sure if that will work, I think an install is around 8g
<Maynard> Correct. the iso will be a bootable and only 2.6 but the installed one on the 128 WILL be 8ish.  As you said.
<Maynard> I BARELY made a work around on the 128 so that's why I'm starting the iso from the start cause something happened in the iso to bootable usb part.  Many times with many programs
<OvenWerks> I remember trying to install to a 32g usb stick before, but don't remember the details. No swap though.
<Maynard> So sounds like the dd will try to install not make a bootable usb of the 2.6 G.  Do I have that right?
<OvenWerks> it should make a bootable iso
<OvenWerks> should boot the same as a dvd with the same iso on it
<OvenWerks> it is the differentce between writing an iso to a device and installing the system to a device.
<Maynard> Yeah I did the 32Gb once but every time I mess with swap it crashes everything so now I use the 32 as backup for files.  There is no HDD in here. I need a new PC.
<OvenWerks> The iso will run as it's own install, but you have to manually mount a writable partition to save anything. The iso is not persistant
<Maynard> Sweet that's what I want. Everything is backed on the 32G and the bootable will be the 4 and then I'll install onto the 128.
<Maynard> I told you Frankenstein.
<OvenWerks> I have done some odd things in my time...
<Maynard> I've never done this in terminal before and it wasn't a persistent, but I could always remember what extras I added and just did it the long way.
<Maynard> I read making a persistent one and I hate doing partitions.... I always fuck it up.
<Maynard> oops
<Maynard> I even tried Gparted
<Maynard> Kden(?)
<Maynard> etc
<Maynard> Thank you for your patience.  Dare I even ask how to use the other 1G on the small one to use as the persistent partition?
<Maynard> LOL or do I just do this and let you get to someone else?
<Maynard> Cause it WOULD be nice to keep all my extra pkgs there but since I know them if it's complicated I'll just rebuild when I wanna fresh install.
<Maynard> Could I do the dd thing then use Gparted to make a 1G partition?
<Maynard> Or once I do that in terminal there is no changing the usb with another partition?
<Maynard> Did I lose you or are you banging your head on the desk?
<Maynard> Just answer the 2 ?s before the head banging one and I'll leave you alone.
<Maynard> no?
<Maynard> S***bags!  Here's what I get:  dd if=ubuntustudio-16.04.1-dvd-amd64.iso of dev/sdb dd: unrecognized operand ‘of’ Try 'dd --help' for more information.
<OvenWerks> Maynard: of=/dev/sdb
<OvenWerks> Maynard: you are missing both the = and the /before dev
<Maynard> ok
<Maynard> no such file now
<Maynard> arrrrrrrrgh
<Maynard> unetbootin it is...............I HATE it when I cannot figure out what seems a simple thing to do
<studio-user823> i installed windows swtich on ubuntu and my system blocked everything, i had to reinstall my OS
<studio-user823> anybody knows how could have  been better to uninstall that program and clean my system
<djzu> Hi there! I badly need help for running Xpra under Ubuntu Studio. Indeed a simple: apt install xpra; xpra start; xpra attach; will fail (core dumped) on Ubuntu Studio while it is working with Ubuntu or Xubuntu. If not Xfce, who is involved in this crash?
<djzu> Hi jbermudes! I badly need help for running Xpra under Ubuntu Studio. Indeed a simple: apt install xpra; xpra start; xpra attach; will fail (core dumped) on Ubuntu Studio while it is working with Ubuntu or Xubuntu. If not Xfce, who is involved in this crash?
<OvenWerks> djzu: have you tried ssh -Y?
<djzu> @OvenWerks: actually from another machine it is working but not from the local machine
<OvenWerks> djzu: it may be better to ask in #xubuntu as they have the same desktop and the ear of some of the xfce devs
<OvenWerks> I have only used ssh -Y and VNC myself
<djzu> OvenWerks: I tried to replicate installing ubuntu xubuntu and ubuntu-studio on virtual machine and the problem is only on ubuntu studio not xubuntu
<OvenWerks> Interesting.
<OvenWerks> There is a possibility that it is either xfce settings that differe slightly or more likely that it is a kernel difference
<djzu> is the kernel different from xubuntu?
<OvenWerks> It is possible to install the generic kernel on top of Studio and run that and see if that makes any difference
<OvenWerks> Yes xubuntu uses the standard generic kernel, Studio uses the lowlatency kernel.
<djzu> I tried to install the lowlatency kernel on top of regular ubuntu and the problem did not appear
<djzu> I'll try to install the lowlatency kernel on xubuntu this time to see if there is an difference
<OvenWerks> You also have to make sure the lowlatency kernel is running :)  uname -a will tell you
<djzu> yes I made sure of that
<OvenWerks> OK
<djzu> If not Xfec, if not lowlatency kernel, who can be the culprit?
<djzu> OvenWrks: you also said about xfce settings that might differe, can you tell more about that?
<OvenWerks> setting->window manager tweaks->compositor  comes to mind
<OvenWerks> (though I don't htink we do different)
<OvenWerks> also settings->window manager->style->theme may be different
<djzu> well running Xpra from fresh Ubuntu inside virtual machine works but throw a warning about a possible bug with 'compiz'.
<OvenWerks> I don't use the default theme so I don't know what it should be :) I use Moheli because I resize windows often
<djzu> The error is a segmentation fault, do you think a theme can be involved?
<OvenWerks> Moheli both has better indication of which window has focus (different title colour) and the frame is wider so it is easier to grab the sides.
<OvenWerks> themes are quite invasive
<OvenWerks> So yes a theme can do things like that
<djzu> interesting
<OvenWerks> A theme touches almost everything about the window.
<OvenWerks> A theme has code in it
<djzu> then the ubuntu studio theme could be involved
<OvenWerks> So a gtk2 theme can break a wm running gtk3
<djzu> the xpra client is gtk2
<OvenWerks> I think most of the DEs (aside from KDE) are already gtk3
<OvenWerks> But quite honestly this is getting way outside anything I know about.
<djzu> I switched to Moheli theme but the problem is still there
<djzu> I'm afraid I'll have to forget about Ubuntu Studio and start from scratch
<OvenWerks> you can start from xubuntu and install Studio meta packages to get the same Applications
<OvenWerks> Don't install the ubuntustudio-desktop packages though
<djzu> yes I know but that's pain since I already have a working setup for music that I'll have to screw and start over
<djzu> btw, I just installed ubuntustudio-desktop packages to a fresh Xubuntu in virtual machine and still Xpra was working
<OvenWerks> Is it one particular application then?
<OvenWerks> Or does it crash when nothing is open too?
<djzu>  Xpra is an open-source multi-platform persistent remote display server and client for forwarding applications and desktop screens.  It gives you remote access to individual applications or full desktops. On X11, it is also known as screen for X11: it allows you to run programs, usually on a remote host, direct their display to your local machine, and then to disconnect from these programs and reconnect from the same or another m
<djzu> it is about Xorg, X11, Xfvb, Xdummy
<djzu> xpra start; xpra attach; will fail. no application involved
<OvenWerks> I don't know. Maybe someone else might if when they are around. Most people are close to utc or a couple hours before utc
<djzu> Thanks for your input
<OvenWerks> np
#ubuntustudio 2017-05-23
<BAD_COMMAND> Hello everyone!
<ubuntu-studio> yes
#ubuntustudio 2017-05-24
<studio-user008> hello i am really disturbed because it just don`t give any sound from my computer since I installed ubuntu. Please help...
<exxxit> hello everyone I have a ubuntustudio machine but I cant get sound from the speakers nor headphones can I get any info here on where to look for help solving this issue? thanks
<elky> exxxit: there's not many people here and i'm not using ubuntustudio so i can't help, but you could ask on askubuntu.com maybe
<exxxit> thanks elky
<tedthetrumpet> quick question: how do I prevent windows from maximizing when near the top edge? this is on 17.04. tia
<tedthetrumpet> ok, there's no-one here I guess. I'll try somewhere else, tx
<studio-user732> hello, i was wondering if anyone knew how to get hbogo to work
<YoJimmy> Opinions desired: What's the best FOSS midi piano for Linux one can get? Is there a stageworthy soundfont for FluidSynth out there?
#ubuntustudio 2017-05-25
<OvenWerks> YoJimmy: this is not the best place to ask :)
<OvenWerks> YoJimmy: #opensourcemusicians or #ardour have lots of people with opinions
<studio-user244> hi
#ubuntustudio 2017-05-27
<pikselprojekt> Hello, I've got problem and I was wondering is there a solution waht don't take to much time and will work correctly with my newest version of Ubuntu Studio. I neet to install old Inkscape 4.8.5! Anyone?
<georgeowell> compile it from source?
<tim_> Hi. I'm having trouble playing any videos in Firefox or Opera. How can I correctly install Flash? TIA.
<OvenWerks> playing videos from firefox has worked out of the box for me.
<OvenWerks> you might want to ask on #xubuntu or #ubuntu too as there are a lot more people there
<tim_> Thanks.
#ubuntustudio 2017-05-28
<studio-user246> Hi there, first time user. Anybody here?
<studio-user246> ?
<armin_> ich wollt hier bloß musik bearbeiten
<armin_> was läd mir ubuntu hier fürn scheiss runter
<armin_> ich wollt ein gitarrensolo von mir etwas bearbeitenund hall hinzufügen... anstatt dasman ein musik programm bekommt mit paar drehknöpfen.... kommt hier son mist bei raus
<sambagirl> afternoon. my touchscreen functionality doesn't work at all. it was working in the past, any ideas?
#ubuntustudio 2018-05-21
<RichardS> hi
<RichardS> i've been using this distro the 18.04 for about it week now. it rocks.  even android studio runs well.
<RichardS> my mom gave me an old sony vaio to try to get to work and i put this distro on it.
<RichardS> 2GB ram and its still very fast.  the vaio has room for 2 more gb ram according to the diagnostics in memtest.
<RichardS> this one also needs a new battery but those are inexpensive.
<studio-user546> hello
<steve> new ubuntu user sends greetings to all
<kalebris_> greetings steve
<kalebris_> admitting is the first step :):)
<faahiero> hi guys! good night!
<aloo_shu> afaik the highest supported ardour version in ubuntu is 4.6
<aloo_shu> I can see why want wants to void the buggy 5 series
<aloo_shu> *avoid
<aloo_shu> but why noth 4.7, the latest release in the 4 series?
<aloo_shu> *why one wants
<aloo_shu> omg, my concentration for writing english seems at 0
<ErichEickmeyer> 18.04 has 5.12.
<aloo_shu> oh has it?
<aloo_shu> I had done a pkg search, ErichEickmeyer and not found anything higher than 4.6, might have tried a week to early, let's repeat
<aloo_shu> anyway, I still would like to know why the choice for 16.04 stayed at 4.6, not 4.7 - I am trying to put an environment with a "old but stable" philosophy together, that's why I'd be interested to know the reasons
<ErichEickmeyer> It hasn't been backported. Ubuntu takes a "frozen repo" approach, and the newer software is found in newer versions of the OS. This is for the "old but stable" philosophy, yes. Our users that want the latest and greatest typically upgrade to the latest version of the OS, which as of a month ago was 18.04.
<ErichEickmeyer> aloo_shu: You're not going to find 5.12 in any Ubuntu repo older than 18.04.
<ErichEickmeyer> Much of our software also comes from a snapshot sync from Debian, so there's that too.
<ErichEickmeyer> OvenWerks: Do you have any better explanation for 16.04 being held at 4.6 instead of 4.7?
<aloo_shu> just found out
<aloo_shu> so there is no other reason that xenial stops at 4.6 than that this was the moment when the repos got 'frozen'?
<ErichEickmeyer> Pretty much, and that 4.7 was never backported.
<aloo_shu> related: does anybody (apart from falktx/kxstudio) do inofficial backporting?
<ErichEickmeyer> That's something we're looking into, much like how Kubuntu unofficially backports using a PPA.
<OvenWerks> there is a 5.0 for 15.04
<aloo_shu> 15.04 was great
<ErichEickmeyer> So, therefore, shouldn't 5.x be in 16.04?
<aloo_shu> the only 'odd' one I tried
<OvenWerks> fingers moved... 16.04
<ErichEickmeyer> Ah.
<aloo_shu> but ardour did a mad run of features over bugfixes in the 5 series
<OvenWerks> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-dev/+archive/ubuntu/dev-testing
<OvenWerks> that is not true. there were thousands of bug fixes through the 5.* series
<OvenWerks> Ardour devs in general invite people to not use the 4.* series because of bugs
<aloo_shu> e.g. there was a bug of crash when c & p ing regions that didn't get fixed until 5.9 or 5.10
<OvenWerks> 18.04 has 5.12
#ubuntustudio 2018-05-22
<aloo_shu> I was just told
<OvenWerks> Ubuntustudio has not had the manpower to keep backs up to date.
<aloo_shu> I have 5.12 in other versions, i.e. AVLinux and Xenial+kxstudio
<aloo_shu> OvenWerks: yep, I've read it on the ubuntustudio blog
<aloo_shu> ardour devs in general do not invite ppl to use anything then the newest stable obtained from them, not a distro - unless they want to test and/or compile
<OvenWerks> That only makes sense considering they don't fix old releases, the fix is in the new release
<ErichEickmeyer> aloo_shu: If you would like to help by keeping packages up-to-date, we could use the help. :)
<aloo_shu> in my experience, bugs come in in the same measure as they are getting fixed, with end-of-series releases maybe having slighly better maturity
<OvenWerks> I would agree that 6.0 might be a release to avoid.
<aloo_shu> I'd love to, but live in a solar household w/ only hours worth of energy in the batts, and I am hard pressed to keep my music recording going with all the updates, things like ardour 5 eating up older ardour's session files without prompting (ardour 4 at least made backups)
<OvenWerks> I did not have that problem, my old sessions were kept and I was told that they were renamed.
<aloo_shu> 4 did that, maybe early 5s, too
<aloo_shu> but latter 5s didn't even bother, afaik - rgareus recommended me to back up manually
<aloo_shu> what would be seriously interesting would be digging into the sources for versions that do not get released, namely the ones that serve as a basis for mixbus releases - I think the mix of features vs. stability is way more conservative there
<aloo_shu> there are many other ways in which ardour simply galloped off - the NON-DAW for instance had gone out of its way to implement ardour 3 session import, somebody wrote a working OSC remote FLOSS app , ardroid - all of it got obsoleted
<aloo_shu> the 5.12 's I currently use do randomly (cannot clearly reproduce) hang or crash when using the pitch shift feature (mixbus does it fine)
<aloo_shu> last thing that happened was that ardour took the entire session folder with it when I had to kill -9 it.
<aloo_shu> what happens more regularly is that the automatic session backup at 2m intervals hasn't happened <-- long standing
<aloo_shu> another 5 series specific one is changes in the track playlists not reflecting in the gui, i.e. typically pasted regions, duplicated track content etc. not showing, but playing - saving and restarting fixes that
<aloo_shu> now you might think why's the guy ranting, but by #ardour, anything not bought-by-donation/subscription from them is not their business
<OvenWerks> true but the 5.12 in Studio is pretty much the same.
<OvenWerks> generally one can get help on the #ardour channel for "how to" questions no matter hwere the application came from.
<aloo_shu> I had too much one day and dropped it from my auto-join list
<aloo_shu> I roughly do know 'how to'
<aloo_shu> and I've painstakingly helped people to build offline manuals
<aloo_shu> the problem is that ardour whimsically changes 'how to'
<aloo_shu> I'd rather have them make a thing that works and doesn't change, than amiably getting the changes explained after another frustrating 2 hours of no headway made in my creative process
<vlt> Hi all! On the weekend I used a fresh Ubuntu Studio 18.04 to play a linuxsampler instrument with a jack buffer size of 128 samples (2.9 ms) and had one instance of jack_mixer running for one mic.
<vlt> I averaged around 1 xrun in 3 minutes.
<vlt> I'd like to make that more robust. What can I do to reduce xruns? What on the system could be disturbing the processes needed for audio?
<SlidingHorn> Do I need to do anything special to use NVENC encoding with OBS-studio?  According to its log files it says "NVENC Supported" - does that mean it's checked to see if everything it needs is available?
<studio-user660> JOIN
<OvenWerks> vlt: need more info. what kind of audio interface are you using?
<OvenWerks> is it USB or internal?
<ErichEickmeyer> OvenWerks: He went to #jack and got his answer.
<vlt> OvenWerks: The audio device (also handling MIDI) is a Native Instruments KA 6 (USB).
<vlt> OvenWerks: And yes, I got some great advice from #jack and try to optimize my setup.#
<ErichEickmeyer> SlidingHorn: I haven't played around with OBS enough. I really should as live video production is part of my job. I know my co-worker has.
<studio-user493> is my hardware out of date or the new ubuntu studio keeps crashing?
<studio-user493> 18.04 is what i installed
<studio-user493> 18.10*
#ubuntustudio 2018-05-23
<SlidingHorn> studio-user493: 18.10 is a development version that just opened.  It is not recommended for regular use at this time
<studio-user493> i see
#ubuntustudio 2018-05-24
<studio-user159> he notado que en modo de recuperación no puede activar la red y por tanto no se pueden reparar paquetes rotos
<krytarik> !es | studio-user159
<ubottu> studio-user159: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<studio-user821> In recovery mode it does not load the network in Ubuntu Studio Bionic and it hangs up until you press control + c. Therefore it does not allow to repair damaged packages and updates.
<studio-user821> this happened in the latest updates that also caused the network connection and battery level gadget to be disabled
<studio-user821> These things have emerged as consequences of the latest updates
#ubuntustudio 2018-05-26
<koukouzele> Say, has anyone had trouble running yoshimi on 18.04?
<ErichEickmeyer> koukouzele: Are you haveing trouble?
 * ErichEickmeyer hasn't
<ErichEickmeyer> as in, haven't ever tried it.
<koukouzele> Yeah, Erich, i am.  Starting from the terminal, i'm told a few errors, such as missing history file, missing bank file.  the gui is unresponsive, too.
<ErichEickmeyer> Have you run it before succssfully?
<koukouzele> On 16.04 i have.  Just not on 18.04.  Neither the repo version or the source compile worked.
<ErichEickmeyer> Did you upgrade to 18.04 from 16.04?
<koukouzele> Nah.  This is a fresh install on a completely different computer.
<ErichEickmeyer> Hmmm....
<koukouzele> Understood.  And if i keep scratching my head like this, i'll lose the rest of my hair.
<ErichEickmeyer> Did you try deleting any config or cache files and try the app again?
<koukouzele> Not since the source compile.  When removing the repo version, i use the --purge switch to delete all such files.
<ErichEickmeyer> Unfortunately, that doesn't always work. It deletes system config files, but not config files in your home directory. Try searching ~/.config and ~/.cache for anything related to yoshimi.
<koukouzele> Got it.  Nothing in ~/.cache.  The yoshimi directory in ~/.config contains only presets.  Nothing says yoshimi.config, and the program was looking for that.
<OvenWerks> It looks like it is trying to connect to the wrong ports
<ErichEickmeyer> In that case, it looks like you found a bug. Since you compiled from source, I recommend filing it directly with the developer.
<OvenWerks> Cannot connect yoshimi:left to jack port a2j:Midi Through [14] (playback): Midi
<OvenWerks> connecting audio out to midi in should fail all right
<koukouzele> OvenWerks:  Are you starting it, right now, yourself?
<OvenWerks> Ya, that is the line I got.
<OvenWerks> yoshimi:left would be audio out and a2janything is midi
<koukouzele> Well, i've got an early start, tomorrow, so it's time to throw in the towel for the night.  i'll file a bug, tomorrow.  Thanks for the help!  It's such a pretty synth.
<koukouzele> Oh, and killall yoshimi won't erase the gui, either.
<ErichEickmeyer> koukouzele: Sorry we couldn't be more help. Definitely a bug at the developer level.
<OvenWerks> I don't get a gui.
<koukouzele> Erich:  No worries.  i like the learning curve.  OvenWerks:  Do you start without a gui?
<OvenWerks> ZynAddSubFX works.
<koukouzele> Yes, i did try that one.
<OvenWerks> (one is a fork of the other)
<koukouzele> Yoshimi retains the older gui, but i do remember the fork.
<OvenWerks> 18.04 still doesn't seem to have ZynAddSubFX new GUI.
<RoyK_Heime724> THIS IS AN EMERGENCY NOTICE THIS IS NOT SPAM: THIS NOTICE IS CURRENTLY GOING OUT TO ALL CHANNELS THROUGH THE FREENODE EMERGENCY NOTIFICATION SYSTEM: GRUMBLE HAS INADVERTENTLY NOT RESET THE FREENODE SECURITY PASSWORD CAUSING A BREAK IN FREENODE SECURITY WHERE ALL PASSWORDS HAVE BEEN RELEASED. PLEASE SEE GRUMLE IN #FREENODE FOR INFORMATION ON HOW TO SECURE YOUR ACCOUNT!!
<RoyK_Heime724> PulseAsio DalekSec NoteOn kalebris georgeowell Hobbyboy ubot9 YoJimmy trebmuh Jan\5679 OvenWerks Unit193 udoprog BionicMac ctmartin lukaprincic[m] kspencer ErichEickmeyer MaynardWaters nasedil_genio[m] el ubottu sakrecoe1 CaTeGoRe bengan vlt eylul ren0v0 ctmartin|znc ubuntulog Metacity
<PulseAsio> haveibeenpwnedonirc.com
<cfhowlett> errrrrrrrr, what?
<studio-user361> hi
<nikadimus> could anyone tell me the Ubuntu alternative to the MS Terminal font is?
<d4klutz> hey all.. i have a quick question on hardware support
<d4klutz> does 18.04 support ryzen platform?
<d4klutz> i have a ryzen 5 1600
<tsimonq2> I heard y'all need packaging help?
<Unit193> Wrong chan, bud.
<tsimonq2> Ahn
<tsimonq2> *Ah.
<Unit193> tsimonq2: You'll want -devel, though they were in a meeting.  It recently finished so now might be a good time as they'll likely still be around.
<OvenWerks> try #ubuntustudio-devel
<tsimonq2> OK
#ubuntustudio 2018-05-27
<sirriffsalothp> https://soundcloud.com/user-740866226/steading-out-to-sea
<sirriffsalothp> Song made with ubuntustudio and kxstudio, cheers for all the work you put into it, hope it does it justice.
<OvenWerks> ubuntu MATE does not by default come with lowlatency and certainly just installing lowlatency does not mean that is what will boot by default dunnery.
<OvenWerks> opps wrong channel...
<studio-user932> Good afternoon
<studio-user932> I've just attempted to install ubuntustudio 18.04 and I'm left with a blank screen after rebooting.
<studio-user932> I've done most of the standard checking - the DVD download was properly checksummed - the machine previously booted with the DVD - but I wasn't able to log in.
<studio-user932> I've booted a usb stick with Xubuntu - and that seems to boot fine.
<studio-user932> Since no one is on and the chat is being logged - I'll just leave this here for your information:
<studio-user932> Hardware: Dell Vostro 200 with upgraded BIOS, dual core intel processor at 3.0 Ghz, 8 gigs of DDR2 ram, Diamond sound card, Nvidia gt 630 vidia card - unable to boot after installing onto a hard drive - 320 gig WD SATA - Ubuntu Studio 18.04 64 bit
<mdc> hey just wondering, is there a way to financially contribute to the development of Ubuntu Studio?
<OvenWerks> mdc: I don't think so.
<mdc> darn....I'd be willing to chip in some to help with expanding the team and stuff
<OvenWerks> the whole team are  volonteers
#ubuntustudio 2019-05-20
<studio-user163> Hello,  the Tunderbolt 3 no worked on ubuntu studio 18.04, have install bolt and bolt debug but my soundcard in not found, help me please, have realy need of this fonction beacause I receive artists in 3 day Thanks Matthieu,
<m_ad[m]> check in Software & Updates to see if it finds Additional Drivers. If not i'm not able to help any further since i'm not familiar with Thunderbolt at all.
<OvenWerks> studio-user163: looking at: https://thunderbolttechnology.net/blog/thunderbolt-3-usb-c-does-it-all I see lots about video and so far nothing about audio... I'm confused. Do you have more details?
<m_ad[m]> i said to look in Software & Updates on your Ubuntu Studio install, there's a tab with Additional Drivers which checks for missing drivers that might need to be installed
<studio-user163>  Thanks for your answer, well I know there is a procedure to execute with boltd (form deaemon) but I start on linux and I'm lost..
<m_ad[m]> did you check Software & Updates for additional drivers yet or not?
<studio-user163> yes i come to do Thanks but, my souncard always no work,   was related to intel and intel and the creator of thunderbolt so his must have a link
<OvenWerks> you have a thunderbolt audio device?
<studio-user163> yes  y  have
<studio-user163> is discrete 4 from antelope
<OvenWerks> alsa for thunderbolt is still very early days.
<studio-user163>  too early ?
<m_ad[m]> it's still in it's early stages of development is what OvenWerks meant i guess
<OvenWerks> I don't know to be honest.
<studio-user163> Ok thanks for all we are cool :)
<OvenWerks> It does seem to have a USB port have you tried that
<studio-user163> yes USB Port worked but have too more latency
<OvenWerks> How much is too much?
<OvenWerks> USB2 has enough speed to have reasonable latency for pretty much any use even with 32 channels
<studio-user163> realy ? in MAO  he says to himself than beyond to 10 ms latency not is good, and my i am at 23ms..
<OvenWerks> you should be able to get 5ish ms
<OvenWerks> ya 23 is too high.
<OvenWerks> at about 20 ms my playing as a bass player suffers.
<OvenWerks> (timing wise)
<OvenWerks> This only true for live use as a guitar effect or synth (though for synth use it can be a bit higher)
<studio-user163> haha normal,
<OvenWerks> for recording with proper monitoring much higher latency is fine.
<OvenWerks> Recording with 43ms works fine for example.
<OvenWerks> so long as monitoring of the inputs happens before the computer.
<OvenWerks> (most audio devices allow this if they are made for computer DAW work)
<studio-user163> yes but for live singing 23ms is complicated
<OvenWerks> Again, what is your exact use? are you using this on stage or in a studio?
<studio-user163> Studio  my use is purely studio
<OvenWerks> I was not able to look at a manual for your device on line so I don't know that well.
<OvenWerks> so you should not be monitoring through the audio device.
<OvenWerks> you want to hear prerecorded material from the computer, but the audio you are recording should be monitored before
<OvenWerks> In my case (I have older stuff) I use an external mixer.
<OvenWerks> but your audio device should have a mixer built in
<studio-user163>  I do not understand everything but basically it does not matter if I record at 23ms (my soundcard lock at 44100Hz and 1024 buff) in my daw have melange but no in my audio device
<OvenWerks> they do advertize "expert monitoring" so you should be able to do local monitoring. at the input
<OvenWerks> The thing to remember about latency, is that the audio device is not the roadbloack to latency. Many audio plugins (VST and LV2) require higher latency just so they have enough data to work with at a time.
<OvenWerks> Also, as latency goes down CPU usage goes up.
<OvenWerks> Many people record raw with no effects at lower latency and then mix with a higher latency
<studio-user163> Ok thanks i understand but if  record only the voices but if that I did my treatment in parallel so no active plugin 23ms in native is too much or not?
<OvenWerks> There are two ways of monitoring: all audio goes through the computer and daw. or the input audio is recorded by the daw but not monitored through the daw. Rather it goes directly to the monitors from the audio IF and so has zero latency.
<OvenWerks> For best results you want to use the second method.
<OvenWerks> So you have instrument in and listen to direct instrument out. You also listen to Daw out but only the material you are playing along with.
<OvenWerks> Not what you are recording.
<OvenWerks> The DAW, if it is any good at all, compensates for the latency with no input from the user.
<OvenWerks>  so when you play back what you have just recorded it is in time with everything else.
<OvenWerks> Most people do studio recording with latency up around 45ms but use external monitoring either with the audio device itself (which it looks like you should be able to do) or an external mixer.
<studio-user163>  431/5000 Ok thank you very much for the time you have spent me I did not understand everything but I will watch tutorials on latency to better understand this principle, I think the latency was something that only limited by the hardware, and that it was not something that we could do the impasse, I have a last question if I reduce latency on my Daw I do not risk to have clipping?
<OvenWerks> I use a mixer because I happen to have one and because my audio device is line in only and so I need the mixer to give mic pre
<OvenWerks> latency and clipping are not related
<OvenWerks> latency and under/overruns are related (also called xruns)
<OvenWerks> With a 24 bit device, just record with the level about -15 or -20 and you will never have clipping. boost the level inside the daw and normalize the final.
 * OvenWerks is going to have breakfast with his Yf
<OvenWerks> back later...
<studio-user163> Ok good beakfast thanks for all you use what as device  ?
<OvenWerks> I have a Delta 66 (PCI). It can reliably do .7ms at 48000 sample rate with the right system tweaks... however, when you add the internal latency inside the delta 66 it is 1.7. There is 1 ms from the adc to the PCI bus. I have an ART USB device where it is .65 ms or so. All devices have some internal latency. So the number that qjackctl or Ardour gives you is just the latency the computer
<OvenWerks> introduces, not the total
<OvenWerks> USB is limited to 1 ms or higher (2ms at least in practice) because it's clock is 1ms.
<OvenWerks> I know a number of people that get 2ms latency from their USB devices (32/3) but generally it takes tweaking. I find for anything less than about 3 ms I need to turn hyperthreading off, "Boost" off, set the governor to performance. Choose the USB port with care (one that is not sharing irq with anything else), set that USB port with a higher priority, turn cron off, etc.
<OvenWerks> Having a USB mouse with the same priority or using the same USB port can give xruns when you move the mouse as an example.
#ubuntustudio 2019-05-21
<studiobot> <designbybeck> any KDElive questions here!?
<veremitz> err .. how is that specific to ubuntu_studio ?
<studiobot> <designbybeck> GRRRRRrrrr
<OvenWerks> Forgot the 'n' ;)
<OvenWerks> but... not feeling videoish today
<diebuntu> I have a problem with my volume keys (fn keys). When I first installed Ubuntu my volume keys were not working I followed the steps on a website and I got them to work.
<diebuntu> After the first time I opened Ubuntu Studio Controls they stopped working completely again.
<diebuntu> Also I had sound coming from the speakers but not from the headphones. Then after some meddling with the USC, I got the headphones working but the speakers stopped working, they said "unavailable".
<Eickmeyer> diebuntu: Are you wanting to run Jack or PulseAudio right now?
<diebuntu> I want to run PulseAudio all the time and Jack only when I'm using Ardour/Rakarrack/Hydrogen/Guitarix
<Eickmeyer> diebuntu: Then, go into Ubuntu Studio Controls and click "Stop Jack". That will put things back to normal. Then, to get your volume control buttons back, open a terminal and type "killall xfce4-volumed && xfce4-volumed". That should do it.
<Eickmeyer> It's a known bug with xfce4-volumed.
<Eickmeyer> We (the Ubuntu Studio team) have no control over fixing it.
<diebuntu> Thank you! That fixed that annoying bug.
<Eickmeyer> diebuntu: You might have to do that every time you stop Jack.
<Eickmeyer> I know I do.
<diebuntu> I can't test the other thing yet, because I'm in a library, but I'll do it as soon as I can.
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> I'll report from here, my Telegram account.
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Thank you!
<Eickmeyer> Wait... @Go_Diego_Go == diebuntu?
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Yes, that's me.
<Eickmeyer> @Go_Diego_Go: Cool! The other problem can be solved in AlsaMixer. It's an auto-mute thing.
<studio-user080> help
<georgios> hi!
<georgios> i finally managed to install kubuntu-minimal, change kernel, add the ppa get some software and be ready to rock :P
<OvenWerks> Could be... have you run ubuntustudio-controls on that?
<georgios> yes but i dont understand something
<OvenWerks> ok
<georgios> at the moment the only device i want to use is a usb 2-way stereo thing
<OvenWerks> ok.
<georgios> it happens that my videocard has hdmi audio output. and this think puzzles me while configuring the controls
<OvenWerks> Where is that presenting a problem
<georgios> it appears everywhere
<OvenWerks> Assuming a new -controls version, in the audio setup tab, The second pull down from the top (USB device to use as Jack master) should show your USB device.
<georgios> it is not as expected when i am setting the master device
<OvenWerks> do not worry about the master device at the top.
<OvenWerks> That is for internal audio and if USB is selected as Jack master, it overrides the top.
<georgios> ok then :)
<OvenWerks> Also, you probably want to set Default PulseAudio Output Device to "Jack Master"
<OvenWerks> If, for some reason, your USB card is not plugged in, then the top choice will be used instead until a USB device is detected.
<goldtop> Hi_ completely new to irc, pls be patient! Ubu-studio user since 2014, Ubuntu loaded with ardour before that. I am a big fan but not a programmer, a prof musician by trade.
<OvenWerks> good stuff
<goldtop> My prob is getting firewire connection to RME fireface 800
<OvenWerks> Ya, firewire is a problem these days.
<OvenWerks> They have added alsa drivers for Firewire devices.
<goldtop> Worked great w my audiofire, no prob
<OvenWerks> From what I hear they don't do routing like the old ffado drivers do
<goldtop> FFado wont connect- says dbus is busy
<goldtop> 20:35:36 logginghandler: Could not communicate with the FFADO DBus service...
<OvenWerks> Yes, the only way to use ffado is to first blacklist the alsa fw drivers and un-blacklist the ffado kernel modules
<OvenWerks> I would like to get my hands on almost any FW device so I could try it out and figure out a mostly automatic work around.
<goldtop> ooooh, sounds good but how do you do that? as i say i aint no programmer but not afraid..
<goldtop> Where are you? Im in London
<OvenWerks> Im on Vancouver Island in Canada
<goldtop> Cool. Shame, cos I would have said play w mine!!
<goldtop> Spent time in Ontario, 7 yrs in fact but never made it west. The ex spent a few years out on the island, and she always talked about it with great fondness
<goldtop> Anyway back how do i go about getting ffado up or do i need a tech at my end?
<OvenWerks> The fdirectory /etc/modprobe.d/ has a blacklist-firewire.conf in it.
<OvenWerks> Actually Maybe look at: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/JACK_Audio_Connection_Kit#Firewire
<goldtop> ok ta, ivestigating..
<OvenWerks> It has a list of modules to blacklist. and suggests a file name for the file
<OvenWerks>  then rename the blacklist_firewire.conf to *.fnoc
<OvenWerks> I think that would disable it.
<goldtop> Thats great, thanks. will let you know if it works!
#ubuntustudio 2019-05-22
<OvenWerks> For those who like to add menu items, or slightly change existing ones, there is a new menu item editor available.
<OvenWerks> It is called ubuntustudio-menu-add and can be installed from the autobuilds PPA for testing. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-dev/+archive/ubuntu/autobuild
<georgios> good morning :)
<georgios> so, i left arch and installed kubbuntu-minimal + the Studio tools
<georgios> i am overally happy
<georgios> but i havent connected my guitar yet
<georgios> brb
<georgios> i obviously have work to do
<georgios> $ uname -a
<georgios> Linux wizy-vbox 4.18.0-20-generic #21~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 8 08:43:37 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<studiobot> <er_lenin> Hello
<studiobot> <er_lenin> @Eickmeyer i need help … Windows update has installed may2019 update.... And my GRUB has been deleted or misconfigured
<studiobot> <er_lenin> There's no grub menu where i can choose UbuntuStudio or Windows Boot
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @er_lenin [There's no grub menu where i can choose UbuntuStudio or Windows Boot], What did a web search turn up for how to solve this?
<studiobot> <er_lenin> @Eickmeyer [What did a web search turn up for how to solve this?], Many solutions didn't work or that I cannot make them because ain't got no installation USB at this moment
<studiobot> <er_lenin> But I think I have found a solution
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Good! I would suggest "boot repair cd" if you haven't found that already, but that would require a spare USB.
<studiobot> <er_lenin> At least on my laptop (Acer E5-573g) into BIOS.... … Find BOOT menu … Suddenly, it appears Windows Boot and..... EFI FiLE 0 option … And that "efi file 0 option" is the grub menu from ubuntustudio
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @er_lenin [At least on my laptop (Acer E5-573g) into BIOS.... … Find BOOT menu … Suddenly, it …], Oh, if that's the case, just change the boot order in your BIOS to ubuntu first. That should do the trick. Remember, Ubuntu Studio IS Ubuntu.
<studiobot> <er_lenin> @Eickmeyer [Oh, if that's the case, just change the boot order in your BIOS to ubuntu first. …], Yes i know … But it is the first time of my life that i have to choose "ubuntu" into BIOS boot menu
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> EFI is pretty interesting like that. :)
<studiobot> <er_lenin> I didn't never hear about that  … But it is fantastic
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Indeed. Once you realize the nuances as to how it works, and that there's no MBR to worry about, it's pretty cool.
<studiobot> <er_lenin> So... Now grub is fixed, everything works fine
<studiobot> <er_lenin> I have to say... I still using UbuntuStudio 3 months before since  I have changed win to unox
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Excellent!
<studiobot> <er_lenin> I'm an advance user using windows since 1998... And now I don't need windows no more … Ubuntu is everything I need, with Ubuntu studio flavour.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Glad to hear it!
#ubuntustudio 2019-05-23
<studiobot> ldotsdot was added by: ldotsdot
<ldotsdot210> anybody know what font i have to install to get the presets showing on synth1 under wine?
<OerHeks> maybe that windows ttf installer?
<OerHeks>  ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<OerHeks> you might want to reask in the wine channel, #winehq
<ldotsdot210> no need. your suggestion worked. thank you very much.
<studiobot> Catur Jati P was added by: Catur Jati P
<studiobot> jfc007 was removed by: jfc007
#ubuntustudio 2019-05-25
<goldtopj> Hey hi ovenwerks you there?
<goldtopj> will come back another time hope all well
 * OvenWerks just didn't have the right window visible
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: They waited for < 3 minutes.
<OvenWerks> That too.
<OvenWerks> But I waited > than 2 hours
<OvenWerks> ;)
<OerHeks> did you followed the midi 2 presentation?
<OerHeks> more channels, more clocks, more this and better that ..
<OerHeks> .. too much for me
<OvenWerks> No, I didn't happen to see it.
<OvenWerks> OerHeks: The main advantage of more channels/resolution is that it allows standardizing non-note data
<OvenWerks> OerHeks: for example, look at the mackie control which uses "Note" messages for switches, But has to use more than half of all possible pitch shift controls for only 9 faders... max possible would be 16.
<OvenWerks> OerHeks: with MIDI2 the same thing could be done with all CCs for faders... even 1000s of faders
<OvenWerks> each note can have it's own pitch shift
<OerHeks> yeah, i was surprised by the announcement
<OerHeks> midi 2
<OvenWerks> MIDI2 has been in the works for a number of years now
#ubuntustudio 2019-05-26
<Keres> hi! just installed a few days ago!
<Keres> thanks for the massive distro! works great!
<Keres> i can patch live audio directly into a synth and go nuts... this is just insane!
<OvenWerks> happy to hear it....
<veremitz> thats the testimonial everyone wants to hear :D
<m_ad[m]> agreed :)
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> is it  at all possible to run Ardour and jack from a live USB or is it just my HW that doesn't want to?
<OerHeks> as you need Ubuntu Studio Backports PPA, i guess running live is a mindbreaker
<OerHeks> and that would require tons of memory
<OerHeks> no swap ..
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> i have some sort of remembrance of doing it before, but i think when i did, i also created a persistent USB following some docs i can't find anymore and it didn't work on just any machine...
<Eickmeyer> OerHeks: Sakercoer is the former project leader of Ubuntu Studio.
<Eickmeyer> @Sakrecoer: My guess is your hardware. Running 19.04, right?
<Eickmeyer> OerHeks: The backports PPA is optional for 18.10 and 19.04, required for 18.04.
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> Yes 19.04
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @Sakrecoer [Yes 19.04], My guess is your hardware then, combined with Controls's lack of firewire support. iirc you use Firewire?
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> Not on this laptop: no firewire
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Running an external interface?
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> Just built in audio thing... Intel something. Not sure
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> No external gear
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Super interesting now. Check alsamixer, all the usual suspects?
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> Yeah, I tried most of the things I could think of.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> :/
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> My HW isn't very exotic I think, but there might be something there... Either way, I'll try again and report logs at some point.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> I've never had an issue with jack failing to connect to my internal hardware.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> I mean, if Pulse can do it, ,so can Jack, at least in theory.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> You used Carla or Patchage to make the connections, or at least ensure they're there?
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> For a minute a thought OerHeks was an alias for ovenwerks lol. Thanks for addressing my question Oerherks!
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> Jack didn't even bother starting. Not with anything.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Haha! Yeah, two different people. OerHeks is someone I recruited from the main #ubuntu channel to help in here since he is also a musician and runs Ubuntu Studio, at least on occasion.
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> Tried with ardour, qtjackctl, ubuntustudio control, Carla... Everything
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> So, then Jackd is the culpret.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> I'm not at home and don't have my Studio laptop with me, nor do I have something I can run a live ISO from, so I can't check this myself. :/
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> No worries. :) In at case without the error logs we can just guess, and I'm done trying for today :) I'll try again for sure and keep the logs that time
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> Thanks for your response Erich!
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @Sakrecoer [Thanks for your response Erich!], Anytime, Set. :)
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> Saludos from Spain where I'm currently chillaxing! ❤️ Was thinking about making some databeats since I'm on holiday, but is testing is fun too, so I'll might be back soon with logs.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Oh fun! Yeah, I'm sure OvenWerks would like to see those logs. I'll do some testing on my own, too. We found a problem with xfce4-volumed that's been causing some headaches, so we had to copy Xubuntu's panel and widgets to mitigate that. Next step is to upload those changes to Eoan to test.
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> Awesome! Before I log off I have to say the look and feel has greatly improved. :) My humble and tiny opinion is that live booting production environment is a pretty low-prio. I wasn't really expecting it work just after dd'ing the image to my drive, but it would have impressed even more.
<budonyc> #sonicpi
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer: I am pretty sure I have always been able to get jack running from the live iso. I also use DD to put the iso on a usb stick.
<OvenWerks> The only problem I have ever had with an Intel HDA audio device is that jack sometimes will not start with buffer sizes less than 128... That is 64/2 would crash jackd, but 128/2 would be fine.
<OvenWerks> My old usb1.1 audio device would do 64/2 fine on the same machine
<OvenWerks> First thing is always try 1024 as buffer size.... except hdmi... I have heard try them even higher maybe 2048 or 4096.
<OvenWerks> If you are not using -controls to start jackd, always do killall -9 jackdbus jackd first.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @Sakrecoer ^
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> Thanks ovenwerks. I didn't even try below 512 tbh. I did however increase from there. I'll send logs next time :)
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> (thanks for the ping Erich)
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @Sakrecoer [(thanks for the ping Erich)], :D
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> I'm mad at telegram for not just highlighting my nickname without @
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer: Can you set your client to highlight custom text bits?
 * OvenWerks does this with irssi to catch oven, release, osc, etc
<OvenWerks> I can assign a different colour to each text of interest
<OerHeks> Hymne-di-dodo-morte
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> Yes, my irssi is logging it. But it needs my ssh keys
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> Which means I would read it in many days in the future.... Though before I accuse telegram of not delivering information I want, I will explore it's settings further
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> ^ ovenwerks
<OvenWerks> I thought people would use telegram if it was better than irc... not worse ;)
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> Haha. I just use it because many ppl I know use it. A bit like the reasons I use  IRC if you ask me: social power is always in the hands of social people
 * OvenWerks is not very social...
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> On irc you are. Also OvenWorks is awesome Linux ausiou developer
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> Audio*
<OvenWerks> I do ok
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> You do you, which is rare and valuable! Good night y'all!
<OvenWerks> gn
#ubuntustudio 2020-05-18
<vihari> erm hey guys
<vihari> i guess the laptop died while it was on, and now refuses to boot!
<vihari> just a blinking cursor, and cursing
<drcce2001[m]> Hi, I have an old Bahringer Eurorack MX2004 analogue mixing console that I use for recordibg. But I am thinking of getting a smaller digital mixer (USB?) to control DAW and NLE mixers more easily. Can anyone recommend one that is known to work well with Ubuntu Studio?
<shibetpc> hello. just installed latest ubuntu studio.  all working great, but trying to add HDMI output as a routing possibility in addition to the analog card capture & playback.  ubuntu studio controls sees the hdmi and lets me connect it as an 'Extra Device', but it doesn't show up in Carla. Any idea why? thx :)
<vlt> shibetpc: Jack by default only uses one physical device. You’d have to use adapters to attach another one.
<shibetpc> how would I go about setting that up?
<vlt> shibetpc: Good question. I remember having done that years ago. But unfortunately https://jackaudio.org/faq/multiple_devices.html#2-use-the-jack2-audio-adapters-jack2-only doesn’t have more than "More information is needed on this option" :D
<shibetpc> ok.  i'll dig deeper. thanks for the response :)
<Eickmeyer> vlt: Ubuntu Studio Controls allows for more than one audio device at a time in Jack.
<OvenWerks> vlt: actually, ubuntustudio-controls does add extra devices almost seemlessly. However, hdmi requires very large buffers to work (4096)
 * OvenWerks adds hdmi to his list of special casing to do.
<OvenWerks> drcce2001[m]: the X32 series and the xair19 work well.
<OvenWerks> drcce2001[m]: The xair does not have physical controls though.
<OvenWerks> drcce2001[m]: I don't think there are many (any) digital mixer with physical controls that have less than 16 (17 with master) physical faders.
<OvenWerks> Allen and Heaths QU series is reported to work well too. (their newer series is unfortunately 96k only, so I would not concider it)
<OvenWerks> Soundcraft has a similar unit, but the x32 is probably the cheapest and there are Linux utilities available for it... and better docs than the others.
<OvenWerks> The x32 comes in 3 styles: X32, X32 compact and x32 producer.
<vlt> Eickmeyer, OvenWerks: Ahhh, thank you! TIL. Hope they’ll come back or find out themselves.
<OvenWerks> drcce2001[m]: I think the x32 uses floating point math, beware that the A&H mixers all use int math and so advertize 48 bit or greater (int math requires one extra bit per channel pretty much) but the USB output will still be 24 bit (same with MADI, Dante, etc) The 48 or 64 bit internal bit depth is just to get around using int math. I think using int math allows simpler DSP or is a limitation DSP
<OvenWerks> blocks inside. It doews allow lower latency for live use.
<drcce2001[m]> <OvenWerks "drcce2001: I think the x32 uses "> Many thanks for the replies.
<drcce2001[m]> Do you mean the xair18 or 19?
<drcce2001[m]> I found the Behringer XR 18 X Air. Is that the one you recommended?
<drcce2001[m]> The x32 looks too big really.
<drcce2001[m]> Is there a way of controling DAW mixers from a tablet app? Wirelessly?
<OvenWerks> the xair allows that (x32 as well but it is too big) and in fact that is where the air comes from.
<OvenWerks> drcce2001[m]: I did not know there was an x19. Check for number of USB channels. I think the smaller versions are onlu 2 USB channels but the larger ones are 18 or so
<PLC> mmm X32 here ...?
<PLC> hi' :)
<PLC> who have X32 under ubutustudio ?
<OvenWerks> PLC: I do not know of anyone in this group who has one but on the linux audio users mailing list I have read about a number of people who have
<OvenWerks> PLC: the x32 is fully USB 2.0 complient and so works fine.
<PLC> I'm going to buy one ... So I'm interesting by thread ^^
<PLC> I hesitate between models ...
<PLC> X32 Rack , X32 Compact & X32 STD
<PLC> of course I need console, but X32 rack may a very interresting solution for stage
<PLC> (sorry for my poor english ...)
<PLC> I know X32-edit, and it works under Ustudio
<PLC> (not under Linux Mint)
<OvenWerks> Wow, I guess the x32 has been around a while: https://community.musictribe.com/t5/Mixing/X32-and-Linux/td-p/104718
<PLC> yes of course
<OvenWerks> http://linux-audio.4202.n7.nabble.com/Ardour-4-X32-and-USB-port-td100819.html
<PLC> but it's a very low cost solution for middle app
<Eickmeyer> I have used the Behringer X-series in live environments. You really can't go wrong.
<OvenWerks> Thats about what I got out of it
<PLC> I really hesitate to buy a Mac ... I think , I can't go to win ...
<OvenWerks> The normal thing with audio interfaces, if it works with a mac with no drivers, then it will work fine on Linux too
<Eickmeyer> The Behringer X-32 works OOTB on Linux. I have first-hand experience with this.
<PLC> ohhhh :)
<Eickmeyer> So, really any of the X-series is good. I have yet to find Behringer hardware that *doesn't* work with Linux.
<PLC> I had a bad trip with my old Mac, so I go underground with Linux .... but it's ok
<Eickmeyer> Considering the Behringer consoles actually run Linux.
<PLC> I sold ALL my native instruments hardware/software ...
<PLC> but I'm not sure I can reproduce all under UBS
<Eickmeyer> PLC: There are literally >100 instrument/effect/utility plugins on Ubuntu Studio.
<PLC> for home, I think I'm going to buy a X32 Rack
<Eickmeyer> And that's pre-installed.
<PLC> Eickmeyer, sure, but I take mark under Logic PRo with NI ... (like 1176 / LA2A ...)
<PLC> some reverb
<PLC> very good one
<PLC> I never start a real project with UBS / Ardour for now
<Eickmeyer> PLC: if you're on the fence, just try the live ISO. It's all there. You can browse all of the plugins in using Carla to explore your options.
<PLC> I'm running UBS on my ssd
<PLC> no prob with that
<Eickmeyer> If you want a really good reverb plugin, we have dragonfly-reverb in the backports repo.
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-backports
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Studio Backports PPA contains newer versions of select software that is included with Ubuntu Studio. For more info, such as how to add this PPA to your system, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/BackportsPPA and !ubuntustudio-installer. See also !ubuntustudio-controls
<PLC> but I have somy issue with jack
<PLC> In fact, I don't really understand how it really work :p
<PLC> (the side chain ...)
<Eickmeyer> Ubuntu Studio configures Jack. It just runs. You can use Carla to patch different applications and effects together.
<Eickmeyer> Rather, Ubuntu Studio Controls configures Jack.
<PLC> ok but about Firefox, or other app who don't use Jack ?
<Eickmeyer> Those use PulseAudio, which shows up as a device that Jack recognizes.
<PLC> (only work with pulseaudio, for example)
<Eickmeyer> That's called a PulseAudio Bridge, which you can configure also in Ubuntu Studio Controls.
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-controls
<ubottu> Ubuntu Studio Controls is the application through which audio is configured in Ubuntu Studio. It configures Jack, sets the CPU governor, and ensures the user has realtime audio permissions. For more info, see !jack and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioControls
<PLC> I look
<Eickmeyer> Those links I just posted tell you everything.
<PLC> thx for help ! :)
<Eickmeyer> You don't need anybody to walk you through it so long as you read those pages.
<PLC> I've got a problem for now (without external card for this time)
<PLC> I have internal soundcard , and HDMI TV ...
<Eickmeyer> Again, all configurable using Ubuntu Studio Controls.
<PLC> when I put "HDMI" as default audio output ...
<PLC> every boot, every sleep, its swap with internal card
<PLC> I think HDMI is discovered after internal card, so routing into it
<Eickmeyer> PLC: In that last link, scroll down to where it says "Extra Devices".
<PLC> ok :)
<Eickmeyer> You're overthinking it and not reading enough. :)
<OvenWerks> PLC: for HDMI the buffer size probably needs to be "really high"
<Eickmeyer> HDMI and low latency don't mix.
<PLC> yes I had a little slow rate to read english ^^
<PLC> but it's ok
<OvenWerks> every time alsa starts up the device numbers may change. Best not to use "default" as the device
<OvenWerks> always use the device name explisitly
<PLC> ok not this thing
<PLC> I select HDMI is default output
<OvenWerks> buffer size 4096?
<PLC> Eickmeyer, I read the F**k manual ^^
<PLC> I dont know
<OvenWerks> most HDMI audio devices need 4096 for buffer size
<Eickmeyer> PLC: Please don't even obfuscate foul language here. That's against the Ubuntu IRC guidelines.
<Eickmeyer> PLC: OvenWerks is referring to Jack Buffer Size (Latency).
<PLC> oops sorry
<PLC> jack seem no start at startup
<OvenWerks> if the buffer size is too small for the device jack will not start
<OvenWerks> (it tends to hang actually)
<OvenWerks> also jack does not start at session start unless it was running at session end before
<PLC> I have some "human bugs" ... for example I start computer, but not the TV...
<PLC> (because remote don't start TV...)
<PLC> And I wait behind black screen and in my mind ... Grrrr, this IR remote dont work again ...
<PLC> and I start it after boot sequence & startup sequence
<OvenWerks> :) jack also won't start if the device name doesn't exist and some hdmi audio doesn't exist unless the monitor is alive in some cases
<PLC> What I don't understand, under linux Mint, the lasted selected output source is automaticaly detected if its start (TV for example)
<PLC> after
<OvenWerks> There is a difference between pulse and jack
<OvenWerks> Pulse has spent a lot of time making sure it auto detects everything. jack is quite manual and studio-controls tries to add that automatic part to it. However, studio-controls is very young
<OvenWerks> and it does not have the corperate backing behind it that pulseaudio does
<PLC> ok
<PLC> but for now, I spoke about Pulseaudio , but ok I try to understand jack setup
<Eickmeyer> Really, unless you're doing professional low latency audio work and/or require advanced routing, there's no real reason to use Jack.
<Minh> hi guys, I have recently updated from 16.04 to 20.04 LTS, and I am currently running into problems using 2nd monitor.
<Minh>  partition my laptop to dual boot Mint and Ubuntu Studio. I use a monitor for second display, connected to the laptop via HDMI.I know the monitor works, because it works fine when I run Mint.When I boot into Studio, the login screen is fine for dual display. But once I log in, both screens are messed up. I can still see some images enough to make
<Minh> out the taskbar, and some minimal text, but it looks like the image is fragmented into small pieces and stacked on each other.Please let me know how to fix it.
<Eickmeyer> Minh: Your upgrade route (EOL 16.04 to 20.04) wasn't supported.
<Minh> i didnt do it like that
<Minh> i wiped the 16.04 partition
<Minh> so my laptop had Mint running first,
<Eickmeyer> Ok, then I'd suggest checking in #xubuntu since they maintain the desktop environment.
<Minh> oh ok, thanks
<Minh> hopefully this works. Ardour 5 seems like a much better software to use than Ardour 3
<Eickmeyer> Minh: Barring any help in there (sometimes it can be sparse there) you can always tryin in #ubuntu since it could be a video driver issue.
<Minh> yea, lets hope for that
<Minh> I know it's not my monitor problemn, because when I boot to Mint, it works fine
#ubuntustudio 2020-05-19
<gbn> hi, is there a way to make QASmixer remember my settings? right now everytime i restart my computer, i need to activate the headphones output and raise their level
<gbn> otherwise no sound coming out of my headphones when i plug them in
<gbn> the setting to automute the laptop spearkers is working though
<OvenWerks> gbn: that would not be qasmixer but the alsa settings should be stored on shutdown and restored on session start
<OvenWerks> are the headphones plugged in during reboot or plugged in after
<OvenWerks> Auto detecting phones while using jack is something we are working on for studio controls. but if jack is not running, pulse should turn the headphones on at a plugin event
<OvenWerks> (pulse can not see ryour headphones if jack is using the device)
<gbn> i plug them after
<gbn> i think jack is running all the time currently
<gbn> which i don't really need most of the time indeed
<gbn> so stopping jack, and only starting it when i do audio work, stopping it again when i'm done should do the trick then?
<OvenWerks> gbn: best to check and see :)
<OvenWerks> but at this time that is the best way.
<gbn> ok thanks!
<gbn> indeed if at next startup jack isn't started by default things should work out
<JudStain> I was wondering about kdenlive. 20.04.0. Is it just me or is it unusable? Can't save project and timeline monitor fails to take over from clip monitor.
<JudStain> No, it's true. kdenlive 20.04.0 is unusable. Just downloaded 20.04.1 appimage and all is well. Cheers!
<shibetpc> I've used the terminal command 'alsa_out -j "HDMI out" -d hw:0,3'.  How would I make that load each time jack server was started through Ubuntu Studio Controls? Thx in advance.
<dazeam> hey there I am searching for ffado users / recipi for seeing my firewire soundcard on ubuntu studio
<vlt> shibetpc: Hello. There were more replies to your question yesterday after you left:
<vlt> 2020-05-18 18:05:39     Eickmeyer       vlt: Ubuntu Studio Controls allows for more than one audio device at a time in Jack.
<vlt> 2020-05-18 18:06:09     OvenWerks       vlt: actually, ubuntustudio-controls does add extra devices almost seemlessly. However, hdmi requires very large buffers to work (4096)
<vlt> 2020-05-18 18:06:46      *      OvenWerks adds hdmi to his list of special casing to do.
<shibetpc> I've added HDMI via Extra-Devices, but no connection appears in Carla to connect to.  the alsa_out has been the only way I get it to show up.  Is there something I'm doing wrong in Ubuntu Studio Controls that would prevent it from showing as an output in Carla?
#ubuntustudio 2020-05-20
<Shirubio> hello
<Shirubio> im have a problem with headphones
<PanParadox> Hello there, I'm having a problem. After installing the newest update of Ubuntu Studio 20 the headphone jack stopped working. I'm using a Dell Latitude E5470. I searched on the internet for a fix but nothing worked. When I type "alsactl restore" into terminal, here's what I get: alsactl: state_lock:125: file /var/lib/alsa/asound.state lock error:
<PanParadox> File existsalsactl: load_state:1683: Cannot open /var/lib/alsa/asound.state for reading: File existsFound hardware: "HDA-Intel" "Realtek ALC3235" "HDA:10ec0293,102806de,00100003 HDA:80862809,80860101,00100000" "0x1028" "0x06de"Hardware is initialized using a generic method
<OvenWerks> PanParadox: do you use Jack for some of your rpojects?
<PanParadox> Nope, just the normal sound system usage
<OvenWerks> pulse would normally detect and raise the level of your head phones. If jack is running, then pulse does not see the headphone events
<PanParadox> when I go to Ubuntu Studio Controls I see that Jack is stopped
<OvenWerks> ok
<OvenWerks> can you open that file manually? cat /var/lib/alsa/asound.state
<OvenWerks> should give a screen of text
<OvenWerks> also does pavucontrol show headphones as an option for output from any applications?
<PanParadox> Ah, problem solved. I installed a new update just now and it works. Looks like the support team works really fast. Thank you sir for your time, I was really worried the last two days ;-)
<OvenWerks> ah great.
<OvenWerks> our support for headphones while jack is running is in the works... but it is not there yet. But support while jack is not rynning should just work.
<nf9c> Through refind I have spotted 2 icons that both load UbuntuStudio 20.10 (Groovy Gorilla). What I want to know is, why does clicking on one of them show me the boot up process whith a standard white text label of Ubuntu Studio,  and the other icon I can click on to launch Ubuntu Studio, doesn't show me the bootup process just the white text confirming what Linux distro I'm booting into that has a blueish glow surrounding the letters.  Pleaase
<nf9c> note that I realize that this is a pre alpha release and that at least to me I don't see this as a bug for reFind but quite possibly has to do with an efi configuration file of which maybe there is 2 different versions??? I don't know, which is why I am asking this question here
<OvenWerks> nf9c: what is refind?
<PLC> hi' there :)
<nf9c> sorry um refind is nothing but a graphical bootloader
<Eickmeyer> nf9c: Per this, refind by default looks for both kernels and .efi files in the ESP (EFI System Partition). Beyond that, I have no clue. Here's the documentation for refind. As I have said before, we don't support refind. Rule of thumb, if it's not in the repos, it's not supported. :)
<Eickmeyer> nf9c: http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/
<OvenWerks> The ISO menu also has two entries, one with graphics and one without
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: That doesn't even matter in this case.
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: refind is basically a replacement for grub.
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: I am guessing it solves some short coming in grub?
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: Not exactly. It's just "pretty".
<OvenWerks> so shortcoming = ugly
<Eickmeyer> It's mostly for Apple Mac computers.
<nf9c> um well It also allows my to see all 12 of my distros
<nf9c> Grub for whatever reason won't
<OvenWerks> grub seems to be able to have rather large menus as well.
<OvenWerks> I have not tried 12 though
<OvenWerks> half that maybe.
<OvenWerks> with pretty dense menus
<Eickmeyer> nf9c: look in http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/configfile.html, pay attention to the "scanfor" area. That should answer your question. Other than that, we can't help.
<OvenWerks> Each entry has it's default plus two entries for each kernel.
<Eickmeyer> I stand corrected. Looks like refind is in the repos.
<Eickmeyer> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/refind
<Eickmeyer> (last time I checked it wasn't)
<nf9c> Eickmeyer: I  appreciate the info
<nf9c> Eickmeyer: I  appreciate the info
<nf9c> why do my entries show up that way here when referring to someone?
<nf9c> never mind
<nf9c> just being dumb
<Eickmeyer> nf9c: It's all good. :)
<nf9c> Eickmeyer: I know this is message to you is a bit long but please read all the way to the end.  oh ok again I stand corrected and I really didn't mean to be asking in the wrong spot earlier.   Sorry sorry a few last things about this, Aside from what someone else already suggested about there possibly being a "Silen Kernel" option which I would like to ask is there such an an option/code that could be partly what's going on?  Again I'm brand
<nf9c> spanking new to the whole world of Linux.   Are you aware of the Blueish glow logo/lettering that I am speaking of, in either case I guess I would like to add somethining that I thought my be helpful...  I get the blue glow text when I select the option though reFind that sends me to a "custom grub bootlader???" To select from Ubuntu Studio with that option being listed at the top among other distros to choose from...which is what produces
<nf9c> the results previously mentioned with the Blueish glowing White text logo for Ubuntu Studio that doesn't show the boot up process at all.    With the other option that I found to click on that boots up Ubuntu Studio, it boots straight into launching Ubuntu Studio showing the entire bootup process of loading kernels, mounting stuff, etc...   I didn't want to leave today without throwing out there what I have just asked as I feel like maybe I
<nf9c> might have been leaving out something important that you as a developer of this project if you are a developer of this project that might be able to help you to better answer my question.
<nf9c> sorry guys didn't mean to post that here for all to read
<Eickmeyer> nf9c: We don't even use refind by default. We use grub as our bootloader. Use of refind is completely outside of our scope and the use of refind is up to the person configuring it (you).
<Eickmeyer> That bluish-glowing white text logo is our default splash while loading. It's expected.
<Eickmeyer> So, that tells me that one option loads the kernel directly, while the other goes through grub.
<Eickmeyer> Completely outside of anything we can configure on our end, nf9c .
<Eickmeyer> That is 100% in your refind configuration.
<nf9c> Eickmeyer: ok thanks! That's all I really wanted to know.  If I could mark my question as "Solved" like you would on message boards I would! THanks
<Eickmeyer> nf9c: You're welcome.
<OvenWerks> las the jist of my comment was that no matter who you chose, someone(s) would label them evil.
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: ?
<OvenWerks> opps wrong channel or mistaken up key not sure.
<Eickmeyer> That said, I agree with the comment. :)
<OvenWerks> it was in regard to the choice of paypal.
<Eickmeyer> Heh
<OvenWerks> they have the best (least) cost for "micro payments"
#ubuntustudio 2020-05-21
<pieq> Hi!
<pieq> Eickmeyer, hi! Still around?
<Eickmeyer> pieq: More or less. What's up?
<pieq> Eickmeyer, I'm all good! My friend lent me back his laptop this morning, so I'm reinstalling Ubuntu and setting up the audio for him to be able to work with Ardour and his USB Focusrite interface
<pieq> I'm now using Carla instead of Gladish, but I still cannot find the external laptop speakers
<pieq> Eickmeyer, in Ubuntu Studio Controls, what does "USB device that should be Master" mean?
<Eickmeyer> So, what that means is that despite what is master in the internal card setting, you can override it with an audio device plugged-in via USB.
<Eickmeyer> From the wiki: USB device that should be Master: If so desired, this enables you to configure JACK to treat a connected external USB audio device, such as a USB audio interface, to be treated as if it were the internal master audio device, overriding the setting set above.
<Eickmeyer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioControls
<pieq> Eickmeyer, ah! Thanks, I hadn't read this section of the doc
 * Eickmeyer is making a mental note that he'll have to copy this to the Studio Controls wiki as we upstreamed the project
<pieq> ha! now I can see my internal speakers, indeed
<Eickmeyer> Perfect.
<pieq> Eickmeyer, thanks! But looks like I still can't hear them
<pieq> even though they are connected in Carla... weird
<Eickmeyer> Check qasmixer or alsamixer.
<pieq> Eickmeyer, halleluja!!! QAsmixer did it for me!
<Eickmeyer> Sweeeet. Sometimes alsa likes to kill the volume, so that was my first clue.
<pieq> Eickmeyer, it looks like there was some volume, but it was super low and that's why I couldn't hear anything
<pieq> qasmixer is "just" a GUI equivalent to alsamixer?
<Eickmeyer> Yep. It's simply a GUI for alsamixer written in Qt.
<Eickmeyer> Simple, and does the job.
<pieq> Eickmeyer, thanks a lot! By the way, remember the problem I had with Ardour taking 45 seconds to load? I suspect it's the version in KXStudio that was creating this issue, cause with the ones from the usual repo, it's loading instantly (or almost)
<Eickmeyer> Interesting. BTW, we did find a bug that affected ardour that you might want to be aware of.
<Eickmeyer> Lemme see if I can dig it up.
<Eickmeyer> bug 1877806
<ubottu> bug 1877806 in ardour (Ubuntu Focal) "[SRU] ardour crashes when saving lv2 plugin preset - bug discovered in lilv" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1877806
<pieq> Eickmeyer, thanks for pointing it out
<jaystraw> hey ya'll. my desktop has been running ubuntu studio for a long time. I run lsb_release -a and get 18.04, but the command line upgrades (that I've found) to 20.04 don't work. I downloaded the 20.04 iso and the installer tells me I still have the previous LTS version, 16.04
<Eickmeyer> jaystraw75: Upgrades from LTS to LTS aren't enabled until the first .1 release (20.04.1 due in July). If you wish to manually upgrade, use "update-manager -d" or "do-release-upgrade -d".
<Neeknaim> Hello
<Neeknaim> I'm using ubuntu-studio on (kubuntu 20.04). It seems that Ardour crashes almost every time I double-click Yoshimi from the mixer tab.
<Neeknaim> Has anyone encountered this?
<Eickmeyer> Neeknaim: I just tried to reproduce your issue and could not. Might be somewhere in your configs.
<Neeknaim> Deleting Ardour's config files might help solve this?
<Eickmeyer> Perhaps.
<jaystraw75> Thank you Eickmeyer
#ubuntustudio 2020-05-22
<jukebohi> So I heard that US 20.10 will be KDE Plasma... When / how can I install the development branch?
<OvenWerks> jukebohi: the development version is where they always are :) http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/dvd/current/
<OvenWerks> jukebohi: however, I would not use that for daily use as it is changing on almost a daily basis
<OvenWerks> jukebohi: if all you really want is to run Studio on top of Plasma, install kubuntu and then install ubuntustudio-installer and install it's packages.
<jukebohi> OvenWerks: kubuntu + ubuntustudio-installer leads to a JACK system that does not survive the computer being put to sleep. I would expect that pure Ubuntu Studio were able to handle that
<Eickmeyer> jukebohi: Jack just plain doesn't handle being put to sleep.
<jukebohi> hmm. ok.
<Eickmeyer> Not a flaw, it's just not made for it.
<Eickmeyer> I recommend stopping Jack before your computer is in a state where it needs to sleep.
#ubuntustudio 2020-05-24
<musicfan999> Hello!
<musicfan999> Hi! I have recently started getting ambiguous messages about an OS upgrade
<musicfan999> "A new version of Ubuntu is available, do you want to upgrade?"
<musicfan999> I can't know from this is an offer about upgrading to Vanilla Ubuntu 20.10?
<musicfan999> Or is it talking about Ubuntu Studio?
<musicfan999> 19.10 is working ok and I do NOT want to compromise the integrity of my music production
<sirriffsalothp> musicfan999: Hey, to be honest there is little need to jump the gun and upgrade to 20.10, at least that's how it is for me
<sirriffsalothp> musicfan999: you still have support for 19.10 for a while yet, and once some of the unavoidable bugs that will surface from 20.10 have been fixed, your support for 19.10 will have ended and you can upgrade without the need to worry :) That's my plan anyways
<sirriffsalothp> musicfan999: also I'm waiting for the sick Ardour 6-release :D
<musicfan999> Thanks @sirriffsalothp  question is not really about the decision to upgrade. I'm just trying to decipher this message prompt.
<sirriffsalothp> musicfan999: well, what's cryptic about it? :P
<musicfan999> This pop up message, can I be sure it isn't a vanilla Ubuntu upgrade they are offering? The text is ambigious
<musicfan999> it says "A new version of Ubuntu is available"
<sirriffsalothp> I believe you can turn off those notifications if they're annoying. If you go further in the message-prompt chain, you should be able to see exactly what it is that will be installed, before installing it
<musicfan999> No, there is just a yes and no from that message box. I'm not annoyed about an offer to upgrade either, i'm annoyed at not knowing who is making the offer
<sirriffsalothp> musicfan999: try to run sudo do-release-upgrade, you should get an option to confirm the upgrade, with a list of everything that will be upgraded, before you actually upgrade
<musicfan999> @sirriffsalothp  that might be useful;  I will make a note
<sirriffsalothp> musicfan999: or just run update-manager, the version you're asked to run will be shown there
<musicfan999> I just tried clicking on System/Software Updater
<musicfan999> It says "Ubuntu Studio base" (203kb) is avilable to download. That's not ambiguous. :)
<musicfan999> Or anyway, less so.
<musicfan999> If i apply that update, hopefully it will quiet that other ambiguous message that intermittently appears
<Eickmeyer> musicfan999: The upgrade will take you to 20.04 LTS. 19.10 will end *all* support (including security updates) in July, so upgrade ASAP.
<musicfan999> @el
<musicfan999> Eickmeyer: thanks
<musicfan999> Yikes
<musicfan999> Yay. I applied the small update, and have a new message that is not ambigious
<musicfan999> thanks for the help you guys
<sirriffsalothp> How are we looking for an Ardour 6 on Ubuntu Studio? :D
<OvenWerks> it will show first in backports
<OvenWerks> sirriffsalothp: so for 20.04, it will come from backports. 20.10 should have the latest 6.* version
<sirriffsalothp> OvenWerks: aww, too bad. Any idea when this might be? :)
<OvenWerks> sirriffsalothp: be aware that finishing a project on Ardour 6.0 that was started on 5.12 may (slightly) change the sound or even timing (latency comp has changed)
<OvenWerks> That depends on A:debian... or if that is too slow due to some kind of freeze, we will likely package it locally
<OvenWerks> sirriffsalothp: in that case it would depend on how long it take Eickmeyer to get tired of waiting... and having time in his busy schedual.
<Eickmeyer> To clarify, it will be a special backport repository. I don't want to mess people up who still rely on backports *and* Ardour 5. OvenWerks , sirriffsalothp
<sirriffsalothp> Fair enough :)
<Eickmeyer> I'm also waiting to see what upstream Debian does because I don't want to reinvent the wheel when it comes to packaging. I'd rather just use what's there.
<linuxgecko> heya guys, comming back about an issue i had with jack/carla not seeing the second output on my usb "soundcard".  carla is in Multiple Client mode, and Ubuntu Studio controls sees the second output in the USB master dropdown, but i have no master selected.
<linuxgecko> no usb master, that is. jack master is my onboard audio controller.
<OvenWerks> ok, what are you expecting to see?
<Eickmeyer> linuxgecko: ^
<linuxgecko> I'm expecting to see Controller0.0 input, controller 0,0 output (i see these), but also Controller1,0 output.
<OvenWerks> Ah, you actually have a USB device that has a ,1?
<linuxgecko> yes.
<OvenWerks> wow, ok. I would sugest in this case... untill we fix this in controls, you will need to start a new zita-ajbridge on a terminal.
<OvenWerks> I was working under the assumtion that USB devices did not do that because I have never seen, read about one.
<linuxgecko> for your reference, this is the device in question.
<linuxgecko> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 1532:0520 Razer USA, Ltd Razer USB Audio Controller
<OvenWerks> If you can see the second device in the the USB master drop down, maybe set that as jack master and 0,0 will be picked up and then use extra devices to include onboard sound
<OvenWerks> linuxgecko: I do not doubt you at all.
<OvenWerks> and the fix is certainly possible... I will be adding that for the next version of controls for sure.
<linuxgecko> OvenWerks i didn't paste that because i thought you did.  i thought knowing the exact device might help your solution to the inconveniece.
<linuxgecko> i have a workaround, but i thougth it might just be that you've not seen it,  or i'm doing something wrong.
<OvenWerks> The use of sub devices was originally for internal devices where the original audio archetectur only thought in terms of stereo.
<OvenWerks> so it surprises me that a Newer USB device would go back to that when they can just add more ports.
<linuxgecko> the audio controller registers 2 playback devices, and has a fader between them on the hardware.    i use 1,0 as my promary on windows, (which i dual-boot with this.  i "just" have to fade over to 0,0 when i boot studio.
<OvenWerks> The problem is therefore a thinko on my part.
<linuxgecko> but not hanving to,  would be better :)
<linuxgecko> the usecase for them having 2 is it's for a gaming headset.  they want you to have the option of sending voice-chat audio to one, and game audio to the other,  and fade between them for the mix that's most effective for you.
<linuxgecko> all with one 4-connector 1/8" jack for the headphones :)
<sirriffsalothp> OvenWerks: what do you mean "change the sound" though?
<Eickmeyer> sirriffsalothp: Ardour 6 uses a different DSP.
<OvenWerks> sirriffsalothp: subtle changes mostly due to new latency comp in buses etc.
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: but.. changes the sound of the music being made?
<OvenWerks> but there may be other slight math differences as well. (as in more correct)
<Eickmeyer> sirriffsalothp: Sure. Different way of processing sound.
<sirriffsalothp> Yikes...
<OvenWerks> The same could be said for a new version of any plugin.
<Eickmeyer> Yep. Any time a change is made to a DSP is a change to the sound, even if minute.
<OvenWerks> so in some cases, even keeping 5.12 but having plugins built on new libs could have the same effect
<OvenWerks> Any audio project should be finished on the same version of everything that it starts with unless it has not yet reached mixdown
<OvenWerks> Maybe even then
<sirriffsalothp> Good to know, I suspected as much, but not for those reasons..
<OvenWerks> So same OS version, same DAW version, same jack version, same plugin versions.
<Eickmeyer> Basically, finish what you started before you upgrade anything.
<OvenWerks> or keep two partitions :)
<linuxgecko> only 2?! :)
<Eickmeyer> ^ This guy partitions.
<linuxgecko> OvenWerks how do you mean 2 partitions?
<linuxgecko> i may be an example of taking that to rather an extreme :)
<Eickmeyer> linuxgecko: One with an older version of Ubuntu, one with a newer version of Ubuntu.
<linuxgecko> ahh..  ok,. i have a drive with that.  in a weird cofig.  19.10on MBR, and 16.04 on EFI, in a hybridMBR confiig :)
<sirriffsalothp> Could this change in DSP have repercussions that are unforeseen? like breaking a session
<Eickmeyer> sirriffsalothp: Anything is possible, especially with major new releases of software. Testing is done, but testing only goes so far.
<sirriffsalothp> This has me worried, and so excited at the same time
<sirriffsalothp> Imagine... an even more stable ardour
<sirriffsalothp> With actual 100% functional MIDI
<sirriffsalothp> ZOMG
<Eickmeyer> Nobody can account for everything. It's not humanly possible, and it's impossible to predict the future.
<sirriffsalothp> Sure, but are there known issues to a DSP-switch that will doubtlessly have to be fixed as the problems appear?
<Eickmeyer> You're asking questions to which there is no answer.
<Eickmeyer> Speculation is speculation.
<OvenWerks> sirriffsalothp: there is a difference between a DSP problem and a dsp fix. A dsp fix can change the sound too.
<sirriffsalothp> Mkay, here's hopin' *fingers crossed*
<OvenWerks> for example, if any of the Calf plugins were fixed it would change their sound
